# Jeff Hanko Tribute thread



## compasillo

Picking up the idea from a member of this forum, I think the wonderful lights Jeff has built over the years, mostly D10 and EX10, deserve a thread where all the lucky owners and fans can express their views and post their photos.

This is not only a tribute to a great craftsman's work but overall a great and special person. One of a kind.

Here are mine, but I hope to have more in the near future, once he restart production with his new hardware/workshop. 

A new era of JHanko's is coming up... (I wish)



D10 -- EX10 -- LF2XT


----------



## compasillo

A pity the missing posts in this thread... (I just realize)

It must happened when the new software was installed


----------



## Bullzeyebill

If we can't get the posts back then let's re-do it, and threat it as a new thread.

Bill


----------



## compasillo

Thanks Bill. Let's do it then


----------



## Obijuan Kenobe

Yeah, the EX10 is a ridiculously cool light. That thing with red trits would be like Sith Lord's light saber. 

obi


----------



## lisantica

Here are my 3...with one more in route


----------



## compasillo

Let's shake this a little bit.

LF2XT - 6 yellow trits (a special and unique work from Jeff) and her sister D10 3D - 15 green trits





Isn't she a work of art?


----------



## compasillo

Another stuff...

The head in this Ti LF2XT (run #1 from Steve Ku) was badly treated so Jeff gave it a
new design and restored a nice look


----------



## compasillo

The kingdom of trits... Most of the stuff from Jeff Hanko


----------



## lisantica

Very jealous of your "LF2XT - 6 yellow trits (a special and unique work from Jeff) "


----------



## compasillo

lisantica said:


> Very jealous of your "LF2XT - 6 yellow trits (a special and unique work from Jeff) "



I understand you. This is my most loved light...


----------



## compasillo

More stuff...

A Ti capsule





size comparison


----------



## flashflood

These are incredible.

Must. Have.

Does Mr. Hanko still make lights? I just did a search and his last post was September of 2010.


----------



## compasillo

He's not accepting any order since is in the proccess of setting up his new shop
and it takes time...

All we can do is wait patiently.


----------



## compasillo

Edit:

Changed pic...

A magical 3D tail


----------



## brembo

What is that light at the bottom, lying down? Looks like Damascus but the color is all wrong. If it's at all possible I'd love to see a macro shot of that.


----------



## Zeruel

compasillo said:


> I know this photo doesn't belong here but I cannot find the Steve Ku's tribute thread.
> Please, help me to relocate this...


 
Here.


----------



## compasillo

Thanks Zeruel 
(Should miss the suscribed thread when CPF changed the software...)

brembo: it's a damascus shorty LF2XT (prototype), though it's not easy for me and my camera
to catch this beauty. I should send it to Zeruel for a really nice shots...


----------



## compasillo

A new light received these days from a CPF member. Another masterpiece.
No 3D tail here. Time for magic trits...









With her new family

http://img263.imageshack.us/i/grupo1p.jpg/


----------



## stoli67

Nice!

I love the tail cap on the far left ? EX10..... I must get me one of those! And of course the 2XT!


----------



## Hiro Protagonist

Beautiful new JHanko family photo my friend!

 :bow:


----------



## Incidentalist

compasillo said:


> Another stuff...
> 
> The head in this Ti LF2XT (run #1 from Steve Ku) was badly treated so Jeff gave it a
> new design and restored a nice look


 
I saw this light in the Steve Ku thread and wondered what the story was behind it. Now I know.

Looking forward to Jeff getting his new shop set up. My D10 and EX10 needs some company and I have a spare LF2XT that could use a new host. :naughty:


----------



## compasillo

Incidentalist said:


> ... and I have a spare LF2XT that could use a new host. :naughty:



I'm not sure he's willing to make a LF2XT host "again"...


----------



## lisantica

My other arrived


----------



## compasillo

Beautiful collection Lisa...

We both have 4 JHankos', one of them with no 3D tail and single trit. 
Only one E·X10... The heads' grooves... lots of coincidences.

But going on Jeff's work, here are a couple of Ti fobs with 22mm trit, enterely hand made
from a solid bar. A lot of work, indeed for an outstanding result. These are attached to my EDC's since almost a year ago and they look perfect.

EDIT:
These are the only two made by Jeff up to date, AFAIK.
He probably will produce a very limited run some time in the future when his
new worshop is finished, but that's only my very personal impression.


----------



## stoli67

Ramon what is this light.... An EX10?

I must get one...

ANdrew




compasillo said:


> Edit:
> 
> Changed pic...
> 
> A magical 3D tail


----------



## compasillo

stoli67 said:


> Ramon what is this light.... An EX10?
> 
> I must get one...
> 
> ANdrew


 
Exactly. The 10 blue trits in the 3D tail is amazingly magic in the dark.
These lights are extremely rare to find for sale as they are pieces of art and Jeff stopped production a year ago (temporarily). Anyway, you might post a WTB thread.
I hope (wish) he start production anytime and you can get one of these or his new designs.
I keep patiently waiting...


----------



## compasillo

@Webb

I don't think this is the right place to insert your advertisement link...

Deleted as Spam - Norm


----------



## supersuby

compasillo said:


> Edit:
> 
> Changed pic...
> 
> A magical 3D tail




This one has to be my favorite  Hopefully he will make them again someday, I would love to own one just like this


----------



## compasillo

I understand you...


----------



## compasillo

compasillo said:


> @Webb
> 
> I don't think this is the right place to insert your advertisement link...
> 
> Deleted as Spam - Norm



Thanks we have here some eagle eye moderators :thumbsup:


----------



## stoli67

Any idea when these masterpieces will go back into production?


----------



## compasillo

It's been a long time since the last post here... but I got a unique DLC 3D D10 and it's worth to share some pics with Jeff's work enthusiastics. There are only two of these made. 

Enjoy it!





























The current family


----------



## lisantica

So very rare, congrats! Love your JHankos!


----------



## compasillo

Thanks Lisa. 
I hope there will be more to join the family


----------



## chris975d

Posted this in the "Photos of your lights" thread, but I'll post here. This is my first of Jeff's lights, from his latest run finished about a week ago. It's a D10 3D tail w/D11.2 light engine. All blue trits.






I've already placed an order with Jeff for another light...an EX10 w/3D tail. 8 trits in the 3D tail, 10 around the body. Both locations alternating white and yellow trits (my collegiate colors).


----------



## dlmorgan999

chris975d said:


> I've already placed an order with Jeff for another light...an EX10 w/3D tail. 8 trits in the 3D tail, 10 around the body. Both locations alternating white and yellow trits (my collegiate colors).



I've done some searching including in the Marketplace and haven't been able to find where I can order any of Jeff's creations. Can you give me a pointer?


----------



## Obijuan Kenobe

Send him a PM here. I think that is a most straight-forward way to get into contact with Jeff.

obi


----------



## chris975d

Obijuan Kenobe said:


> Send him a PM here. I think that is a most straight-forward way to get into contact with Jeff.
> 
> obi



This would be my answer as well.


----------



## dlmorgan999

PM sent. Thanks for the help!


----------



## egrep

Ramon kept the faith and told us to wait but never give up. Now Jeff is amongst us again once more delighting our fancies. 3D Tritium is even more amazing when it's in your face. Pictures only tantalize the senses, the real thing is like holding God's hand.

Thanks Jeff!


----------



## gollum

egrep says it true
they are a wonderous thing to hold
glad to see Jeff is making again
maybe he will start a sales thread and show more of his creations

Compasillo...your collection is fantastic
thanks for showing


----------



## Draven451

Compasillo,

Amazing collection! Thank you for starting this thread and sharing some of your lights. I must look into Jeff Hanko and his excellent work.


----------



## egrep

Is this my light Ramon?

Thank you!



compasillo said:


> A new light received these days from a CPF member. Another masterpiece.
> No 3D tail here. Time for magic trits...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> With her new family


----------



## compasillo

egrep said:


> Ramon kept the faith and told us to wait but never give up...
> 3D Tritium is even more amazing when it's in your face. Pictures only tantalize the senses, *the real thing is like holding God's hand*.
> 
> Thanks Jeff!



I think faith helps things to happen... and cannot be more agree regarding the special touch these lights make you feel.
Impossible to describe. Have to hold one in your hand and then understand.

EDIT: yes, that's your light ;-)


----------



## compasillo

Draven451 said:


> Compasillo,
> 
> Amazing collection! Thank you for starting this thread and sharing some of your lights. I must look into Jeff Hanko and his excellent work.



Thank you!
Definetly, at least ONE JHanko is a MUST HAVE for any flashaholic


----------



## compasillo

gollum said:


> Compasillo...your collection is fantastic
> thanks for showing



Thanks! that's due in part to you


----------



## gollum

yes I saw it in the current family pic you posted

this was one of my favourites
I'm glad it has such a great family 
I was wondering do you edc any of these or just occasional house and garden duties


----------



## dlmorgan999

Here are my most recent Jeff Hanko acquisitions. The EX10 has 51 trit slots (Jeff called it an _extreme_ light). The V10R cooling fin slots, the bezel and the additional slots on the tail and center are all Jeff's work. Gorgeous!


----------



## blitz255

wow those are kick *** looking. I have heard jeffs name a lot around here but i have never seen how to contact him. can anyone help me?


----------



## dlmorgan999

Your best bet is to send him a PM.


----------



## compasillo

dlmorgan999 said:


> Here are my most recent Jeff Hanko acquisitions. The EX10 has 51 trit slots (Jeff called it an _extreme_ light). The V10R cooling fin slots, the bezel and the additional slots on the tail and center are all Jeff's work. Gorgeous!




He is the "Trit-man" ... my V10R has "only" 28 trits installed


----------



## dlmorgan999

compasillo said:


> He is the "Trit-man" ... my V10R has "only" 28 trits installed


I am indeed a bit obsessed with trits!


----------



## compasillo

dlmorgan999 said:


> I am indeed a bit obsessed with trits!



you missed the AA extender... a lot of trits can be placed in it ;-)


----------



## dlmorgan999

That's a very good point. I just might have to do something about that! :devil:


----------



## stoli67




----------



## dlmorgan999

I love the bezel on the upper light in the bottom picture!


----------



## compasillo

Andrew,

That's the best nightstand illumination...

Here goes mine (I'll take some glowing pic when gets dark)





More stuff to come soon...


----------



## compasillo

What about the "predator" D10-EX10 pistons?

They look great (photo by Jeff)


----------



## dlmorgan999

compasillo said:


> What about the "predator" D10-EX10 pistons?


Those are mean looking! :thumbsup:


----------



## Hiro Protagonist




----------



## stoli67

I love the predators! Ah something else to get'

Still waiting for Jeff to make a 3D V10R tail


----------



## compasillo

There's a lot more to get...

Here's the first LF2XT with a 3D tail. The piston is completely custom made and a Jeff's "system" has been developed to activate the switch with the right finger press, nothing to do with the stock one or Steve's Ti buttons (wich are beautiful). It won't activate in your pocket.
The original XP-E LED was swapped to a Nichia 219 wich produces a little wider beamshot and a perfect neutral tint.

The touch of this gem is amazing. No words to describe... You have to hold one in your hand.

Its 16 trits (perfectly installed) led me to name it as "Sweet Little Sixteen"


----------



## stoli67

Very very nice... You know that I will have to get one commissioned !


----------



## Hiro Protagonist

The "Sweet Little Sixteen" is simply stunning! Jeff is a true artist with ti and a lathe... :bow:


----------



## egrep

I was recently honored to be able to purchase another new light from Jeff. His work is so fine that even a blind man can appreciate it. I fall asleep many times with a JHanko light in my hands. I can feel it's finish after my eyes have closed and I'm drifting off to sleep. Even in the bright daytime the 3D tail delights and amuses. 

Thank you Jeff for sharing your talent with us admirers!




Jeff Hanko 16x16 3D Tritium Titanium EX10 Flashlight! by jgefaell, on Flickr




Jeff Hanko Handmade 16x16 3D Tritium Titanium EX10 Flashlight! by jgefaell, on Flickr




Jeff Hanko Handmade 16x16 3D Tritium Titanium EX10 Flashlight! by jgefaell, on Flickr


----------



## dlmorgan999

Another Jeff Hanko beauty! :thumbsup:


----------



## compasillo

Hey Jon,

That EX10 it's a real beauty! I like the trits in the head instead the battery tube. Unusual and very appealing.


----------



## egrep

compasillo said:


> Hey Jon,
> 
> That EX10 it's a real beauty! I like the trits in the head instead the battery tube. Unusual and very appealing.



Ramon, you are the preeminent Jeff Hanko fan and collector. You are The Keeper of the Faith. You graciously sold me my first Jeff Hanko light and told me to mark your words. You said that Jeff would return, and he did. For you to compliment my collection is the highest accolade and I'm very proud. Thank you, Sir!


----------



## compasillo

Here's a poor quick shot of my current treasures (a third LF2XT is missing as it's sent to Jeff for some modding work)


----------



## dlmorgan999

A nice family shot!


----------



## egrep

Sublime beauty, Sir. You are most fortunate and have impeccable taste!


----------



## compasillo

Thanks a lot!

A couple more pics glowing up...


----------



## compasillo

The beauty of 3D tails... kinda UFO's


----------



## dlmorgan999

Outstanding! The red looks particularly evil.


----------



## compasillo

Another bi-metal mod. M10R in bare Al with a Ti bezel (5 trits in it), Ti clip & screws and Ti stock button.


----------



## Hiro Protagonist

Fantastic photos of your JHanko lights compasillo! :bow: 

Thanks for keeping the hope alive for more of Jeff's ti masterpieces. :candle:


----------



## compasillo

No doubt for me: He is THE MASTER of "Ti-trit" UNIVERSE


----------



## egrep

compasillo said:


> No doubt for me: He is THE MASTER of "Ti-trit" UNIVERSE



:bow:


----------



## egrep

compasillo said:


> A new era of JHanko's is coming up... (I wish)




Thank you for your wish, Ramon!


----------



## cwilliams

there is some super nice gear here fella's, im working with jeff right now on getting a v10r ti. :naughty:


----------



## Hiro Protagonist




----------



## egrep

Mr. Jeff Hanko is a magician machinist and visionary designer. His "3D" tritium pistons for the EX10 and D10 custom build is a masterpiece of precision engineering that only he can bring to the table. Recently Jeff realized a design he's been considering for a while. Namely, bringing the 3D tailcap to the legendary, rare and extremely valuable Lite Flux 2XT flashlight!

This is a AAA/10440 (10x44mm battery) flashlight. Jeff's rendition is a few thousands of an inch wider and a actually a little bit shorter than the original aluminum flashlight. Yet, he's managed to achieve a 10 piece GTLS 3D tailcap! There are also 10 GTLS (Gaseous Tritium Light Source) vials embedded in the head, behind matching fluted depression. This is the very epitome of perfection!

The Lite Flux 2XT has a very advanced and sophisticated programmable interface. There is a 3 page color coded flowchart depicting the intricacies of the two user interfaces available on this flashlight! You can set up to 5 levels individually using logarithmic or linear steps and the light will blink out the value while you program it so you know exactly the level set. It also has a visible voltage meter and will blink out the battery voltage on demand. Switchable Automatic Power Off prevents the light from being mistrakenly turned on in your pocket or bag to drain the battery or possibly cause burning. This is a very bright, to very dim light. It has ramping and discrete levels as well. It's pretty absurd how technical and aesthetic this beauty is.

In my opinion, this is among a literal handful or less of 'most holy grails' of the worlds flashlights. Only a few of these JHanko 3D LF2XT flashlights were created in a delightfull 10x6 configuration. Ramon (Compasillo) was the very first to have obtained these from Jeff. He calls it the 'Sweet Sixteen' configuration and boy is he right!. Ramon is, in my opinion the 'keeper' of the flame as regards Jeff Hanko's lights. I purchased my first EX10 from Ramon not very long ago after he very generously offered it to me and said "Jeff will be back". Ramon, I'm so very glad you were right and thank you for leading me to this fine treasure!

To my knowledge, there is only one JHanko 10x10 3D LF2XT. I humbly present a few hasty photos of it for your enjoyment...

Thank you, Jeff!




_JON0288.jpg by jgefaell, on Flickr




_JON0278.jpg by jgefaell, on Flickr




JHanko 10x10 3D Tritium Titanium LF2XT by jgefaell, on Flickr




JHanko 10x10 3D Tritium Titanium LF2XT by jgefaell, on Flickr




JHanko 10x10 3D Tritium Titanium LF2XT by jgefaell, on Flickr




JHanko 10x10 3D Tritium Titanium LF2XT by jgefaell, on Flickr




JHanko 10x10 3D Tritium Titanium LF2XT & 16x16 EX10 by jgefaell, on Flickr




JHanko 10x10 3D Tritium Titanium LF2XT & 16x16 EX10 by jgefaell, on Flickr​


----------



## easilyled

That JHanko 10X10 3D Ti LF2XT is absurdly beautiful egrep. Congratulations on it.

Hmmmmmm, I have an original black HA LF2XT. Just maybe I can send it to Jeff. :thinking:


----------



## dlmorgan999

easilyled said:


> That JHanko 10X10 3D Ti LF2XT is absurdly beautiful egrep. Congratulations on it.


Agreed!


----------



## Edisto

This is the exact thread I was hoping to find when joining CPF today. I recently "discovered" JHanko's work on another forum and became instantly mesmerized with his craftsmanship. Thanks


----------



## compasillo

egrep said:


> Mr. Jeff Hanko is a magician machinist and visionary designer.
> 
> In my opinion, this is among a literal handful or less of 'most holy grails' of the worlds flashlights. Only a few of these JHanko 3D LF2XT flashlights were created in a 6x6 configuration.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> JHanko 10x10 3D Tritium Titanium LF2XT by jgefaell, on Flickr
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ​



Completely agreed... Glad you finally got one (only one?) of these grails!

But the very first LF2XT made by Jeff in 2010 was only a 6x trits in the battery tube, without a 3D tail (never heard about a 6x6 configuration...). A couple of years after he found the way to build and absolutely amazing 3D tail and so he made two "little sixteen's" (10 trits in the battery tube and 6 in the 3D tail) wich I have the honor to own. This opened the door for other flashaholics (like egrep). 

Good job Jeff!


----------



## smarkum

absolutely beautiful! I'm speechless


----------



## egrep

compasillo said:


> Completely agreed... Glad you finally got one (only one?) of these grails!
> 
> But the very first LF2XT made by Jeff in 2010 was only a 6x trits in the battery tube, without a 3D tail (never heard about a 6x6 configuration...). A couple of years after he found the way to build and absolutely amazing 3D tail and so he made two "little sixteen's" (10 trits in the battery tube and 6 in the 3D tail) wich I have the honor to own. This opened the door for other flashaholics (like egrep).
> 
> Good job Jeff!



Likewise completely agreed with you Ramon. I only got two because there are limits to what I can be offered and what I can afford. I'm overwhelmingly grateful for this opportunity to have this wonderful gem. I had a very long night last (and several previous) nights but I wanted to 'bang this out' and I was not only innaccurate, I was incomplete. I've fixed that in my post. Thank you!




> In my opinion, this is among a literal handful or less of 'most holy grails' of the worlds flashlights. Only a few of these JHanko 3D LF2XT flashlights were created in a delightfull 10x6 configuration. Ramon (Compasillo) was the very first to have obtained these from Jeff. He calls it the 'Sweet Sixteen' configuration and boy is he right!. Ramon is, in my opinion the 'Keeper of the Flame' (KotF) as regards Jeff Hanko's lights. I purchased my first EX10 from Ramon not very long ago after he very generously offered it to me and said "Jeff will be back". Ramon, I'm so very glad you were right and thank you for leading me to this fine treasure!


----------



## compasillo

Thanks Jon. You're a great guy and a good friend. Enjoy the lights!


----------



## egrep

compasillo said:


> Thanks Jon. You're a great guy and a good friend. Enjoy the lights!



Thank you Ramon, that means a lot to me.

I would be remiss to fail to note that Jeff Hanko is a superlative individual. Not only is he gifted as a machinist and designer, he is a gentleman's gentleman and I can't find enough good things to say about him.

It's more than the Titanium and Tritium. A *lot* more. 

Thanks Jeff!


----------



## dlmorgan999

egrep said:


> I would be remiss to fail to note that Jeff Hanko is a superlative gentleman. Not only is he gifted as a machinist and designer he is a gentleman's gentleman and I can't find enough good things to say about him.
> 
> It's more than the Titanium and Tritium. A *lot* more.
> 
> Thanks Jeff!


Indeed! His service both before and after the sale is exemplary! :thumbsup:


----------



## chris975d

I've just now realized that although I've posted pics of my last round of Jeff's lights in other threads, I've never actually posted them here in the thread they should be in. So, here is are a couple of group shots of my complete JHanko collection...for now. At least one other light is still with Jeff to be finished, when I can find a donor! (Hiro...you're slipping!) 

Here are my EX11.2 (10 trits in tail, 10 in head, alternating white/yellow pattern), JHanko modded V10R Plus (turned down and grooved AA extender, "toxic" clip, and 5 white trit damascus bezel), and one of a kind (at the time) D11.2 Damascus (5 trits in bezel, 10 in 3D tail, all yellow). I even threw in a non-conventional JHanko made item here...the ring Jeff surprised me with for my (upcoming) wedding, made out of the same Chad Nichols Damascus as the V10R bezel and D11.2 light. Who knew Jeff could make jewelry too? Although, his lights could be considered "man-jewelry" I suppose...he just forgot to mill the trit slots in the ring


----------



## dlmorgan999

chris975d said:


> Who knew Jeff could make jewelry too? Although, his lights could be considered "man-jewelry" I suppose...*he just forgot to mill the trit slots in the ring*


This made my day!  (nice collection, by the way :thumbsup


----------



## chris975d

dlmorgan999 said:


> This made my day!  (nice collection, by the way :thumbsup



Thanks! And, I can't take credit for the "..trits..." comment about the ring. That comment actually belongs to Hiro. That's the first thing he (jokingly) asked me when I showed him the ring a month or so ago.


----------



## compasillo

OMG, what a collection Chris! Beautiful and very rare damascus D11 among those beauties. Thanks for sharing the pics.

I do believe Jeff is a specially gifted craftsman so he can make anything, jewel-lights included. As egrep said above, it's hard to find enough good things to say about him. And not merely as craftsman but human being. Simply exceptional. (Sorry Jeff, I know you don't like this kind of comments but it's all true)


----------



## compasillo

Experimenting with light and lens I got this shot (no Photoshop or image post processing) wich seems to me like a couple of LF2XT rockets at the ignition time...


----------



## egrep

compasillo said:


> Experimenting with light and lens I got this shot (no Photoshop or image post processing) wich seems to me like a couple of LF2XT rockets at the ignition time...





I love it! Do you mind if I work on a similar shot on my own? Great composition!


----------



## grayhighh

My current EDC. EX10 with 3D tail.

http://i1182.photobucket.com/albums/x460/d212009/Jeff Hanko/DSC_3996.jpg


Your image is too large and has been replaced with a link. Please resize and repost.
See Rule #3 If you post an image in your post, please downsize the image to no larger than 800 x 800 pixels. - Thanks Norm


----------



## egrep

grayhighh said:


> My current EDC. EX10 with 3D tail.



Very nice composition for a very nice flashlight! Well done!


----------



## dlmorgan999

compasillo said:


> Experimenting with light and lens I got this shot (no Photoshop or image post processing) wich seems to me like a couple of LF2XT rockets at the ignition time...


Very nice picture!


----------



## compasillo

egrep said:


> I love it! Do you mind if I work on a similar shot on my own? Great composition!



Feel free to do it and share my friend.


----------



## easilyled

This is my first Jeff Hanko light, acquired directly from the master himself.
Its stunning - the finish in the Damascus is exquisite with beautifully contrasting steels.
The precision of the machining and tritium installation is immaculate.
I am very privileged to be the recipient of this work of art.


----------



## compasillo

OMG! Superb work of art. The most beautiful EX10 I've ever seen. Congrats!


----------



## easilyled

compasillo said:


> OMG! Superb work of art. The most beautiful EX10 I've ever seen. Congrats!



That's a huge compliment coming from such an aficionada of flashlight gems and in particular Jeff Hanko treasures. :thumbsup:
You have an awesome collection.

I only hope that I'll be fortunate enough to acquire a few more for myself in time.


----------



## Zandar

All I can say is wow!! These are absolutely some of the most gorgeous custom lights I've ever seen! I've only been on the forum a short time, but I'm continually amazed at what our custom builders have accomplished. The time it took to design and build these lights must have been tremondous. Thank you everyone for this great thread. I only wish I could pick up one or a dozen myself!


----------



## SuPpAvIlLiN

Like easilyled said, I also got this from the master himself. And the trits are also so perfectly inserted when running your finger along them you dont feel anything,just glassy smooth Ti surface. I am very impressed, I just got it today so I am reeling still. Love it.


----------



## compasillo

SuPpAvIlLiN said:


> Like easilyled said, I also got this from the master himself. And the trits are also so perfectly inserted when running your finger along them you dont feel anything,just glassy smooth Ti surface. I am very impressed, I just got it today so I am reeling still. Love it.



The pics are not showing...


----------



## YummyBacon!

I just stumbled in here and wow... while I am yet to choose my first custom I am a trit enthusiast. These flashlights
are simply gorgeous-and functional too. I hope to learn more about these here. Thanks for sharing-I really enjoyed
reading and staring at the great photos in this thread.


----------



## easilyled

A gorgeous Titanium Ex11.2 arrived today.
Here it is paired with its Damascus cousin:-


----------



## compasillo

What a couple! 

Congrats! you've got another masterpiece


----------



## easilyled

compasillo said:


> What a couple!
> 
> Congrats! you've got another masterpiece



Thanks for pointing me in the right direction my friend.
I used to be a plain Flashaholic.
Now I'm a JHankoholic.


----------



## dlmorgan999

easilyled said:


> I used to be a plain Flashaholic.
> Now I'm a JHankoholic.


Welcome to the club Daniel!  Those are great looking lights!


----------



## easilyled

dlmorgan999 said:


> Welcome to the club Daniel!  Those are great looking lights!



Thank you Dave, they're gorgeous. :thumbsup:


----------



## stoli67

A nice couple of lights there that's for sure!


----------



## compasillo

easilyled said:


> Thanks for pointing me in the right direction my friend.
> I used to be a plain Flashaholic.
> Now I'm a JHankoholic.



You're welcome... 
The Jhankoholics club is growing up and something new is coming soon. Stay tuned


----------



## dlmorgan999

compasillo said:


> something new is coming soon. Stay tuned


Now you have my attention!!


----------



## easilyled

compasillo said:


> You're welcome...
> The Jhankoholics club is growing up and something new is coming soon. Stay tuned



Yes please, I'd take it without even knowing any details.


----------



## compasillo

stoli67 said:


> A nice couple of lights there that's for sure!



Hey Andrew,

You should update your My Lights In Detail
I missed some JHanko's and other treasures ;-)


----------



## stoli67

Done... I hope that I remembered them all!!!!

Can't wait till Jeff makes me a LF3XT with a 3D tail ... With rainbow trits

Then I will have three rainbow JHankos
EX11
V10r
LF3XT

Then I will just need a 2XT like yours Ramon!


----------



## compasillo

You will also "need" a D11... ;-)


----------



## stoli67

How about this..... a custom JHanko body for an RA Clicky???

I have often thought of it ;-)


----------



## egrep

A wonderful melding of the work of the greats; Jeff Hanko and Steve Ku. The JHanko Reverse 3D V10R features the Veleno kit parts; 6x Tritium/Titanium electronic switch, 12x Tritium Fins and the very rare 18500 and 18650 bodies which have been reshaped by Jeff with permission from Steve.

The GTLS (Gaseous Tritium Light Source) vials in the tail have been cleverly drilled in the rear and along with a raised switch bevel create a JHanko signature 'Reverse 3D' effect never before seen!

These very decorative and functional lights take any battery chemistry from NiMh (1.2v) through LiMN (4.2V High C) in sizes from 14500, 16340, 18350, 18500, 18650. Two of these have been modified with Nichia 219 LEDs, the other two with 4000K XML LEDs. Their output ranges from dim enough to see the traces in the LEDs with your bare, night accustomed eyes through nearly 500 OTF Lumens




JHanko/Veleno Reverse 3D V10R by jgefaell, on Flickr




JHanko/Veleno Reverse 3D V10R by jgefaell, on Flickr




JHanko/Veleno Reverse 3D V10R by jgefaell, on Flickr




JHanko/Veleno Reverse 3D V10R by jgefaell, on Flickr

This is my collection of Jeff Hanko's Fantastic lights! A group shot including the 16x16 3D EX10, an older 10x1 D10 with a finely grooved head, 10x6 3D D10 from Jeff's first run since his return, A Jhanko/Steve Ku V10R with Veleno 18650 body, A one of a kind 10x10 3D LF2XT (My EDC), Another V10R with two 15mm extenders, A Jhanko/Steve Ku V10R with the Veleno 18500 body and yet another V10R! What a happy Family!​ 
Thank you Jeff!!! :buddies: 




JHanko Family of lights by jgefaell, on Flickr
​


----------



## smarkum

WOW!!!! The lights in this thread are getting more beautiful by the day!!!! Awesome pics guys. . . and awesome work Jeff! AMAZING STUFF!


----------



## dlmorgan999

Those Reverse 3D tails are absolutely beautiful - thanks for sharing!!


----------



## easilyled

A wonderful collection egrep, congratulations.


----------



## compasillo

Another stunning, rare and beautiful work of art from the master. 
aflashinthenight asked me to post these pics of the *LF3XT* he's got from Jeff. Unfortunately he cannot do it himself. 
Since he likes the bare Ti without any visual interference, the light doesn't sport trits.


----------



## KuanR

That is very nice, with that I don't think one would need any other light for EDC!


----------



## stoli67

Nice jhankos popping up.... Love the 3D tails!


----------



## borealis

egrep said:


> A wonderful melding of the work of the greats; Jeff Hanko and Steve Ku...


I hate you.

But seriously, you should drop the ISO and put your camera on a tripod if necessary. That'll get the grain out of your photos


----------



## egrep

Let me tell you how I took these shots. It's worth noting all settings were manual; focus, white balance, exposure, flash, etc... 

EXIF DATA It's key to understanding anything technical about a photograph. Each picture I post to Flickr has that data so feel free to give that a gander when you're critiquing photographs. There's lots of important details about a photo represented there. If you click the link you'll find the data from the group shot.

For instance, note that this exposure was a 20 second shutter at F/22 with the camera 4/5th of a foot away from the subject. You can pretty much infer that a tripod was used, given those settings. Oh, and it was shot at ISO 100 (EDIT: ISO 400! Not what I expected). Low as my camera goes.

The tripod is a Steel Manfrotto Pro series with an extra heavy 300N Panoramic mount stacked under a large ball mount with a sandbag hanging under the center column. Only the top two sections of leg are expanded. and the center column is fully retracted. All this heavy weight is to reduce vibration for long exposure and macro photography in a studio. The shutter release is a remote RF wireless, also to reduce vibrations. Lighting for these shots was delivered from an SB800 speedlight diffused and bounced off a white stucco ceiling. The speedlight was set to manual (50mm, 1/2 output) and triggered 3-4 times at the very end of the exposure (rear curtain, so to speak). Otherwise the room was quite dark during the exposure.

The camera is a Nikon D200 with a 60MM prime Micro lens. I really love this lens! It's very sharp with great contrast. I'm going to do some Veleno Damascus DD shots at 1:1 with it shortly. I just need some more practice with the R1 close-up lighting kit though. I've got some equipment that far exceeds my skills.

You may note (again, from the EXIF data) that I use Adobe Lightroom 4.2 to process the photos I take. The images transfer directly from the camera into Lightroom on my 17" MacBook Pro through FTP over WiFi. This is a swell 'workflow' but I only do extremely minimal processing. I never edit in PhotoShop, though I could with a single click. I don't have those skills, yet. Beyond conversion from NEF (Nikon Raw) to JPEG I use the (wonderful) lens correction features. That's it. I could use noise reduction features but I vastly prefer the image 'straight out of the camera'. The more knobs and dials you twist, the more artifacts you introduce. Still, I think I could post process these with good effect if I put in some effort. I have the entire Adobe Master Suite and I use none of it. Tsk Tsk.

The D200 is about 6 years old and is not known for it's low light photography capabilities. Yet, I'm sure there is much more I can and will learn to overcome those limitations before I can justify a new camera.


----------



## compasillo

egrep said:


> So, you think a tripod would help? Really? And a lower ISO setting? Hmmmm. I looked and the only pic I can find from you is a sort of dull telephone camera shot of some equally dull lights. Is there anything else in your portfolio or your collection that I might have missed?
> 
> _But seriously_. perhaps you can tell us how it's done, yes?
> 
> But let me first tell you how I took these shots. It's worth noting all settings were manual; focus, white balance, exposure, flash, etc...
> 
> EXIF DATA It's key to understanding anything technical about a photograph. Each picture I post to Flickr has that data so feel free to give that a gander when you're critiquing photographs. There's lots of important details about a photo represented there. If you click the link you'll find the data from the group shot.
> 
> For instance, note that this exposure was a 20 second shutter at F/22 with the camera 4/5th of a foot away from the subject. Shot at ISO 100. You can pretty much infer that a tripod was used, given those settings.
> 
> The tripod is a Steel Manfrotto Pro series with an extra heavy 300N Panoramic mount stacked under a large ball mount with a sandbag hanging under the center column. Only the top two sections of leg are expanded. and the center column is fully retracted. All this heavy weight is to reduce vibration for long exposure and macro photography in a studio. The shutter release is a remote RF wireless, also to reduce vibrations. Lighting for these shots was delivered from an SB800 speedlight diffused and bounced off a white stucco ceiling. The speedlight was set to manual (50mm, 1/2 output) and triggered 3-4 times at the very end of the exposure (rear curtain, so to speak). Otherwise the room was quite dark during the exposure.
> 
> The camera is a Nikon D200 with a 60MM prime Micro lens. I really love this lens! It's very sharp with great contrast. I'm going to do some Veleno Damascus DD shots at 1:1 with it shortly. I just need some more practice with the R1 close-up lighting kit though. I've got some equipment that far exceeds my skills.
> 
> You may note (again, from the EXIF data) that I use Adobe Lightroom 4.2 to process the photos I take. The images transfer directly from the camera into Lightroom on my 17" MacBook Pro through FTP over WiFi. This is a swell 'workflow' but I only do extremely minimal processing. I never edit in PhotoShop, though I could with a single click. I don't have those skills, yet. Beyond conversion from NEF (Nikon Raw) to JPEG I use the (wonderful) lens correction features. That's it. I could use noise reduction features but I vastly prefer the image 'straight out of the camera'. The more knobs and dials you twist, the more artifacts you introduce. Still, I think I could post process these with good effect if I put in some effort. I have the entire Adobe Master Suite and I use none of it. Tsk Tsk.
> 
> The D200 is about 6 years old and is not known for it's low light photography capabilities. Yet, I'm sure there is much more I can and will learn to overcome those limitations before I can justify a new camera.
> 
> I look forward to more of your helpful hints and instructions as to how to take better photographs. Thank you.




I hate to say but this post is completely out of tune, Jon. Unpolite and arrogant.

I don't see any attack to you in borealis' post but simply an advice based in the look of your pics. Even more, he started with a "I hate you" in a humor key. And he is right mentioning the odd noise of your pics at 100 ISO (edit: I've checked the exif data and the ISO is set to 400...)

Your reaction to his post is a sort of "I have the best equipment so don't even tell me how to get the best shots". Wrong.

According to your "exif data" (I didn't bother to check but I trust your own word), you closed the diaphragm to f/22... I cannot understand this. Many fellow photographers always told me they don't dare to close beyond f/11 95% of the time (and everything is on focus). Why you choose f/22 for an image where every object is no more than a few cms out of the main plane? I don't understand.
For an exposure of 20 sec (that's a long exposure indeed) I can hardly understand the use of a SB800 speedlight flash...??? (even at the back curtain). A single 20-40 lumens flashlight bouncing to the ceiling for a couple of seconds would get better results. Let me tell you something: you've got a very poor results from a great lens as the nikkor 60mm macro is. I know you don't like criticism but that's the fact.

Also, I cannot understand you like "images straight out of the camera" and the first thing you do is sending them to Lightroom for retouching. I'd better send pics to Capture NX2 and play a bit with histogram and other features to enhance the NEF's before converting to JPG. 
When I got into the digital reflex cams, I asked an expert friend of mine what lens I should place in my Nikon. His answer was: choose a fixed focal lens and experiment. Move towards and backwards to get the shot, but, overall, try time and time again. Practice will learn you. And so I did and do. I only have a couple of lens currently.
Photography is an art. Your images' quality will depend on your skills mostly, not your equipment.

In my life I have met people who owned expensive guitars but didn't play two chords on tune, luxury cars that could hardly drive... Money can buy equipment but not talent. 

Having that said, as the OP I would like to keep the spirit of this thread alive and clean, so please, post your pics and comments about JEFF's work and keep disputes out.

Thank you


----------



## egrep

Regarding your specific technical comments regarding my photography;

*Smoking Gun*_: You are right_, somehow the camera was set to ISO 400! I'm nothing short of stunned and a bit upset I wasted my time on these images at that setting. I *always* shoot at ISO 100. Somehow that got changed and I can't imagine how. I'm going to have to assume the camera reset at some point and so now I'm about to review all the settings. Thanks for checking that. *grumble* I'm quite peeved and chagrined at myself. Thank you for actually looking at that and correcting me. I was actually very very concerned about the horrible low light performance of the camera. Looks like I've got some headroom to explore

As for the selected aperture of F/22. Diffraction limitation issues do not seem to present themselves here in any significant degree. In the second shot however you can see the focal plane is not sufficient to capture the bottom of the lights properly. Your assertion otherwise notwithstanding the very sharp aperture was necessary to get the desired result. YMMV of course and I would eagerly await an example of how you would shoot that without the aperture i used. Again, I do not see any problems with the 'airy disk' exceeding the level of detail in the shot, so it is not effectively diffraction limited.

As for the use of the speedlight. I prefer to use a proper tool properly. The settings selected can be repeated precisely and iterated over. The color temperature is precisely known and the flash itself can be corrected to match the dominant lighting in the scene so as to allow for a uniform white balance selection. A flashlight, even with a known color temperature cannot be set to a precise level in any manner. Duration would differ and color temperature cannot be adjusted as well. There is no way to control the exposure with this method.

As for 'out of the camera' I told you exactly what processing is performed. conversion from NEF to JPEG and lens correction. You may make of that whatever you desire, but it is not 'retouching' in any sense of the word. Then you go on to tell me how you tweak and adjust your histogram and so forth. I do not play at those post processing games. You may do all you wish however. But you're stooping low here to find nits to pick at.

_Please provide a similar shot and explain how you captured the image._ I'd be extremely grateful to learn from your experience. That's as sincere as possible. Please, show the way.


----------



## Norm

Take it to PM or start a thread in the Dark Room to discuss photographic techniques guys, any further off topic posts will be deleted. Your posts in this thread do nothing to enhance the thread in any way. - Norm


----------



## egrep

I actually did some noise processing on the photos below after learning that I had mistrakenly set the ISO to 400. That won't happen again. I'm gonna check before I shoot going forward. Thanks Ramon!




egrep said:


> A wonderful melding of the work of the greats; Jeff Hanko and Steve Ku. The JHanko Reverse 3D V10R features the Veleno kit parts; 6x Tritium/Titanium electronic switch, 12x Tritium Fins and the very rare 18500 and 18650 bodies which have been reshaped by Jeff with permission from Steve.
> 
> The GTLS (Gaseous Tritium Light Source) vials in the tail have been cleverly drilled in the rear and along with a raised switch bevel create a JHanko signature 'Reverse 3D' effect never before seen!
> 
> These very decorative and functional lights take any battery chemistry from NiMh (1.2v) through LiMN (4.2V High C) in sizes from 14500, 16340, 18350, 18500, 18650. Two of these have been modified with Nichia 219 LEDs, the other two with 4000K XML LEDs. Their output ranges from dim enough to see the traces in the LEDs with your bare, night accustomed eyes through nearly 500 OTF Lumens
> 
> 
> 
> 
> JHanko/Veleno Reverse 3D V10R by jgefaell, on Flickr
> 
> 
> 
> 
> JHanko/Veleno Reverse 3D V10R by jgefaell, on Flickr
> JHanko/Veleno Reverse 3D V10R by jgefaell, on Flickr
> 
> 
> 
> 
> JHanko/Veleno Reverse 3D V10R by jgefaell, on Flickr
> 
> 
> 
> 
> JHanko/Veleno Reverse 3D V10R by jgefaell, on Flickr
> 
> This is my collection of Jeff Hanko's Fantastic lights! A group shot including the 16x16 3D EX10, an older 10x1 D10 with a finely grooved head, 10x6 3D D10 from Jeff's first run since his return, A Jhanko/Steve Ku V10R with Veleno 18650 body, A one of a kind 10x10 3D LF2XT (My EDC), Another V10R with two 15mm extenders, A Jhanko/Steve Ku V10R with the Veleno 18500 body and yet another V10R! What a happy Family!​
> Thank you Jeff!!! :buddies:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> JHanko Family of lights by jgefaell, on Flickr
> ​


----------



## ShineOnYouCrazyDiamond

egrep - I think your pictures are awesome and wouldn't put any merit it others comments.

These lights are just spectacular. I am wondering what they would look like it a totally dark room.

This picture below reminds me of the spaceship encounter scene from Close Encounters when they're playing the music. 

Stunning - simply stunning - I am in awe!



egrep said:


> ​


----------



## compasillo

As I asked everybody in my previous post, I'd like to keep this thread on topic. 
Please, personal questions and other off-topics should be discussed by PM or email.

Exif data:

Nikon D5100 on manual settings
f/11
ISO 200
35mm nikkor AF-S 1.8 G
No flash (a DQG III spoted on ceiling at high mode for 5 secs)
WB set to incandescent 
EV 0.0
Histogram compensation with NX2






DSC_2382b por Compasillo, en Flickr


----------



## egrep

ShineOnYouCrazyDiamond said:


> These lights are just spectacular. I am wondering what they would look like it a totally dark room.



Thank you for your kind words. I just took these shots to satisfy our mutual curiosity. These are *really* at ISO 100, not just in my imagination.  I went ahead and applied a little (too much?) noise reduction by increasing luminance in Lightroom 4.2 There's plenty wrong with these pictures it's clear and one reason I don't like to post process if I can avoid it. I'll fiddle and they'll get better.

The room was not totally dark for this first one but I think I captured the effect nicely.




Jeff Hanko Lights in Dim Light by jgefaell, on Flickr

This one was in a pitch black room.




Jeff Hanko Lights in Complete Darkness by jgefaell, on Flickr


----------



## egrep

1:1 Macro shot;




Jeff Hanko Reverse 3D with Steve Ku Switch by jgefaell, on Flickr


----------



## egrep

Here are some close up images of Jeff Hanko's signature 3D tails;




JHanko 16x D10 3D Tail by jgefaell, on Flickr




JHanko 10x LF2XT 3D Tail by jgefaell, on Flickr




JHanko 3D Tails by jgefaell, on Flickr




JHanko 10x LF2XT 3D Tail by jgefaell, on Flickr


----------



## egrep

There are few who can come close to Jeff's mastery of his craft. None that I've encountered anyway.

The 12 GTLS (Tritium Vial) fins have been very popular. Steve Ku (Veleno Designs) made an extremely high quality set at a *very* affordable cost. When those ran out, what could you do? Well, Mr. Hanko will add slots to your factory fins. It's necessarily not as inexpensive as the Veleno run as this is done to order, by hand one at a time. However, there is a little more flexibility if for some reason 12 GTLS markers are not enough for you. In that case how about a modest increase to 15 then?




JHanko 15 slot V10R Fins by jgefaell, on Flickr

Not enough, huh? Only 3 more than 12? OK, let's turn the dial up a bit then to double it at 24, shall we?




JHanko 24 Slot V10R Fins by jgefaell, on Flickr

Now that's not bad, huh? But you're wondering now... "Where can this go? How many CAN you fit Jeff?". How about 3 times 12? We've seen this before when Jeff posted pictures of a fin like this. It's unnerving to think about filling this up with GTLS vials, but it must be done.




JHanko 36 Slot V10R Fins by jgefaell, on Flickr


----------



## compasillo

egrep said:


> JHanko 36 Slot V10R Fins by jgefaell, on Flickr




Amazing!!! There's no need to switch the light on... 

Thanks for posting so many beautiful pics Jon. And I also like your new "JHankoholic" avatar :thumbsup:


----------



## dlmorgan999

egrep said:


> This one was in a pitch black room.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jeff Hanko Lights in Complete Darkness by jgefaell, on Flickr


That one makes the lights look light they are floating in mid-air. Or perhaps they are alien spacecrafts?  :naughty:
Really nice variety of colors.  I can only hope that one day, my Hanko collection grows that large!




egrep said:


> 1:1 Macro shot;
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jeff Hanko Reverse 3D with Steve Ku Switch by jgefaell, on Flickr


And I love the detail, clarity and saturation in this shot - nice work! :thumbsup:
I currently have a 105mm lens. I've been wanting to add a 40 or 60mm to the collection and this shot just intensifies that desire.


----------



## troutpool

egrep,

I am puzzled by something. You say in Post #123 in describing Steve's 14500 tube that holes for trits "have been cleverly drilled in the rear," by which I understand you to mean the end or back edge of the tail shroud, and yet in your clear and excellent photos those holes do not show. Have they been covered in some way? How was this accomplished?


----------



## easilyled

troutpool said:


> egrep,
> 
> I am puzzled by something. You say in Post #123 in describing Steve's 14500 tube that holes for trits "have been cleverly drilled in the rear," by which I understand you to mean the end or back edge of the tail shroud, and yet in your clear and excellent photos those holes do not show. Have they been covered in some way? How was this accomplished?



The 2nd and 3rd photographs in post #123 illustrate how the tritium vials show through on the inside of the battery tubes near the tail-end via a series of holes drilled there. These holes correspond to the top part of the tritium slots that the vials are installed into on the outside.


----------



## smarkum

:wave: The pics in the thread are AMAZING! Jon, I love your new avatar too!!!! :wow: :kewlpics: Those lights are just beautiful. The alien-spacecraft shot is my favorite. . . can you send me a good res. of it so it can become my desktop? That shot might look Kewl (or too busy?) with a refelctive surface underneath. . . They are all lovely photos though. Hanko is most certainly the master of the art of trits! 

Keep em coming!!!!


----------



## Norm

smarkum said:


> can you send me a good res. of it so it can become my desktop?



Here

Norm


----------



## compasillo

You can also access egrep pics simply clicking on them. You'll be able to choose resolution once in Flickr.


----------



## compasillo

I want to share a hybrid recently received from Jeff. It's a deanodized SWM M10A XP-G R5 with a Ti bezel and clip`installed. I love the battery tube mod.


----------



## dlmorgan999

That looks really nice! I never would have thought to do that. Was it your idea to de-anodize it?


----------



## compasillo

dlmorgan999 said:


> That looks really nice! I never would have thought to do that. Was it your idea to de-anodize it?



It was. IMO, bare Al looks better than the usual black anodizing for EDC and scratches can be buffed out easily, restoring a really nice "like new" looking.


----------



## dlmorgan999

It's definitely a different look - it makes me want a light like that.


----------



## Hiro Protagonist

Compasillo, I like your latest JHanko modded light. It is very unique and understated.


Here's my latest project. Jeff made a ti LF2XT head to go with the Ku ti LF2XT battery tube. Compasillo named it the "Jhan-Ku" :twothumbs


----------



## compasillo

It's a beautiful and unique light, Hiro. Thanks for sharing the pics, my friend.


----------



## egrep

That is an amazing light, Hiro!


----------



## dlmorgan999

Very nice - and unique - indeed! :thumbsup:


----------



## Hiro Protagonist

Thanks for the kind words. All of the credit goes to Jeff!


----------



## compasillo

Hiro Protagonist said:


> ... All of the credit goes to Jeff!



+1


----------



## smarkum

+1 Hiro!!! Beautiful!


----------



## mr.lumen

*not sure if this is the right place but i wanted to show off my new Jhanko!*

so excited, my first collectors flashlight. spent alot of keesh on this baby! i polished it up because it had been carried. this light is just amazing, look and function. god bless it! first picture is before and the rest are after. sorry for the pictures not being great, they are from my cell phone. i could not get as great of low light pictures as i wished, oh well. hope you guys enjoy! 

http://sphotos-b.xx.fbcdn.net/hphotos-prn1/530889_10101391733546668_122063201_n.jpg
http://sphotos-b.xx.fbcdn.net/hphotos-prn1/546786_10101391733716328_1645771288_n.jpg
http://sphotos-b.xx.fbcdn.net/hphotos-prn1/12746_10101391733895968_1224240263_n.jpg
http://sphotos-a.xx.fbcdn.net/hphotos-ash3/182020_10101391734130498_385158908_n.jpg
http://sphotos-a.xx.fbcdn.net/hphotos-ash3/549131_10101391734789178_793643760_n.jpg
http://sphotos-b.xx.fbcdn.net/hphotos-ash4/406823_10101391735243268_1202906266_n.jpg
http://sphotos-b.xx.fbcdn.net/hphotos-prn1/533494_10101391735916918_1036007549_n.jpg
http://sphotos-a.xx.fbcdn.net/hphotos-ash3/533617_10101391736081588_1376778610_n.jpg
http://sphotos-b.xx.fbcdn.net/hphotos-ash4/430658_10101391736361028_1006178394_n.jpg


Your images are too large and have been replaced with links Please resize and repost.
See Rule #3 If you post an image in your post, please downsize the image to no larger than 800 x 800 pixels. - Thanks Norm


----------



## mr.lumen

god bless! so gorgeous. so what did you use to polish that nice? or did it come like that? i used a pen eraser on mine to ge all the little scuffs out and then ammonia and then vinegar to shine it up but it doesnt shine quite like urs.




compasillo said:


> There's a lot more to get...
> 
> Here's the first LF2XT with a 3D tail. The piston is completely custom made and a Jeff's "system" has been developed to activate the switch with the right finger press, nothing to do with the stock one or Steve's Ti buttons (wich are beautiful). It won't activate in your pocket.
> The original XP-E LED was swapped to a Nichia 219 wich produces a little wider beamshot and a perfect neutral tint.
> 
> The touch of this gem is amazing. No words to describe... You have to hold one in your hand.
> 
> Its 16 trits (perfectly installed) led me to name it as "Sweet Little Sixteen"


----------



## mr.lumen

i was also wondering how the ui of the d10 works. i have stumbled into modes and not known how i did it. can some please explain either on here or in pm. thanks guys!


----------



## Zeruel

mr.lumen said:


> i have stumbled into modes and not known how i did it. can some please explain either on here or in pm. thanks guys!



See section USER INTERFACE or the video link in this post.


----------



## mr.lumen

thanks man!



[
QUOTE=Zeruel;4063149]See section USER INTERFACE or the video link in this post.[/QUOTE]


----------



## compasillo

mr.lumen said:


> god bless! so gorgeous. so what did you use to polish that nice? or did it come like that? i used a pen eraser on mine to ge all the little scuffs out and then ammonia and then vinegar to shine it up but it doesnt shine quite like urs.



The lights are not polished. That's how they look from the master.


----------



## mr.lumen

lol, maybe you just take better pictures than i. mine looks great i was just wanting it to shine like yours haha. is there anyway to tell when the light was made? like a serial of some sort? or do you have to track the lineage from owner to owner?


----------



## Hiro Protagonist

Bump to 2013! :thumbsup:


----------



## compasillo

That's a beautiful "predator" set Hiro. Thanks for bumping the thread. We, the "Jhankers" must keep it alive.
Here go some photos of my "predator" collection as well.
The radiant Jhanko clips were specially made for the D11's with a lot of work consuming to get the Ti backing plates. 
The square trited piston was slotted by precisionworks and the EX10 tail ring by Pugga.


----------



## Hiro Protagonist

Nice "predator" set as well! Jeff's ti clips look very appropriate on those lights. I'd like to find a few tail rings from pugga.


----------



## dlmorgan999

Nice pictures both of you!


----------



## easilyled

Great pictures of some very nice modifications hiro and compasillo.


----------



## Hiro Protagonist

Thanks! My collection and photography skills are very modest compared to you three. :bow:


----------



## Hiro Protagonist

Jeff did it again! Here's a predator switch for the V10R Ti. :thumbsup: The ti housing and ti trit button were custom made and perfect, like everything he does. There's a Ku ti trit switch next to it to show the differences in switch sizes.


----------



## fuzwood

I just received my v10r ti+ and it's amazing. Where can I order one of those Jeff Hanko clips to put on it? It's by far the best looking clip I've seen anywhere.


----------



## S.Martin

Just went thru every one of the pages. Consider my mind......blown! These are some amazing creations.


----------



## ShineOnYouCrazyDiamond

This is my first posting in the JHanko Tribute thread because I finally have my first V10R customized and made just amazing by Jeff. I hope you enjoy.

I think the yellow and blue trit scheme came out great.





I small side tribute to Mohan for some amazing raised V10R Ku Switch Buttons. V10R on the right is a PrecisionWorks stonewashed custom by Barry.


----------



## dlmorgan999

ShineOnYouCrazyDiamond said:


> This is my first posting in the JHanko Tribute thread because I finally have my first V10R customized and made just amazing by Jeff. I hope you enjoy.


Beautiful lights Sean - welcome to the club!


----------



## easilyled

Those are special V10Rs Sean. I really dig the yellow and blue color combo.


----------



## compasillo

Welcome to the club!


----------



## S.Martin

Hiro Protagonist said:


> Jeff did it again! Here's a predator switch for the V10R Ti. :thumbsup: The ti housing and ti trit button were custom made and perfect, like everything he does. There's a Ku ti trit switch next to it to show the differences in switch sizes.



Love the switches. Someone point this new guy where to get one.


----------



## shanetc4

I think im going to get a JHanko next. Or atleast a JHanko mod for my haiku maybe


----------



## S1LVA

Copper Big Head XML EX10 w/ Mother of Pearl Inlays.

:rock:

S1LVA


----------



## compasillo

That copper EX10 is an unique and beautiful piece of art! Nice photos


----------



## franzdom

A pair of JHanko EX10


----------



## Hiro Protagonist




----------



## franzdom




----------



## ShineOnYouCrazyDiamond

Nice picture Hiro!

Here are some of Jeff's recent 5-trit LF2XT tailcaps.


----------



## easilyled

Those LF2XTs are beautiful, Sean.


----------



## dlmorgan999

easilyled said:


> Those LF2XTs are beautiful, Sean.


Indeed! I really like the trits around the tail.


----------



## compasillo

Beautiful new stuff here!


----------



## ShineOnYouCrazyDiamond

My 'something special' just arrived today.  Thank you Jeff.

Just a tease for tonight.


----------



## easilyled

Congratulations Sean, an LF2XT with 10 tritiums in the 3-D piston. 
Very beautiful.


----------



## ShineOnYouCrazyDiamond

Thank you Daniel. A most amazing light. I still need to pick trit colors for the outside ring.


----------



## easilyled

That's a truly stunning collection of LF2XTs. Wow!


----------



## Hiro Protagonist

Wow, another fantastic addition from Jeff! :thumbsup:


----------



## dlmorgan999

As others have already said - very nice light, Sean! :thumbsup:

Being the trit-lover that I am, I am very anxious to see the light once it is fully _tritified._


----------



## franzdom

Loving the JHanko!


----------



## ShineOnYouCrazyDiamond

That Damascus look sweet!


----------



## compasillo

OMG! Few days away and I find these beauties!
Congrats to Sean and franzdom: what a lovely masterpieces... Thanks for sharing those pics (I'm currently collecting photos instead *unattainable* lights... ;-)


----------



## franzdom

compasillo said:


> OMG! Few days away and I find these beauties!
> Congrats to Sean and franzdom: what a lovely masterpieces... Thanks for sharing those pics (I'm currently collecting photos instead *unattainable* lights... ;-)




Thank you and if I am not mistaken in a few weeks Sean and I will each find that our collections have multiplied


----------



## Hiro Protagonist

Really nice photos of some really nice lights franzdom!


----------



## dlmorgan999

I was very fortunate to be able to acquire this masterpiece from S1LVA. In my excitement, I went a bit overboard (even for me!) taking pictures. This light is a real work of art!!


----------



## easilyled

What an exquisite light and the pictures really do justice to it Dave.


----------



## Gun

This has probably been asked somewhere but I didn't see it.

Can you still purchase Jeff Hanko lights somewhere? I'd really like to get my hands on one.


----------



## dlmorgan999

Gun said:


> This has probably been asked somewhere but I didn't see it.
> 
> Can you still purchase Jeff Hanko lights somewhere? I'd really like to get my hands on one.


Your best bet is to send a PM to Jeff.


----------



## dlmorgan999

easilyled said:


> What an exquisite light and the pictures really do justice to it Dave.


Thanks Daniel. These are some of my favorite pictures that I've taken and I felt the light was worthy of more than the usual amount of pictures (or as one of our favorite reviewers sometimes says "even more pic heavy than usual!" ). The mother of pearl looks so nice inlaid in the copper, and the machine work is excellent!


----------



## Hiro Protagonist

Fantastic photos of your latest copper light Dave! :bow: The MOP inlays elevate the light to a true work of art.


----------



## ShineOnYouCrazyDiamond

Those inlays are just exquisite!


----------



## dlmorgan999

Hiro Protagonist said:


> Fantastic photos of your latest copper light Dave! :bow: The MOP inlays elevate the light to a true work of art.


Thanks Hiro. I am quite pleased with how these pictures came out. Of course, the light itself made it easy to get good pictures! 



ShineOnYouCrazyDiamond said:


> Those inlays are just exquisite!


Indeed - they are what make this light so unique and special.


----------



## Hiro Protagonist

EX11 with a Timascus trit bezel and predator trit piston by Jeff. :thumbsup:


----------



## dlmorgan999

Hiro Protagonist said:


> EX11 with a Timascus trit bezel and predator trit piston by Jeff. :thumbsup:


Wow - that bezel looks _really _nice!!  Is that also anodized (maybe by ukmidnite)?


----------



## Hiro Protagonist

Thanks Dave. Jeff gets all of the credit. He made the bezel out of Timascus, which is a ti laminate. The colors come out when you heat it up and it's amazing.


----------



## dlmorgan999

Hiro Protagonist said:


> Thanks Dave. Jeff gets all of the credit. He made the bezel out of Timascus, which is a ti laminate. The colors come out when you heat it up and it's amazing.


Well done Jeff! I really like the contrast of the colors against the black light. :thumbsup:


----------



## franzdom

The blue one arrived today and is my first direct purchase, thank you Jeff!!! 







EX11.2 & D11.2 Dams


----------



## dlmorgan999

franzdom said:


> The blue one arrived today and is my first direct purchase, thank you Jeff!!!


Very nice looking set Franz! I personally think that the blue trits go especially nicely with the Damascus.


----------



## ShineOnYouCrazyDiamond

Beautiful lights Franz. You've accumulated quite a collection in a very short time. I hope to have some wonderful new things to post in a week or two.


----------



## franzdom

Thank you Dave & Sean, you guys have been good enablers!

< New Avatar


----------



## dlmorgan999

ShineOnYouCrazyDiamond said:


> I hope to have some wonderful new things to post in a week or two.


----------



## ShineOnYouCrazyDiamond

My collection has reached a pinnacle. Today I received the most beautifully artistic light I've ever owned. Along with a few other V10R and LF2XT goodies, Jeff made me a custom Damascus 10x8 LF2XT with all yellow trits. He was amazing to work with on this project and everything was customized to my liking from the battery tube slots to the size of the teardrops and types of rings in the bezel to the depth of the etching on the damascus.
My jaw simply dropped  when I opened the package.


----------



## easilyled

Stunning Sean.

If I'm not mistaken, The Dam LF2XT seems to have a slightly lighter etch (ie. slightly less constrast between the two steels) than my JHanko Ex11.2 resulting in a very subtle and beautiful pattern.

I like the longer and wider tear-drops too (compared to its Ti colleagues).

You really have an amazing JHanko collection of which I'm very envious.


----------



## ShineOnYouCrazyDiamond

Thank you Daniel.

I believe you are correct on the etch. I asked Jeff to do a light etch, just enough so that you can feel the texture difference between the layers with your fingers.


----------



## franzdom

Amazing tribute, thank you for sharing Sean!


----------



## dlmorgan999

Beautiful light Sean - congratulations!!


----------



## Hiro Protagonist

That's a fantastic light Sean! Jeff just raised the bar again.


----------



## dlmorgan999

I've been playing around with shooting on black glass. I'm learning that the black glass isn't something I necessarily want to use for every shot, but it does make for very _eye candy_ results.  Here is a shot of my Sunwayman V10R (this light received lots of love from Jeff!).


----------



## ShineOnYouCrazyDiamond

That is a wonderful picture dlmorgan! Can you share how you got the trits so bright while maintaining nice contract on the V10R? I had to blast my lights with a diffused UV light and it did leave some blue reflections here and there in the pictures.


----------



## Hiro Protagonist

Another great shot Dave! I may have to try the black backdrop as well.


----------



## dlmorgan999

ShineOnYouCrazyDiamond said:


> That is a wonderful picture dlmorgan! Can you share how you got the trits so bright while maintaining nice contract on the V10R? I had to blast my lights with a diffused UV light and it did leave some blue reflections here and there in the pictures.


Thanks Sean!  I'm happy to share how I did this. Some of this is tips I picked up from CPF over the last year, but most of it was just due to shooting LOTS of pictures to learn what worked and what didn't. 

First off, this was shot in a dark room with the camera on a tripod and using a 20 second exposure. This is the secret to getting the trits to look nice. Originally, I was shooting with a 30 second exposure but that caused the color in the trits to be overly saturated. I've found that 20 seconds (or even 15 in some cases) looks much better.

Additionally (and this is one of the tips I picked up from a CPF post), I use a small continuously variable flashlight (in my case, I use a Nitecore IFE2) to bounce light off the walls of the room I use as my _studio_ (the room is only about 6 x 6, so it makes it easier to get reflected light).

I hold the light for five seconds pointing at each of the four walls. This is what lights up the body of the light itself. It takes some trial and error to learn how bright this supplemental light should be. Too much light and the trits get washed out - too little light and the body of the flashlight is very underexposed. This is why I use a continuously variable light - it's much easier to make adjustments on the fly.

The other thing that _really _helps is that I shoot all of my pictures in raw format and then post-process them in Adobe Lightroom. Being able to adjust the exposure and contrast after the fact really contributes to a nice end result. With pictures in raw format, all of my edits are non-destructive so I can play around all I want, and easily undo my changes if I don't like the results.

If you have any other questions, just ask! 

-- Dave


----------



## dlmorgan999

Hiro Protagonist said:


> Another great shot Dave! I may have to try the black backdrop as well.


Thanks Hiro. The black glass is a lot of fun, and it was very inexpensive! You should try definitely try it.


----------



## easilyled

Outstanding Dave!


----------



## dlmorgan999

Thanks Daniel.


----------



## compasillo

Beautiful shoots, Dave. I drool with your HQ photos as you get the best from that 105mm 2.8f lens!


----------



## dlmorgan999

Thanks for the nice words - I really appreciate it!  I'm continuing to learn more and more, and I am really enjoying blending photography with flashlights!

By the way, I've added another lens to my arsenal - I now also have a 40mm 2.8 lens as well. That lens works really well for larger lights and group shots.


----------



## Hiro Protagonist




----------



## dlmorgan999

That's a great looking light Hiro. It's too bad there are no more (that I am aware of) electronic switches available. If there were, I would have Jeff make me a similar tail.  Also, that bezel adds a nice touch of class to the light!


----------



## Hiro Protagonist

Thanks Dave!


----------



## Hiro Protagonist

My favorite flashlight size 






Lights by Jeff, Steve, and Tain. :thumbsup:


----------



## compasillo

Hiro Protagonist said:


> My favorite flashlight size



Mine also. What a custom Liteflux collection!


----------



## easilyled

Beautiful Hiro, does the JHanko LF2XT have a 3D tail?


----------



## Hiro Protagonist

Yes it does, and it's fantastic. This photo is courtesy of Jeff. :thumbsup:


----------



## dlmorgan999

That light looks really nice Hiro!


----------



## JJohn

Wow Hiro! That is an impressive collection of some of the best. My favorites too. I especially like the bottom of the middle triangle.



Hiro Protagonist said:


> My favorite flashlight size
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lights by Jeff, Steve, and Tain. :thumbsup:


----------



## Hiro Protagonist

My favorite AA light. 






Most of the stock lights have been improved with Predator trit pistons by Jeff. :thumbsup:


----------



## franzdom

Hanko-lection is growing!


----------



## dlmorgan999

That's a great collection. I especially like the second picture. You have a nice variety of trit color schemes.


----------



## smarkum

Wow Hiro! Just now seeing these! Nice Hankos! 
Nice pics Franz! Just beautiful 

Sent from my SPH-L900 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Hiro Protagonist

Franz, your JHanko collection and Ku collection are amazing! Great pics too.


----------



## easilyled

Awesome JHanko collection and great pictures, Franz! :thumbsup:


----------



## dlmorgan999

Here is my latest Jeff Hanko masterpiece. I've had the design done for quite a while, but I had to wait until finances and trit availability lined up with each other.  This light has 71 trits!!


----------



## PoliceScannerMan

That's insane!!! Awesomely insane!!! Holy trit!!


----------



## ShineOnYouCrazyDiamond

Holy trit is right. I bet you won't ever have to turn it on to light your way.


----------



## dlmorgan999

PoliceScannerMan said:


> That's insane!!! Awesomely insane!!! Holy trit!!


Thanks! I'm very pleased at how it turned out. 



ShineOnYouCrazyDiamond said:


> Holy trit is right. I bet you won't ever have to turn it on to light your way.


It is somewhat amazing how bright the cooling fin section of the light turned out to be!


----------



## franzdom

:huh: 71???

Holy cow Dave that is awesome!!!

:bow:


----------



## JJohn

That is beautiful! Absolutely stunning. I love the trit color layout. As always, well photographed too.


----------



## KuanR

That is crazy, I was planning to do a 65 trit one, but couldn't afford it after my recent purchases. I wonder how long it will be before you commission another one to top that. ...


----------



## dlmorgan999

JJohn said:


> That is beautiful! Absolutely stunning. I love the trit color layout. As always, well photographed too.


Thanks for the nice words. I am very happy with the color scheme, Jeff did an outstanding job (as always), and it did photograph nicely! 



KuanR said:


> That is crazy, I was planning to do a 65 trit one, but couldn't afford it after my recent purchases. I wonder how long it will be before you commission another one to top that. ...


I'm so glad I finally got a chance to do this light Ryan. I've had it on my list for probably about a year.  I think that even for me, my appetite for trits will be satiated for a while with this light. If I was going to do one with more trits, it would probably need to be a bigger light to give more room! :naughty:


----------



## KuanR

I've posted these pictures elsewhere too, but I have been wanting a Hanko D10 so browsing around reminded me of this thread.

Jeff did a 12-tritium bezel for my 007 Turbo head I got from mohanjude


----------



## aginthelaw

now i know why i don't wear jewelry. i'd rather carry one of these


----------



## stoli67

My Newest JHanko


----------



## dlmorgan999

stoli67 said:


> My Newest JHanko


That's a great looking light! . The double row of trits on the tail is very unique. :thumbsup:


----------



## stoli67

I am glad that you like the trit placement...... the switch is really the best part .... it is amazingly smooth!


----------



## easilyled

Very classy stoli67! Is it my imagination or is the head longer than usual for an Ex10?


----------



## T45

aginthelaw said:


> now i know why i don't wear jewelry. i'd rather carry one of these



REAL MEN carry a flashlight!


----------



## Hiro Protagonist

Stoli, fantastic photos of your latest masterpiece from Jeff!

Easilyled, it's not your imagination, stoli's latest masterpiece from Jeff is a LF3XT. I'd like to see a photo comparing the LF3XT with an EX10 from various angles.


----------



## franzdom

So very nice, Congratulations and thank you very much for sharing!


----------



## Gentlemansflashlight

compasillo said:


> The kingdom of trits... Most of the stuff from Jeff Hanko



I want!


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk HD


----------



## dreydin

Uhm.. where do you buy lights like these? Or can you still?


----------



## franzdom

JHanko is a member here...


----------



## primeform

What bodies are you guys putting on those v10r's?


----------



## dlmorgan999

primeform said:


> What bodies are you guys putting on those v10r's?


Both of my V10R lights have bodies provided by Jeff. I'm pretty sure he starts with a standard body and modifies it rather than making his own from scratch.


----------



## franzdom

The tricky part with the V10r is finding a switch pc board or whole switch, then if you have that a light can be modified with a titanium host preferably the original rather than the "+" kind.


----------



## primeform

franzdom said:


> The tricky part with the V10r is finding a switch pc board or whole switch, then if you have that a light can be modified with a titanium host preferably the original rather than the "+" kind.



I didnt understand this. Can you elaborate more?


----------



## ShineOnYouCrazyDiamond

This is not the thread to elaborate too extensively. What he is saying is that Jeff machines the stock V10R Ti or Ti+ lights into the lights you see here. 
The icing on the cake is finding a Steve Ku electronic switch to complete the look in place of the stock switch.


----------



## cactux

Do you know if Jeff still making these awesome flashlights?


----------



## franzdom

PM sent


----------



## skygear

Damn, these are truly works of art. I need to start the search to get my own now.


----------



## franzdom




----------



## dlmorgan999

That's a gorgeous light Franz! And the third picture is very creative.


----------



## ShineOnYouCrazyDiamond

Most excellent picture Franz. Congratulations on an awesome acquisition. How are you liking the Ti LF2XT?


----------



## franzdom

It just came today but I only have praise for the quality, it's the best button compared to stock ones. 
The threading, details, working with Jeff again, all complete joy!


----------



## ShineOnYouCrazyDiamond

The button design is amazing. If you ever have to take it apart to clean the contacts you will see how unique and complicated yet so simple Jeff's design is. Really a genius way to re-work the design. I have no concerns that it would last for a lifetime.

Even thought this is primarily a picture tribute thread to Jeff's work I have no problems paying tribute to his engineering and machining skills as well.


----------



## JJohn

Well said. I absolutely agree! 




ShineOnYouCrazyDiamond said:


> ...Even thought this is primarily a picture tribute thread to Jeff's work I have no problems paying tribute to his engineering and machining skills as well.


----------



## Hiro Protagonist




----------



## dlmorgan999

Very nice Hiro! Are those recent acquisitions?


----------



## Hiro Protagonist

Thanks, and yes. Jeff did some mods in between his custom work. Definitely worth the wait.


----------



## MaxDaddy

These are obviously very unique lights with remarkable design elements. I'm new to all things lights, but hope to jump in with both feet. So...I'm hoping for some opinions on Hanko and McGizmo. Yes, I certainly see the aesthetic differences, but in terms of performance what can I expect? Where would YOU start? Thanks...


----------



## H-nu

Amazing set of LF5XTs Hiro! Definitely my favorite lights!


----------



## Hiro Protagonist

Thank you, and thanks for the idea as well! They're among my favorites as well.


----------



## franzdom

Behold I bring you Hanko!


----------



## dlmorgan999

Beautiful Franz!


----------



## easilyled

Fantastic Hanko collection Franz. I'm envious!


----------



## easilyled

10 X 10 LF2XTs


----------



## dlmorgan999

That's a beautiful pair of lights Daniel!  The blue and pink (?) color scheme looks really nice.


----------



## easilyled

dlmorgan999 said:


> That's a beautiful pair of lights Daniel!  The blue and pink (?) color scheme looks really nice.



Thanks Dave. Its actually blue and red, but it does look pink in the picture for some strange reason.


----------



## Hiro Protagonist

easilyled said:


> 10 X 10 LF2XTs





Beautiful set of Ti LF2XTs! 

Hiro


----------



## easilyled

Hiro Protagonist said:


> Beautiful set of Ti LF2XTs!
> 
> Hiro




Thanks Hiro, I can now understand why you enjoy them so much.


----------



## dweikum

Here is an image of the only Timascus Hanko made to date...3 alloy twist Timascus crafted to order for this project by Jon Walker of Alpha Knife Supply. 




-=NFS=-


----------



## easilyled

^^ Whoa! Those are just crazy cool!


----------



## Obijuan Kenobe

If you can get Jeff the material, I would bet he would spin just about anything he can get tooling to cut.

This is no different that cutting Ti for him (I don't think?), save the difficulty and cost of getting the stock and the stress of goof ups.

That being said, flashlights made of three (?) kinds of Ti are few and far between indeed. Nice lights. I used to have one from Fred, but that was Mokuti (CP and 4/6)...maybe these are synonymous (although I would not know what the third alloy would be)?

These do cross over into the too expensive to carry (given they are JUST a flashlight) because you simply cannot afford to lose a 2000USD flashlight. 

With the Tri V, at least if you lose it...you have lost three lights. At least when you carry it, you are then also carrying three lights. 

This is a D11 after all is said and done. Not exactly lipstick on a pig (as the D11 is a decent light with cool features), but you get my point.

obi


----------



## dlmorgan999

dweikum said:


> Here is an image of the only Timascus Hanko made to date...3 alloy twist Timascus crafted to order for this project by Jon Walker of Alpha Knife Supply.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> -=NFS=-



Wow!!! Those lights are absolutely gorgeous!  :twothumbs


----------



## ShineOnYouCrazyDiamond

I had heard rumors that there were some Timascus lights that Jeff made but no pictures had surfaced. These are simply amazing.

Obi - Unfortunately AFAIK these are the only Timascus lights Jeff will be making. Getting the metal stock is not that hard but I asked Jeff about a Timascus LF2XT and he said he not be doing any more Timascus lights because 1) he went through a lot of tooling crafting the lights, 2) Timascus was very hard to work with and 3) it took up way to many man hours.

Too bad though - I really wanted a Timascus LF2XT.


----------



## Hiro Protagonist

October bump! 

Here is a very modest mod from Jeff for the Jhan-Ku LF2XT - a slotted ti button


----------



## bubble

May I ask you, hiro, who made the LF2XT clip?
It looks really sturdy, is it any good?


----------



## archimedes

bubble said:


> May I ask you, hiro, who made the LF2XT clip?
> It looks really sturdy, is it any good?



Looks like the Prometheus clip ....


----------



## ShineOnYouCrazyDiamond

Love the work on the Ti button Hiro. Any chance of a shot to see it with the trits glowing?


----------



## Hiro Protagonist

Thanks Sean, I'll see what I can do. 

A few more modest mods - another slotted ti button on a LF2XT with a Prometheus clip (much better than the stock wire clip) and a LF3XT with a damaged reflector that Jeff refinished to a SMO for better throw.


----------



## easilyled

Very nice mods Hiro. Your are the king of the Liteflux range.


----------



## dbleznak

Without going into too much detail, I just wanted to give a quick "testimonial" about Jeff Hanko. His craftsmanship and attention to detail is unparalleled. His dedication to the CPF community along with his "drool worthy" contributions continue to be the benchmark of excellence. Whether it's a basic emitter upgrade or a complicated trit installation, he treats everyone the same, respectfully and always responsive (even if the scope of the work changes) If anyone is even remotely considering acquiring one of his pieces and fails to "pull the trigger", you will regret it for the rest of your life. Thanks for everything Jeff. 

Dan


----------



## Hiro Protagonist

dbleznak said:


> Without going into too much detail, I just wanted to give a quick "testimonial" about Jeff Hanko. His craftsmanship and attention to detail is unparalleled. His dedication to the CPF community along with his "drool worthy" contributions continue to be the benchmark of excellence. Whether it's a basic emitter upgrade or a complicated trit installation, he treats everyone the same, respectfully and always responsive (even if the scope of the work changes) If anyone is even remotely considering acquiring one of his pieces and fails to "pull the trigger", you will regret it for the rest of your life. Thanks for everything Jeff.
> 
> Dan



+100! Jeff is an artist with ti and his lathe. I've sent him lights with general modding requests and just amazed with the results. He's also a very good friend and that's equally important.


----------



## egrep

*Jeff Hanko Stone Wash Titanium Gunner Grip 3D EX11.2 Flashlight*

New from Jeff Hanko;





Hanko-SWGGEX11 by jgefaell, on Flickr
​


----------



## easilyled

*Re: Jeff Hanko Stone Wash Titanium Gunner Grip 3D EX11.2 Flashlight*

Those EX11.2 GGs are amazing. There appears to be no limit to Jeff's skills. :bow:


----------



## egrep

Prior to fitting with GTLS



​ Jeff Hanko Titanium Gunner Grip 3D EX11.2 Flashlight by jgefaell, on Flickr​


----------



## ShineOnYouCrazyDiamond

The work on that EX 11.2 is amazing. I bet it feels so good to hold that light.


----------



## egrep

Here's a sneak preview of some new items from Jeff Hanko that will be available for purchase next week....


----------



## dlmorgan999

egrep said:


> Here's a sneak preview of some new items from Jeff Hanko that will be available for purchase next week....


I know what those are :devil: but I hadn't heard a progress report for a while. Yipee!


----------



## Obijuan Kenobe

Nice rings.

And the new pattern grip is indeed nice. 

I could do without the stonewash but polished. I am sure that would be stunning.

obi


----------



## Hiro Protagonist

The SWGG EX11.2s look fantastic! Great job Jeff.


----------



## egrep

*Jeff Hanko Copper Tellurium Gunner Grip 3D EX11.2 Flashlights*

I'm proud and excited to show you four more new lights from Jeff Hanko. These are also available exclusively through EDC Knives from Duane Weikum.




Jeff Hanko Gunner Grip Copper Tellurium 3D EX11.2 Flashlights by jgefaell, on Flickr​


----------



## borealis

ShineOnYouCrazyDiamond said:


> The work on that EX 11.2 is amazing. I bet it feels so good to hold that light.


I bet it feels like a thousand bucks :twothumbs


----------



## compasillo

*Re: Jeff Hanko Copper Tellurium Gunner Grip 3D EX11.2 Flashlights*



egrep said:


> Jeff Hanko Gunner Grip Copper Tellurium 3D EX11.2 Flashlights by jgefaell, on Flickr​



Extraordinary display of artwork. So exquisite... Thanks for posting.


----------



## egrep

Stonewashed Titanium Gunner Grip EX11.2 3D Tritium


----------



## egrep

Copper Tellurium Gunner Grip EX11.2 3D Tritium


----------



## easilyled

Aaaargh, says my wallet. Stop looking at those pictures!


----------



## dlmorgan999

easilyled said:


> Aaaargh, says my wallet. Stop looking at those pictures!


I know what you mean! I really like the look of the darker finish lights. What material / finish is that?


----------



## easilyled

dlmorgan999 said:


> I know what you mean! I really like the look of the darker finish lights. What material / finish is that?



Its stone-washed Titanium. I'm not sure if the darkness is partly due to the exposure of the picture or due to the nature of the stonewash but they sure are enticing. Fortunately for my wallet, the stone-washed Ti lights are already sold-out on edcknives but there's still one copper light left that's currently tormenting me.


----------



## tobrien

do those EX11.2 lights use any particular driver? something custom I presume?


----------



## Alje

New here but have to say stunning stunning lights, some money spent here!


----------



## egrep

*Jeff Hanko Timascus Gunner Grip 3D EX11.2 Flashlights*


----------



## dlmorgan999

*Re: Jeff Hanko Timascus Gunner Grip 3D EX11.2 Flashlights*

I don't see these on the site, but I might seriously want to buy one! Is this a "coming soon" item?


----------



## Eric242

*Re: Jeff Hanko Timascus Gunner Grip 3D EX11.2 Flashlights*

I´d say it´s an already gone item


----------



## easilyled

*Re: Jeff Hanko Timascus Gunner Grip 3D EX11.2 Flashlights*

Just when you think that they can't possibly become any more exotic than the previous creations, then something even more astonishing comes out!


----------



## dlmorgan999

*Re: Jeff Hanko Timascus Gunner Grip 3D EX11.2 Flashlights*



easilyled said:


> Just when you think that they can't possibly be any more exotic than the previous creations, then something even more astonishing comes out!


I had the same thought!


----------



## ShineOnYouCrazyDiamond

*Re: Jeff Hanko Timascus Gunner Grip 3D EX11.2 Flashlights*

I wonder how many times in this thread I am going to say:

"WOW! Just wow!"


----------



## easilyled

*Re: Jeff Hanko Timascus Gunner Grip 3D EX11.2 Flashlights*



ShineOnYouCrazyDiamond said:


> I wonder how many times in this thread I am going to say:
> 
> "WOW! Just wow!"



Yes, I think the thread should be retitled, "Jeff Hanko lights - This will blow your mind! "


----------



## KarstGhost

*Re: Jeff Hanko Timascus Gunner Grip 3D EX11.2 Flashlights*

I was fortunate enough to receive one of the 4 timascus lights pictured  I'm a very proud owner. 

Did any of the others make it to the CPF family?


----------



## ShineOnYouCrazyDiamond

*Re: Jeff Hanko Timascus Gunner Grip 3D EX11.2 Flashlights*

You are very luck with that. Where were they for sale? I haven't seen them posted on EDCKnives.


----------



## egrep

KarstGhost said:


> I was fortunate enough to receive one of the 4 timascus lights pictured  I'm a very proud owner.
> 
> Did any of the others make it to the CPF family?



Congratulations! You know what they say about pictures! I'm dying to see it!



ShineOnYouCrazyDiamond said:


> You are very luck with that. Where were they for sale? I haven't seen them posted on EDCKnives.



They were all snapped up pretty much the moment word got out.... There wasn't time to post them. The contact form on edcknives.com gets a workout. Duane has some mad rare grails and exclusives!


----------



## easilyled

I'm sure if Jeff offered them here on CPF, they would also be snapped up pretty quickly.

Congratulations, KarstGhost!


----------



## egrep

easilyled said:


> I'm sure if Jeff offered them here on CPF, they would also be snapped up pretty quickly.
> 
> Congratulations, KarstGhost!



You are undoubtedly correct. Jeff's greatest fans are right here. 

http://www.edcknives.com/jeff-hanko/


----------



## TotalDbag

Nevermind, I found the answer to my question.


----------



## easilyled

I keep looking back at the image of the Timascus GG grip lights. They are the most beautiful lights that I've ever seen.


----------



## Hiro Protagonist

Jeff's work is simply amazing. Congrats on getting a grail of grails KarstGhost! Please post photos here when you get it.


----------



## dlmorgan999

KarstGhost said:


> I was fortunate enough to receive one of the 4 timascus lights pictured  I'm a very proud owner.


Congratulations indeed! 



easilyled said:


> I keep looking back at the image of the Timascus GG grip lights. They are the most beautiful lights that I've ever seen.


I completely agree with this! Absolutely gorgeous!!


----------



## CQC-6

Hey all,

I thank you all for posting such wonderful pics!
On the other hand my wallet hates you all!
Looks like I need a light with tritium in it now!!!

:thumbsup:


----------



## compasillo

Welcome aboard CaigaQuienCaiga-6 ;-) 
Don't let trits blind you and hide your wallet.


----------



## ShineOnYouCrazyDiamond

ShineOnYouCrazyDiamond said:


> Too bad though - I really wanted a Timascus LF2XT.



At one time I feared the above to be true; however, today the postman delivered what has instantly become the Uber Grail of my collection. Jeff has out done himself again. Not only has he produced for me a light I have longed for since first discovering his amazing custom work, he has added the most current of his artistic touches to its design. I didn't think I was going to see this light complete (and it still isn't 100%) until sometime in April because of the '_global shortage'_  of yellow 5mm trits. I would like to thank Jon (egrep) for his very generous assistance in supplying some yellow trits from his personal collection to allow the completion of the 3D tail on this light.

I would like to present a custom Jeff Hanko Timascus LF2XT w/ Gunner Grip battery tube.


----------



## KuanR

Holy f*ck... pardon my language but Sean that truly is THE grail. I can't think of a more high end and exquisite EDC light... yes I would EDC anything


----------



## PoliceScannerMan

Sean, that is AMAZING!!! 

Very nice work Jeff!!!


----------



## dlmorgan999

Absolutely beautiful work, as always, by Jeff. :thumbsup:

Congratulations Sean!


----------



## Hiro Protagonist

ShineOnYouCrazyDiamond said:


> At one time I feared the above to be true; however, today the postman delivered what has instantly become the Holy Grail of my collection. Jeff has out done himself again. Not only has he produced for me a light I have longed for since first discovering his amazing custom work, he has added the most current of his artistic touches to its design. I didn't think I was going to see this light complete (and it still isn't 100%) until sometime in April because of the '_global shortage'_  of yellow 5mm trits. I would like to thank Jon (egrep) for his very generous assistance in supplying some yellow trits from his personal collection to allow the completion of the 3D tail on this light.
> 
> I would like to present a custom Jeff Hanko Timascus LF2XT w/ Gunner Grip battery tube.




Sean, congrats on finally getting the grail of grails! :thumbsup:

You've got the most amazing custom LF2XT collection that I've ever seen. :bow::bow:


----------



## easilyled

Hiro Protagonist said:


> Sean, congrats on finally getting the grail of grails! :thumbsup:
> 
> You've got the most amazing custom LF2XT collection that I've ever seen. :bow::bow:



Sean, I couldn't agree more with Hiro. Congratulations and I'm very pleased that you have found the elusive tritiums. That LF2XT JHanko triumvirate represents the pinnacle of high-end custom beauties and the Timascus GG LF2XT is right at the peak.


----------



## ShineOnYouCrazyDiamond

Thank you guys. It is quite amazing. The gunner grip feel is wonderful and the way the grooves pick up and reflect light is really neat. 

I had to update the post, thanks to Hiro, to rename it to the Uber Grail. 

Ryan - yes I will definitely be EDC'ing this (very gently of course). There is no reason to have a light if you can't enjoy it!


----------



## tobrien

that does look beautiful! what driver and LED?


----------



## egrep

ShineOnYouCrazyDiamond said:


> [...]today the postman delivered what has instantly become the Uber Grail of my collection. Jeff has out done himself again.



Quite literally awe inspiring. Jeff's work is amazing as is your taste, style and class! Rock those in good health Sean!


----------



## ShineOnYouCrazyDiamond

tobrien said:


> that does look beautiful! what driver and LED?



It is a LF2XT so it uses the original light engine and driver. The LED was upgraded to a XP-G2 R5-5C1 tint - a wonderful tint and a favorite among neutral lovers.


----------



## tobrien

ShineOnYouCrazyDiamond said:


> It is a LF2XT so it uses the original light engine and driver. The LED was upgraded to a XP-G2 R5-5C1 tint - a wonderful tint and a favorite among neutral lovers.



ah gotcha! thanks! I always assumed the driver was something different lol


----------



## socom1970

I am excited to be getting my first jhanko, orange 3D 6 trit tail and orange middle trits around the middle. 

So, a fantastic :bump: for the most beautiful works of art in our flashlight world!


----------



## 59ride

got my one of these last week and its an amazing work of art 
nearly bought the last copper one as well but could not stretch the funds that far 


egrep said:


> Stonewashed Titanium Gunner Grip EX11.2 3D Tritium


----------



## 59ride

so can i send Jeff a V10RTi and ask him to mod to with trits ?


----------



## lockdoc

I've had this one for a bit, finally figured I should share. Hands down my favorite torch!


----------



## ShineOnYouCrazyDiamond

Love it! Very nice GG Ti LF2XT. Thank you for sharing.


----------



## Hiro Protagonist

Really nice photos of another ti masterpiece from Jeff!


----------



## Hashishin

Looking over this thread had me drooling. For those few of you who have a Timascus torch from Jeff, do you know who and how the anodizing was done on the Timascus? I've heard that heat treating is more superior to acid anodizing with Timascus and was curious as to the method and if he did it himself, or outsourced it to someone?


----------



## egrep

Jeff heat colored the Timascus himself. Beautiful, I agree. 

There will be a couple more of these available before long.


----------



## Oracle00

*Re: Jeff Hanko Stone Wash Titanium Gunner Grip 3D EX11.2 Flashlight*



egrep said:


> Hanko-SWGGEX11 by jgefaell



Wow. Must get one of these. Really, there is nothing else out there that compares, IMO.


----------



## 59ride

*Re: Jeff Hanko Stone Wash Titanium Gunner Grip 3D EX11.2 Flashlight*

good luck Oracle i think i got the last one in January


----------



## Oracle00

*Re: Jeff Hanko Stone Wash Titanium Gunner Grip 3D EX11.2 Flashlight*



59ride said:


> good luck Oracle i think i got the last one in January



I shall not let comments like these deter me.


----------



## 59ride

*Re: Jeff Hanko Stone Wash Titanium Gunner Grip 3D EX11.2 Flashlight*

Actually mate if you contact Duane at EDC knives i think he has a copper one left


----------



## egrep

*Re: Jeff Hanko Stone Wash Titanium Gunner Grip 3D EX11.2 Flashlight*



Oracle00 said:


> Wow. Must get one of these. Really, there is nothing else out there that compares, IMO.





59ride said:


> good luck Oracle i think i got the last one in January





59ride said:


> Actually mate if you contact Duane at EDC knives i think he has a copper one left



I was pleased to see a friend off with the last of these lights at dinner during the Steel Flame Spring Fling in Torrance last month. There will be more coming up very soon however in all your favorite metals like Copper, Titanium, Timascus, Zirconium and maybe even some Stainless Steel Damascus! Exclusively available from EDC Knives! Please write to [email protected] if you would like to reserve one of these lights!

There will also be an interesting non flashlight project available soon. I'll post about that here when it is nearer completion!

Jeff has recently completed several custom builds including a triple, LF2XT, V10R, Spy and other GTLS Vial fitting, machining and LED modifications. Please write to [email protected] if you would like to reserve one of these new EX11.2 lights or would like to discuss a custom project.


----------



## Oracle00




----------



## dlmorgan999

I have been fortunate enough to be able to acquire a _very special_ grail light. Without further ado, here is my photo tribute to the* Jeff Hanko Timascus EX11.2*.


----------



## ShineOnYouCrazyDiamond

That is an exquisite looking light - congratulations!


----------



## PoliceScannerMan

Wow, very nice!!!


----------



## jonwkng

Congratulations, Dave! Beautiful close-up shots of the Timascus! :thumbsup:


----------



## easilyled

Congratulations Dave, what a beautiful light! Jeff's work is stellar as are your photographic images.  :thumbsup:


----------



## Hiro Protagonist

Wow Dave, Jeff created another masterpiece! :bow:


----------



## dlmorgan999

Thanks guys! It's definitely a very nice light, and I'm so happy to finally have a Timascus light in my collection.


----------



## Oracle00

That's really an incredible find. I remember seeing the very first timascus light Jeff made last year at Blade show in Atlanta. Duane of edcknives brought it over to Jon and Jessica Walker (of Alpha Knife Supply) to check out for the first time. Jon Walker is the genius craftsman who makes Timascus and more specifically made the billet rod for that light. His reaction as well as everyone else who saw the light, was priceless. Congratulations, that is as grail as anything could get.


----------



## jonwkng

I can't wait to see what will be displayed at this year's Blade Show! :devil:


----------



## dweikum

Here's one that Jeff recently made for me...my new EDC! 






Four stage output (High/Med/Low/Moon) running on a rechargeable 18650 cell with a handmade SteelFlame pocket clip, trits on both ends. :thumbsup:


----------



## jonwkng

Beautiful lights. Top notch product photography, Duane! :thumbsup:


----------



## ShineOnYouCrazyDiamond

dweikum said:


> Here's one that Jeff recently made for me...my new EDC!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Four stage output (High/Med/Low/Moon) running on a rechargeable 18650 cell with a handmade SteelFlame pocket clip, trits on both ends. :thumbsup:



That's a beautiful light. Great thing about this light is that it uses the Tri-EDC light engine as it's light source.


----------



## dlmorgan999

dweikum said:


> Here's one that Jeff recently made for me...my new EDC!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Four stage output (High/Med/Low/Moon) running on a rechargeable 18650 cell with a handmade SteelFlame pocket clip, trits on both ends. :thumbsup:


That's a beautiful light indeed! Is that stainless steel?


----------



## dweikum

dlmorgan999 said:


> That's a beautiful light indeed! Is that stainless steel?


No sir, that's Titanium.


----------



## egrep

dweikum said:


> Here's one that Jeff recently made for me...my new EDC!
> 
> Four stage output (High/Med/Low/Moon) running on a rechargeable 18650 cell with a handmade SteelFlame pocket clip, trits on both ends. :thumbsup:



I can't wait to see this one's new finish at Blade!


----------



## dlmorgan999

dweikum said:


> No sir, that's Titanium.


That makes more sense - it just looks shinier than I'm used to. It's a really beautiful finish.


----------



## Hiro Protagonist

dweikum said:


> Here's one that Jeff recently made for me...my new EDC!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Four stage output (High/Med/Low/Moon) running on a rechargeable 18650 cell with a handmade SteelFlame pocket clip, trits on both ends. :thumbsup:




Wow, Jeff that's amazing work! I really like the Steel Flame clip. :thumbsup:

The photo is also amazing - props to whoever took the photo.


----------



## egrep

Hiro Protagonist said:


> Wow, Jeff that's amazing work! I really like the Steel Flame clip. :thumbsup:
> 
> The photo is also amazing - props to whoever took the photo.



Hiro, Duane Weikum took that photo and many others. He is the proprietor of EDC Knives and an all around good fellow.


----------



## egrep

jonwkng said:


> I can't wait to see what will be displayed at this year's Blade Show! :devil:



:devil: Got anything you want to share with us?


----------



## jonwkng

egrep said:


> :devil: Got anything you want to share with us?



Yup, here's a photo from Duane... Hot off the press.





*Jeff Hanko EX11.2 Flashlights in Zirconium & Timascus*
Crafted by The Master - Jeff Hanko :bow: :bow: :bow:
Photography Expert (& Boss of EDC Knives) - Duane Weikum
Sales Manager - Jon Gefaell


----------



## dweikum

Thanks all for the kind words, but my photography is only as good as the subject...Jeff is the artist here.

Here's another pic I shot after Jonathan's Yin/Yang.






Zirconium body with Jeff's special Zirc-Oxide Ceramic finish and Green markers...although looking at it today, I think it needs to be a little darker...hmm...


----------



## ShineOnYouCrazyDiamond

Simply stunning - is the zirconium the metal the light is made of or is it a coating? If it's a coating what type of metal is underneath?

I have a zirconium V10R bezel from Jeffs V10R collector set and, as you mention about the picture being darker, it is really as black and black can get. It also feels very light.


----------



## dweikum

Zirconium is the metal used, it starts as a solid bar and Jeff bores it and creates the parts required to assemble a light, adds threads... It looks like any other metal sitting on the shelf at that stage. It requires a high polish prior to the finish, otherwise it does not quite achieve the jet black color. Jeff has a proprietary finish to the ZrO Zirconium Oxide, which results in his signature 'Black Glass' finish which is much harder and more durable than it started.


----------



## dlmorgan999

dweikum said:


> Zirconium is the metal used, it starts as a solid bar and Jeff bores it and creates the parts required to assemble a light, adds threads... It looks like any other metal sitting on the shelf at that stage. It requires a high polish prior to the finish, otherwise it does not quite achieve the jet black color. Jeff has a proprietary finish to the ZrO Zirconium Oxide, which results in his signature 'Black Glass' finish which is much harder and more durable than it started.


So amazing looking!! Jeff did a magnificent job on the finish.


----------



## Haesslich

That Ying Yang light... damn. Elegant, sexy, and functional looking.


----------



## jonwkng

egrep said:


> :devil: Got anything you want to share with us?



Hi Jon,
I've taken some photos of the Zirconium & Timascus lights shortly after receiving them. Posted them on the General Photos thread for more exposure - http://www.candlepowerforums.com/vb...-your-lights&p=4459557&viewfull=1#post4459557

Ooh... I remember you mentioning a special Zirconium LF2XT with a jaw dropping ruby switch that was displayed at Blade Show along with my lights. I do know of someone here has a thing for LF2XTs, who would love to see how that light looks like.


----------



## egrep

jonwkng said:


> I've taken some photos of the Zirconium & Timascus lights shortly after receiving them. Posted them on the General Photos thread for more exposure - http://www.candlepowerforums.com/vb...-your-lights&p=4459557&viewfull=1#post4459557
> 
> Ooh... I remember you mentioning a special Zirconium LF2XT with a jaw dropping ruby switch that was displayed at Blade Show along with my lights. I do know of someone here has a thing for LF2XTs, who would love to see how that light looks like.



Very nice pictures indeed! I was inspired to post a couple iPhone pics on that thread myself, thank you! The Ruby LF2XT is the personal light of Jeff Hanko, not mine. I am fortunate that Jeff allowed me to show it at The Blade Show however. After professional photography by Duane Weikum for EDC Knives, it will go back to Jeff.


----------



## ipreferpie

Hi there, owning a Hanko piece has always been a grail for me and I've finally saved up for a custom one. Does anyone know what's the process of requesting a custom from Jeff? I've emailed [email protected] outlining some general specs for a custom LF2XT but wasn't certain if that's the proper route. And do I need to send Jeff any LF2XT parts for it too? Much appreciated for the help!


----------



## dlmorgan999

That is the correct email address to use. You should get a response within a day or two. I can't definitively answer the LF2XT question, but my suspicion is that yes, you'll need to provide the parts.


----------



## ipreferpie

Thanks for the quick info! Looking forward to hearing from Jeff. In that case, I assume I should buy a LF2XT beater (still not cheap!) since only the internals will be used. And a short follow up -- is Vihn the right guy if I want to hotrod it with an XM-L2 S6 HCRI?


----------



## egrep

Just sent you a mail, Joe. Thank you David! 

Joe, Jeff will do the emitter swap, but an XM-L won't fit in an LF2XT. You can use an N219 or an XP-G(2) emitter. I swapped out the former for the latter in mine a few months ago because of the dramatic improvement in efficiency (less power, more output, longer runtime, cooler runnings). The neutral R5-3C (~5000K) & R5-5C1 (~3900K) are great choices.

More in the mail I sent you! Thank you!


----------



## Hiro Protagonist

I'm looking forward to seeing Duane's photos of Jeff's Zirconium LF2XT!


----------



## jonwkng

Definitely looking forward to Duane's photos of Jeff's Ruby Zr LF2XT!!!

My Titanium & Copper-Tellurium Jeff Hanko EX11.2 GG Flashlights are inbound... I'll put up family photos once they arrive. :devil:

Oh... And the Zirconium Jeff Hanko Ex 11.2 GG is still available at EDC Knives!
That is one rare and beautiful light...
If you've been thinking about it... Get it before it is gone.


----------



## jonwkng

Due to work commitments, I haven't been able to do this until now...
Now, here's a photo that I dare say I am very proud of. 
It probably captures perfectly the look of the Zirconium light that I've been trying to share with you guys. :huh:

As before, this photo would not have been possible without the masterful craftsmanship of Mr Jeff Hanko :bow::bow::bow: and the assistance of Jon and Duane. :twothumbs






P.S. This will not stop at four.


----------



## Eric242

Nice!! Zirconium - Timacus - blasted Titanium - Brass or Copper ?


----------



## jonwkng

Eric242 said:


> Nice!! Zirconium - Timacus - blasted Titanium - Brass or Copper ?



Thanks, *Eric242*! ZrO, Tim, SW Ti, CuTe.


----------



## Eric242

Cute  From the picture I like the look of the CuTe best but I guess the Zirconium is hard to capture and might look really hot in person!

Eric


----------



## jonwkng

Eric242 said:


> Cute  From the picture I like the look of the CuTe best but I guess the Zirconium is hard to capture and might look really hot in person!
> 
> Eric



Yup, the CuTe develops a patina just like Cu. I don't usually like to cross post pictures, but since you mentioned it... Here's a picture of the CuTe up close:-


----------



## easilyled

jonwkng said:


> Due to work commitments, I haven't been able to do this until now...
> Now, here's a photo that I dare say I am very proud of.
> It probably captures perfectly the look of the Zirconium light that I've been trying to share with you guys. :huh:
> 
> As before, this photo would not have been possible without the masterful craftsmanship of Mr Jeff Hanko :bow::bow::bow: and the assistance of Jon and Duane. :twothumbs
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> P.S. This will not stop at four.



This photo is worth requoting and I don't even think the mods could complain. :wow:  :bow::bow::bow::bow:

What masterpiece{s} is/are still to come?


----------



## jonwkng

easilyled said:


> This photo is worth requoting and I don't even think the mods could complain. :wow:  :bow::bow::bow::bow:
> 
> What masterpiece{s} is/are still to come?



Thank you, Daniel! Ah, the lights are beautiful. I am merely pressing a button on my camera that allows the beautiful image to be translated to digital form such that we may all share and appreciate the beauty of the lights together.

After the ZrO and Tim lights, I thought the Ti and CuTe lights would not be as much cause for excitement. So wrong!
The Titanium finish is stone-washed, but the quality of the finish is quite unlike what I have seen before.
The Copper-Tellurium, as you can see... Is quite amazing. The mix of patina and shine really highlights the details and accents.

What is still to come? It has (They have?) not materialized yet. Still in discussion... I'll definitely share more when I can. Nothing too exotic.


----------



## easilyled

jonwkng said:


> Thank you, Daniel! Ah, the lights are beautiful. I am merely pressing a button on my camera that allows the beautiful image to be translated to digital form such that we may all share and appreciate the beauty of the lights together.
> 
> After the ZrO and Tim lights, I thought the Ti and CuTe lights would not be as much cause for excitement. So wrong!
> The Titanium finish is stone-washed, but the quality of the finish is quite unlike what I have seen before.
> The Copper-Tellurium, as you can see... Is quite amazing. The mix of patina and shine really highlights the details and accents.
> 
> What is still to come? It has (They have?) not materialized yet. Still in discussion... I'll definitely share more when I can. Nothing too exotic.



What you say is interesting Jon, because it shows that not only is Jeff a master of machining whatever metal he decides to use, but he heightens the potential of the medium he uses to its utmost in the finish that he attains.

My Damascus Ex11.2 is an example of that. The finish of the Damascus is absolutely gorgeous providing a beautiful contrast between the layers and one which can be felt with the finger-tops too. (Its like feeling a smooth metal inlaid into stone). 

Jeff's skills are therefore multi-disciplinary. There is the highly creative design concept (3-D tail, flutes, Gunner-Grip body etc.), the precise machining, the ultra-precise drilling required for the 3-D tails that accommodate a ridiculous number of slots packed next to each other, The milling work for the flutes, and then the mastery of providing an exceptional finish to whatever metal is selected. Amazing! This amateurish synopsis of trying to pay tribute to Jeff's ability in words is inadequate in any case. The pictures talk for themselves far more eloquently!


----------



## dlmorgan999

jonwkng said:


> Now, here's a photo that I dare say I am very proud of.
> It probably captures perfectly the look of the Zirconium light that I've been trying to share with you guys. :huh:
> 
> P.S. This will not stop at four.


WOW!!! That is a fantastic looking collection Jon!  I'm a bit jealous - especially of the Zirconium light, but I'm happy for you. I'm very curious to see what else is coming.


----------



## Hiro Protagonist

Jon, that's an amazing EX11.2 collection! Jeff's truly a master at creating metallurgical works of art. :bow:


----------



## ShineOnYouCrazyDiamond

Jon - thanks for sharing your Zen picture of the EX lights. They are just amazing and truly collector quality pieces.


----------



## jonwkng

Hiro Protagonist said:


> Jon, that's an amazing EX11.2 collection! Jeff's truly a master at creating metallurgical works of art.





ShineOnYouCrazyDiamond said:


> Jon - thanks for sharing your Zen picture of the EX lights. They are just amazing and truly collector quality pieces.



Thank you, Sean & Hiro!

And in case anyone has been wondering... Yes, that is genuine, fine powdered sand. And no, despite how it looks in the photo, the lights are NOT sitting directly on the sand (Sandpaper is named thus for a reason). Takes steady hands and the ability to hold one's breath when working near to the sand. Zen garden fans will be quick to note that I have not sieved my sand in years (Oops!), but fortunately, this is a flashlight forum.


----------



## easilyled

jonwkng said:


> Thank you, Sean & Hiro!
> 
> And in case anyone has been wondering... Yes, that is genuine, fine powdered sand. And no, despite how it looks in the photo, the lights are NOT sitting directly on the sand (Sandpaper is named thus for a reason). Takes steady hands and the ability to hold one's breath when working near to the sand. Zen garden fans will be quick to note that I have not sieved my sand in years (Oops!), but fortunately, this is a flashlight forum.



Jon, what gives you greater inner peace, a beautiful Zen garden or your JHanko collection? :devil:


----------



## Obijuan Kenobe

The only question is when is Sean going to post a similar photo with the little guys four ways?

obi


----------



## easilyled

My collection hasn't quite evolved to the even more amazing heights of Jon's, Sean's and no doubt a few others.

It still gives me great satisfaction though.


----------



## dlmorgan999

easilyled said:


> My collection hasn't quite evolved to the even more amazing heights of Jon's, Sean's and no doubt a few others.


Nevertheless, it's a great looking collection, Daniel!



easilyled said:


> It still gives me great satisfaction though.


I think that's the most important thing.


----------



## easilyled

dlmorgan999 said:


> Nevertheless, it's a great looking collection, Daniel!
> 
> 
> I think that's the most important thing.



Thanks Dave ...... and there's more to aspire to this way. When you've reached the pinnacle, what's left for a man to do? :naughty:


----------



## ShineOnYouCrazyDiamond

Daniel, I still miss that blue/red LF2XT each time I see it. Love the color pattern on that one.

You're collection may be small, but representative of the best Jeff has offered.


----------



## easilyled

ShineOnYouCrazyDiamond said:


> Daniel, I still miss that blue/red LF2XT each time I see it. Love the color pattern on that one.
> 
> You're collection may be small, but representative of the best Jeff has offered.



Thanks Sean, its a very tasteful pattern that you chose for that little treasure.
You and Jon though have the most amazing works of Jeff that I've ever seen on this thread.


----------



## jonwkng

Hey guys! Here's a quick update. In case you've missed it, Duane has put up photos of Black Ruby (The One Light with the Red Ruby and Single Trit crafted by Jeff Hanko) on his FaceBook Photo album. I cannot hotlink it here, nor will I post the photo without his permission. Just google for it.

Also, the latest Jeff Hanko collaboration lights with master knife-maker & engraver, Tom Ferry are truly wicked!


----------



## egrep

jonwkng said:


> Hey guys! Here's a quick update. In case you've missed it, Duane has put up photos of Black Ruby (The One Light with the Red Ruby and Single Trit crafted by Jeff Hanko) on his FaceBook Photo album. I cannot hotlink it here, nor will I post the photo without his permission. Just google for it.
> 
> Also, the latest Jeff Hanko collaboration lights with master knife-maker & engraver, Tom Ferry are truly wicked!



Jon, thank you for mentioning Jeff's latest work! His "Black Glass" Zirconium Oxide (ZrO) has to be seen and touched to be believed as you well know. The lights are not coated in any way, they are purely ZrO. The oxidation has properties quite similar to ceramic and simply doesn't scratch so you can roll it in the sand a bit (and maybe a lot) without damaging it.

The Black Ruby is Jeff's personal light which he was kind enough to allow me to bring to The Blade Show in Atlanta. Duane says that the ruby could be better captured but it was challenging and there was little time. Still, I think he gets a good feel for this light, which I consider the most exotic and high quality ever built. 

Note that the clip is entirely milled into it's final shape and there are absolutely no bends. Not at the radius of the light where it screws in, nor at the tip where a clip has that upwards sweep. When I give that some thought, it blows my mind.

The CuTe flashlights that Tom Ferry engraved for HMW came out beyond our wildest dreams! Pairing the work of these two outstanding craftsmen yielded a powerful result! Jeff and Tom are quite pleased with them.

If any of you would like a Black Glass, Stonewashed Titanium or Jeff's new proprietary finish CuTe Gunner Grip EX11.2, there is a new batch available! Please write to [email protected] or you can leave a message on the 'contact' form at EDCKnives.COM.

Thank you for supporting an outstanding craftsman, artist and a wonderful fellow, for appreciating and sharing his work on this tribute thread and elsewhere. I am also one of his biggest fans. Jeff is very appreciative as well, I assure you.











​


----------



## dlmorgan999

egrep said:


> Jon, thank you for mentioning Jeff's latest work! His "Black Glass" Zirconium Oxide (ZrO) has to be seen and touched to be believed as you well know. The lights are not coated in any way, they are purely ZrO. The oxidation has properties quite similar to ceramic and simply doesn't scratch so you can roll it in the sand a bit (and maybe a lot) without damaging it.
> 
> The Black Ruby is Jeff's personal light which he was kind enough to allow me to bring to The Blade Show in Atlanta. Duane admits that the ruby could be better captured but it was challenging and there was little time. Still, I think he gets a good feel for this light, which I consider the most exotic and high quality ever built.
> 
> Note that the clip is entirely milled into it's final shape and there are absolutely no bends. Not at the radius of the light where it screws in, nor at the tip where a clip has that upwards sweep. When I give that some thought, it blows my mind.
> 
> The CuTe flashlights that Tom Ferry engraved for HMW came out beyond our wildest dreams! Pairing the work of these two outstanding craftsmen yielded a powerful result! Jeff and Tom are quite pleased with them.
> ​


​That's another very nice looking batch of lights Jon. Thanks for sharing!


----------



## egrep

A delightful and somewhat unexpected mail drop! I knew this was coming, but not today! Thank you Jeff Hanko! 

A Hanko Machine Works "Black Glass" Zirconium Oxide (ZrO) LF2XT flashlight! Shown here alongside the Titanium model I got from Jeff and have carried daily for almost 3yrs and also as part of my regular EDC with my new Emerson CQC-6 sporting the Steel Flame Golden Dharmachakra pocket clip!

Note that the pocket clip has been entirely milled into shape. There are *no bends* whatsoever. The radius where the clip meets the body, the 'flare' towards the tip. Those are not bends.  Amazing, isn't it? 

It's hard to believe that prior to the final oxidation process Titanium and Zirconium are essentially the same in look, feel and softness. However once Jeff Hanko has worked his proprietary magic, the "Black Glass" ZrO is very ceramic like and will not scratch! 

The Titanium LF2XT shown was recently (only 4 months) in for a spa treatment and came back looking like new. You should have seen it before Jeff cleaned it up! I like some of the 'character marks' that Titanium takes on after it's been carried but it can start looking beat up if you EDC. Jeff Hanko's "Black Glass" stays looking new. And that means incredibly smooth, deep, shiny, metallic black. Photos don't do it justice!

The LED is the amazing new XP-L V4, 5B4 Tint, 4000K! I can't wait for dark to try this bad boy out! It should be an amazing flood light!

You can see more Hanko Machine Works products currently available at EDC Knives﻿ and at Eating Tools﻿!













​


----------



## gunga

Wow! Amazing. How durable is the Zirconium Oxide?


----------



## ShineOnYouCrazyDiamond

Jon - your Ti LF2XT from 2-3 years ago sent me down the road of I must have one. This new light has done it again! I hope that one day I can own one of these Hanko wonders.


----------



## jonwkng

Thanks for sharing your Black Glass beauty, Jon. Great photos!:thumbsup:

My ZrO EX11.2 is holding up pretty well to occasional pocket light duty. Granted it does not see much abuse where I work, it usually sits in my pocket next to an EN coated pen, another flashlight (which I carry for sentimental reasons) and usually a small tin of my (EDC) mints. So far, no visible carry marks or scuffs - As Jon has mentioned, it is very durable, unlike bare Titanium. :twothumbs It is a fingerprint magnet though. 

Sean, knowing how much you like LF2XTs... The ZrO LF2XT must be singing its siren song to you. Hope to see you with one some day. As mentioned time and again, the finish of the ZrO is truly mesmerizing and amazing... Something that cannot be fully conveyed through the photos you've seen. Yes, I do believe it is one 'simply must have light'.


----------



## easilyled

I was wondering whether ZrO is also used for Rado Watches, the glossy black ones. Does anyone know?


----------



## KuanR

Seeing these pictures now makes me REALLY want a LF2XT....I would be happy with a titanium one (I think anyone would be LOL)


----------



## Str8stroke

I love the look of the engraving. WOW! So fine! Just wish they had a more "kid friendly" version. Those lights look so bad, I don't want to scare my little girls! lol


----------



## ShineOnYouCrazyDiamond

egrep said:


> The LED is the amazing new XP-L V4, 5B4 Tint, 4000K! I can't wait for dark to try this bad boy out! It should be an amazing flood light!



Jon - you inspired me to swap a XP-L (same bin and tint) into one of my JHanko Lf2XTs last night. Holy wow floody light. On a NiMh it is as bright as a stock LF2XT on a 10440. With a 10440 in it it's close to twice as bright. Amazing tint too.


----------



## gunga

So, do you feel better about XP-L now Sean? Only for certain (floody?) applications?


----------



## jonwkng

easilyled said:


> I was wondering whether ZrO is also used for Rado Watches, the glossy black ones. Does anyone know?



Hi guys, sorry for going slightly off-topic here... But to answer Daniel's question, Zirconium Oxide is one of the materials used in some of their watches. 

That being said, I'm dreaming of the day that we can have a fully synthetic diamond flashlight. (Just dreaming out loud.)  Well... If watches like the V10K existed years ago, maybe we're not that far off? One can always dream...


----------



## ShineOnYouCrazyDiamond

gunga said:


> So, do you feel better about XP-L now Sean? Only for certain (floody?) applications?



I don't want to go to OT here, but when I used it in a JHanko (still a tribute to Jeff, so it qualifies  ) V10R I found the beam horrible. It just didn't focus at well. Even a V10R Ti+ with a XM-L had a better beam. In the LF2XT it just looks awesome. Probably the light stipple on the LF2XT reflector helps smooth things out a lot. I will say the XP-L has it's place in certain applications. I'm going to take some comparison beamshots and post them on the LF2XT Tribute thread Hiro started this weekend.


----------



## egrep

ShineOnYouCrazyDiamond said:


> Jon - your Ti LF2XT from 2-3 years ago sent me down the road of I must have one. This new light has done it again! I hope that one day I can own one of these Hanko wonders.



My mailbox was over filled and I had to remove it just now to make room. When I did so I read through some of my PM's including our conversation some time back about these. 



easilyled said:


> I was wondering whether ZrO is also used for Rado Watches, the glossy black ones. Does anyone know?



ZrO == Zirconium Oxide. This is a common concept, not unique to any maker. Rust, that hated red stuff in ferrous metals, is 'oxide'. Titanium Oxide is a key ingredient in white dyes. All metals oxidize throughout their lifetimes. I used to think that metals were inert, that was a foolish thing. Ever seen a titanium fire? Zirconium is even more reactive.

The moment metals are exposed to Oxygen they begin reacting. Machined metals previously not exposed directly to oxygen starts to oxidize immediately. You can't so easily see this in Titanium for instance, but the entire surface becomes covered 1-2nm thick very quickly on exposure to atmospheric oxygen at room temperatures. with a little coaxing this goes as deep as 25-30nm. The deeper the oxide the finer and more protective the finish, generally. 

There are ways to accelerate and influence the oxidation process using direct heat and electricity. The range of colors that can be coaxed out of Titanium Oxide are truly wonderful!

Zirconium Oxide is similar. I've got a nice piece that's several shades of color, very nice. Some folks have done some nice things with ZrO, others... not so much. BUT, Jeff Hanko's proprietary "Black Glass" oxidation process is completely unique, there's nothing at all like it out there. 



ShineOnYouCrazyDiamond said:


> Jon - you inspired me to swap a XP-L (same bin and tint) into one of my JHanko Lf2XTs last night. Holy wow floody light. On a NiMh it is as bright as a stock LF2XT on a 10440. With a 10440 in it it's close to twice as bright. Amazing tint too.



Yes indeed, I really enjoyed what I saw from this XP-L last night. The tint was delightfully... 'creamy'. The beam wonderfully even and amazingly floody. I may have to do this with one of my EX11 next.



KuanR said:


> Seeing these pictures now makes me REALLY want a LF2XT....I would be happy with a titanium one (I think anyone would be LOL)



Jeff would be happy to build you one! If you've got a donor LF2XT the hard part is done! Please write to [email protected] for details!


----------



## egrep

jonwkng said:


> Hi guys, sorry for going slightly off-topic here... But to answer Daniel's question, Zirconium Oxide is one of the materials used in some of their watches.



But not to put too fine a point on it. Zirconium Oxide is.. just Zirconium Oxide. Rado Hyperchrome is a proprietary process just as Jeff Hanko's "Black Glass" is the result of Jeff Hanko's proprietary process. 

Rado Hyperchrome is a powdered metalurgy process where Zirconium powder is directly injection molded and oxidized into it's final form. They claim this material is 'Ceramic' and it certainly is. Hanko Machine Works does not have the sophisticated laboratory equipment or scientists to come to this conclusion, so we refer to it as 'like Ceramic'. Jeff works with Solid Zirconium stock as opposed to the incredibly high tech powdered metallurgy as seen in the Rado Hyperchrome process. And Jeff's work is hand made. They're both cool, for different reasons. 

I've never seen Rado Hyperchrome in person, but I figure that it's quite similar, though a quite different.


----------



## egrep

ShineOnYouCrazyDiamond said:


> I don't want to go to OT here, but when I used it in a JHanko (still a tribute to Jeff, so it qualifies  ) V10R I found the beam horrible. It just didn't focus at well. Even a V10R Ti+ with a XM-L had a better beam. In the LF2XT it just looks awesome. Probably the light stipple on the LF2XT reflector helps smooth things out a lot. I will say the XP-L has it's place in certain applications. I'm going to take some comparison beamshots and post them on the LF2XT Tribute thread Hiro started this weekend.




Jeff first shared with me how wonderful this emitter was on the EX11.2. I'll see for myself soon.


----------



## egrep

jonwkng said:


> Thanks for sharing your Black Glass beauty, Jon. Great photos!:thumbsup:
> 
> My ZrO EX11.2 is holding up pretty well to occasional pocket light duty. Granted it does not see much abuse where I work, it usually sits in my pocket next to an EN coated pen, another flashlight (which I carry for sentimental reasons) and usually a small tin of my (EDC) mints. So far, no visible carry marks or scuffs - As Jon has mentioned, it is very durable, unlike bare Titanium. :twothumbs It is a fingerprint magnet though.
> 
> Sean, knowing how much you like LF2XTs... The ZrO LF2XT must be singing its siren song to you. Hope to see you with one some day. As mentioned time and again, the finish of the ZrO is truly mesmerizing and amazing... Something that cannot be fully conveyed through the photos you've seen. Yes, I do believe it is one 'simply must have light'.




Jon, your collection in all it's many forms and expressions is truly world class. I can't get enough of it and love your photographs. Calling Jeff's "Black Glass" ZrO 'mesmerizing' is a good choice of words, IMO. A very good choice! 

Sean, thank you for making this possible for me  It's your turn! You know you need to go for it! Black Glass! let's light this candle!


----------



## skygear

rocketship!


----------



## jonwkng

Wow, Jon! Amazing photo! Looks like your ZrO LF2XT is spouting ethereal green flames from its business end. Wicked!


----------



## ShineOnYouCrazyDiamond

egrep said:


> Sean, thank you for making this possible for me  It's your turn! You know you need to go for it! Black Glass! let's light this candle!



Now that's just plain old mean. Funds are low at the moment, is there a try before you buy program available?


----------



## egrep

ShineOnYouCrazyDiamond said:


> Now that's just plain old mean. Funds are low at the moment, is there a try before you buy program available?



I'm gonna send you mine after G-VI. You can play with it for a while.


----------



## jonwkng

Jon, we can see why Jeff has you as his marketing and sales guy. 

On another note... Any word on that Swedish 'product' that we have been discussing, Jon?


----------



## egrep

jonwkng said:


> Jon, we can see why Jeff has you as his marketing and sales guy.
> 
> On another note... Any word on that Swedish 'product' that we have been discussing, Jon?



*blush* Swedish?


----------



## easilyled

jonwkng said:


> Jon, we can see why Jeff has you as his marketing and sales guy.
> 
> On another note... Any word on that Swedish 'product' that we have been discussing, Jon?



Swedish products in GG Black Glass? Instead of Gunner Grip, it would be _*Gunnar*_ Grip. My mind is working overtime trying to guess what you may be alluding to. oo:


----------



## compasillo

A lot time without replying here Daniel and the first user I find is you. One of the best. That's a good
signal


----------



## easilyled

compasillo said:


> A lot time without replying here Daniel and the first user I find is you. One of the best. That's a good
> signal



Ramon, you shouldn't leave it so long as I miss your posts. Its thanks to this thread that you started that my attention was drawn to the amazing skills of Jeff and that I'm fortunate enough to possess a few treasures from him. As you can see, his work has evolved to impossibly amazing heights and I'll have to try to snag one from the latest generation.


----------



## compasillo

easilyled said:


> Ramon, you shouldn't leave it so long as I miss your posts. Its thanks to this thread that you started that my attention was drawn to the amazing skills of Jeff and that I'm fortunate enough to possess a few treasures from him. As you can see, his work has evolved to impossibly amazing heights and I'll have to try to snag one from the latest generation.



I thank your words as they are a compliment from a very good friend. No one could better describe the Jeff's evolution. He has become an (the) flashlight ARTIST and will evolved to another fields, not only flashlights. He is the Master of the masters, don't doubt about that. Don't want to be rough with the rest of the flashlight craftmen... If they watch the work of Jeff no need any other info.
Always' a pleasure exchanging POV with you.


----------



## egrep

It was from a kind offer by Ramon that I obtained my first JHAnko torch. A D10 with 9 ice blue vials around the shoulder and 1 in the piston. A lovely light. Thank you Ramon.

Ramon also said 'Jeff will be back, better than ever!' and of course, he was right.

I don't get here much, just this thread really. But it's good to see you sir.


----------



## compasillo

Thank you very much Jon. I really appreciate your friendship.


----------



## ShineOnYouCrazyDiamond

I wish I could say that this is my new LF2XT from Jeff, but it is not. Arturo gave me the okay to post this awesome new style Ti LF2XT on his behalf. I am definitely jealous - this is truly an amazing work of art.


----------



## easilyled

Very nice pictures Sean ..... and beautiful light. What material is the light made of?

Its impossible to come up with the correct vocabulary to describe Jeff's machining skills. His creations are escalating into ever greater surreal heights with each advancing picture chronicling this.


----------



## egrep

easilyled said:


> Very nice pictures Sean ..... and beautiful light. What material is the light made of?
> 
> Its impossible to come up with the correct vocabulary to describe Jeff's machining skills. His creations are escalating into ever greater surreal heights with each advancing picture chronicling this.



The light is stonewashed Titanium as is the one of a kind clip. The clip is similar to those in Jeff's Black Ruby LF2XT but in SW Ti of course. Thanks to Arturo for his patience with the build and I'm very pleased to see such wonderful pictures!

Jeff's work is truly amazing as is the good taste and support of his fans!


----------



## ven

Absolutely stunning,beautiful work,now i really have something to aspire to:thumbsup: no doubt i will be aspiring for a while though :laughing: ..................all awesome works of art come to those who wait ..............................eventually 

Staggering pics sean,truly taken back...............


----------



## Hiro Protagonist

Art, congrats on getting your custom Ti LF2XT!


----------



## YummyBacon!

I need to learn how post pics here … And my poor camera actually died when I was taking these photos.
Good thing not before. Anyway, this is the perfect time to publicly thank Hiro & Sean for assists in getting
this project started. :thumbsup:

Regarding this light, Jon showed me photos of Jeff's Ruby LF2XT before he posted photos and that did the 
trick. I asked Jon for a similar build but with trits (all green) and in Jeff's Stonewash Ti. I really wanted that GG
detail & machined clip in my light & Jeff was kind enough to make it happen. A lot of extra work went into this
one but I think Jeff outdid himself… once again.

Hiro, I've provided a link to a quick shot of the tail by request.

http://s1075.photobucket.com/user/YumYumbacon/media/DSCF2313.jpg.html?sort=3&o=8








ShineOnYouCrazyDiamond said:


> I wish I could say that this is my new LF2XT from Jeff, but it is not. Arturo gave me the okay to post this awesome new style Ti LF2XT on his behalf. I am definitely jealous - this is truly an amazing work of art.


----------



## ShineOnYouCrazyDiamond

Well you still did a great job capturing these pictures. I love the polished rings around the bezel.

How does the machined clip feel? It looks awesome - I may actually like the way it looks more in the SW Ti than the ZiO.

Can you guys hear that sound? It's the sound of my PP account getting ready to empty itself - LOL! It may be a good things donor LF2XTs are hard to come by these days as I would likely be a poor man otherwise.


----------



## YummyBacon!

I also prefer Natural Ti over black… but not by much! The clip & entire light feel smooth with none
of the typical "grabby" feel you get from machined Ti. I also requested lower profile/rounded clip
screws than normal. The clip itself clamps well but I'm carrying this in a custom leather pouch
until I find something better.


----------



## jonwkng

Congratulations on the beautiful SW Ti LF2XT, Arturo! 

Amazing work from Mr Hanko!


----------



## dlmorgan999

ShineOnYouCrazyDiamond said:


> It looks awesome - I may actually like the way it looks more in the SW Ti than the ZiO.


I also very much like the look of the stonewashed titanium. Nicely done Jeff, and congratulations to you Arturo!


----------



## eala

Went out to the garden tonight to pick tomatoes and bam! look what I found! It is a JHanko with copper programmable light engine from JHanko and SOYCD running 3x XPG2 5000K LEDs and a sweet optic.







I have to head out to the garden more often.

I must have the only Hanko in the world without trits (by choice I might add).

Now I just need to figure out how to program this thing and buy new pants as this light is heavy thanks to the copper.

Thanks Sean and Jeff!

eala


----------



## easilyled

@eala, is that a jhanko'd Mac Tri-EDC with SOYCD Cu L.E? Very nice!


----------



## RUSH FAN

Hmmm.......I have to take up tomato gardening as a hobby. .....



eala said:


> Went out to the garden tonight to pick tomatoes and bam! look what I found! It is a JHanko with copper programmable light engine from JHanko and SOYCD running 3x XPG2 5000K LEDs and a sweet optic.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I have to head out to the garden more often.
> 
> I must have the only Hanko in the world without trits (by choice I might add).
> 
> Now I just need to figure out how to program this thing and buy new pants as this light is heavy thanks to the copper.
> 
> Thanks Sean and Jeff!
> 
> eala


----------



## eala

easilyled said:


> @eala, is that a jhanko'd Mac Tri-EDC with SOYCD Cu L.E? Very nice!



Yes, yes it is. Sapphire window. Standard McG clip. Host and LE completely machined by Jeff. Engine by SOYCD.

The machining work is nothing short of superb. Threading is smoother than I have ever felt in titanium.

eala


----------



## NicC4ge

Where does one order a Jeff Hanko light ?


----------



## dlmorgan999

Check the "About Me" tab on Jeff's profile page for contact info.


----------



## riverstoneflyfishing

ShineOnYouCrazyDiamond said:


> I wish I could say that this is my new LF2XT from Jeff, but it is not. Arturo gave me the okay to post this awesome new style Ti LF2XT on his behalf. I am definitely jealous - this is truly an amazing work of art.


What light is this and where can I buy one!!!

Buck


----------



## easilyled

riverstoneflyfishing said:


> What light is this and where can I buy one!!!
> 
> Buck



You've actually quoted what the light is already in your post, awesome new style Ti LF2XT , made by Jeff Hanko - the guy who this Thread is a tribute to. There are details for where you can buy it from in the post directly above yours.


----------



## jonwkng

Well, it is great to see all this interest in Mr Hanko's work. The person to begin touch with is Jon (*egrep*). You can find the contact email at a previous post here:-
http://www.candlepowerforums.com/vb...ibute-thread&p=4432006&viewfull=1#post4432006

Speaking of contacting Jon, he is a great guy to deal with...
My next light is just an example of how resourceful he has been.
My set of EX11.2 lights was planned from the start to be a set of 5, somehow I thought out loud to Jon... "What if Jeff made a flashlight out of [!!!!!]?"

Next thing you know, he's hunted down an elusive round of [!!!!!!] and Jeff will be starting work on it soon.  All the while, Jon has been hard at work trying to secure a round of [?????] for the past few months. [!!!!!] & [?????] will be revealed in due time. 

If you've been holding out for Mr Hanko to craft your dream flashlight... Hesitate no further, I say! :devil:





ZrO EX11.2 GG


----------



## Str8stroke

jonwkng, YOU ARE KILLING ME!!!!!!!!!!!! :mecry::mecry::hairpull::mecry::mecry:

That light is just plain awesome looking! I am guessing its made from a Meteorite! lol My next light: Hanko Meteorite EX11.3vn


----------



## jonwkng

Str8stroke said:


> I am guessing its made from a Meteorite! lol My next light: Hanko Meteorite EX11.3vn



Well, I'm sure if you can source a large enough round stock of Meteorite... Nah, Fe-Ni meteorites are too friable. Can't be machined.
Oh wait... You were kidding. 

It is not too difficult to imagine what materials are left... After all, I already have 4 EX11.2 GG lights... And in terms of exotic, non-precious metal round stock, there aren't that many choice left. Both the materials need pretty skilled hands to work (I think I've pretty much spelled them out). Have fun guessing and imagining! 





Timascus EX11.2 GG


----------



## Obijuan Kenobe

Something that has been done before like Tungsten? I have always wanted something stupid dense to carry around.

Personally, I think the Timascus lights are the prettiest...but the I still prefer the amazing qualities and durability of the hard Ti alloy.

obi


----------



## jonwkng

Both materials have been used before. Both are "processed" in a certain way. Both have been seen on CPF .
Both have been used by knife makers.
Jeff has worked fairly extensively with one of them, although different suppliers may impart their own signature look. Jon is still hunting for [?????], so I can't say much about that and it is not even WIP yet.

Ah, but the [!!!!!] is something that both Jon and I agree will be beautiful. Kudos to Jon for connecting the dots during USN G-VI and working with another amazing craftsman by the name Mike (Full name will be revealed in due time). 





Ti EX11.2 GG


----------



## easilyled

Mokume Gane and Diamond Coated Ti?


----------



## Obijuan Kenobe

If it's not something new under the sun...then why be so coy?

I love the design/idea of the 3d tail. That was a home run and will be copied, imitated, and redone forever. Awesome.

obi


----------



## jonwkng

easilyled said:


> Mokume Gane



That's right, Daniel! Am waiting eagerly for it. 
The other light is still in discussion, so it is still yet to be confirmed.


----------



## H-nu

I believe that Jonathan is still feeling the euphoria of owning and handling those amazing lights from Jeff. 

As far as Obijuan's comments, I respect your opinion and you are certainly entitled to them but the custom shells that Jeff produces are much more than simply shells (unless you are specifically referring to the EX11 series lights). I get the impression that you believe that anyone can produce these shells or perform the complex machining associated with customizing stock lights.

There are custom one of a kind lights in Jeff's extensive and impressive body of work and even the LF series of lights have significant engineering improvements to them.


----------



## ShineOnYouCrazyDiamond

Obi - I respect your opinion as well and you are entitled to feel however you want about the work that Jeff does. You are also free to express that opinion wherever you want. I do feel it is in poor taste to do so in this particular thread.


----------



## easilyled

jonwkng said:


> That's right, Daniel! Am waiting eagerly for it.
> The other light is still in discussion, so it is still yet to be confirmed.



That's awesome Jon. You will have a mind-bogglingly awesome collection of the very best JHanko lights. Jeff's artistry and technical skills are astounding. 

I'll certainly be very curious to know what the other material is.


----------



## YummyBacon!

The Timascus one is amazing! Thanks for posting these close-ups.



jonwkng said:


> Well, I'm sure if you can source a large enough round stock of Meteorite... Nah, Fe-Ni meteorites are too friable. Can't be machined.
> Oh wait... You were kidding.
> 
> It is not too difficult to imagine what materials are left... After all, I already have 4 EX11.2 GG lights... And in terms of exotic, non-precious metal round stock, there aren't that many choice left. Both the materials need pretty skilled hands to work (I think I've pretty much spelled them out). Have fun guessing and imagining!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Timascus EX11.2 GG


----------



## Str8stroke

Yes that Timascus has to be one of my "new" favorites. Next year I plan on finally selling my first born, and getting a JHanko. That or figure out where Jonwkng lives! LOL I know some of you folks have some insane collections too. So if everyone sent me a left over or spare Hanko part, I could probably have me a killer light. And it would be the first and only Budget Hanko.


----------



## Civci

Hi may I know how do I go about ordering a Jeff Hanko flashlight?


----------



## jonwkng

Civci said:


> Hi may I know how do I go about ordering a Jeff Hanko flashlight?



Hi *Civci* :welcome:
Contact Jon (*egrep*)... See this post here:-
http://www.candlepowerforums.com/vb/showthread.php?300675-Jeff-Hanko-Tribute-thread&p=4432006&viewfull=1#post4432006


----------



## ShineOnYouCrazyDiamond

I was feeling creative this weekend and I wanted to share the fruits of my labor. Also, I hadn't had a chance to take pictures of this light since I had sent it back to Jeff for some upgrades.

The first upgrade was that I had Jeff replace the 6-trit 3D tail which had alternating orange/green trits with a 10-trit 3D tail with alternation orange/blue trits. I love the new look.

The second change was one that I had been contemplating for a while but hadn't found the courage to do. This was Stone Washing the light and clip. My big concern going into it was the 10 trits set around the outside of the battery tube and how they would handle the rock roller and getting pummeled. Well I was very surprised (and pleased) with the result. I use a fine ceramic media to stonewash the lights as part of my process and the media actually seemed to polish up the Norland settings rather than dull or nick them.

After stonewashing the light and clip and re-assembling I decided to perform a flame annodize to the clip to give it a cool pattern which varies from yellowy/oranges to purples and blues. I thought of doing a fade from one end to the other, but then changed my mind and went with a bit of a splotchy pattern.

I hope you enjoy the pictures. I was a little disappointed overall with how they came out as I couldn't find my dSLR and had to use my point n shot which just wasn't doing a great job getting the macro focus points and the white balance quite the way I wanted them.


----------



## Hiro Protagonist

The stonewash and flame anodizing of the ti clip turned out great!


----------



## Light11

Awesome work,I like the new look.
you are a talented individual Sean!


----------



## jonwkng

Awesome, Sean! It is pretty difficult to control the results of flame anodizing and that orange/blue splotchy pattern goes really well with the tail trit colors. :thumbsup:


----------



## easilyled

Amazing how well the flame-andodized clip matches the trits. Another great modification and upgrade to an already fantastic light Sean.


----------



## RUSH FAN

Looks like a 'lightsaber' Sean. Job well done!


----------



## easilyled

I used the proceeds from a recent sale to fund a new arrival:-


----------



## jonwkng

Congratulations, Daniel! Nice addition!  The patina on the light adds a lot of character to it. :thumbsup:


----------



## easilyled

jonwkng said:


> Congratulations, Daniel! Nice addition!  The patina on the light adds a lot of character to it. :thumbsup:



Thanks Jon. You have a similar one I believe, so you know how nice it is.  I think the Gunner Grip complements the copper really well and reminds me of the traditional hammered copper domestic utensils that used to be fashionable.


----------



## jonwkng

Yup, here's mine. It is just amazing how you keep your copper so shiny.  I'm too lazy to keep it super shiny, so I don't even try. With the humidity where I'm at, the light develops a patina really quickly anyway.


----------



## easilyled

jonwkng said:


> Yup, here's mine. It is just amazing how you keep your copper so shiny.  I'm too lazy to keep it super shiny, so I don't even try. With the humidity where I'm at, the light develops a patina really quickly anyway.



Its very nice indeed. I have a weakness for shiny copper so I polished mine up a bit as soon as I received it today. It had much more patina on it when it arrived. I certainly can appreciate it with a patina too so I probably won't bother to polish it very regularly from now on.

Your clip seems to have some sort of stain on it?


----------



## KDM

Man you guys are killing me with these lights! Amazing! Jon the patina on the copper looks great, all of you guys pictures do.


----------



## jonwkng

easilyled said:


> Your clip seems to have some sort of stain on it?



Took me a while to realise what you're referring to.  No, not a stain. Those clips are flawless. In fact, the clip is so reflective, the black and yellow 'stain' you're seeing is actually my yellow K30 camera and macro lens positioned above it.


----------



## easilyled

jonwkng said:


> Took me a while to realise what you're referring to.  No, not a stain. Those clips are flawless. In fact, the clip is so reflective, the black and yellow 'stain' you're seeing is actually my yellow K30 camera and macro lens positioned above it.



That explains it then. LOL! The clips are too reflective for their own good sometimes.


----------



## YummyBacon!

Love that Cu one, Daniel. The LF2XT is not bad either. 



easilyled said:


> I used the proceeds from a recent sale to fund a new arrival:-


----------



## easilyled

YummyBacon! said:


> Love that Cu one, Daniel. The LF2XT is not bad either.



Thanks Arturo, I love the copper one too although I'm already missing the LF2XT's brother.


----------



## ShineOnYouCrazyDiamond

easilyled said:


> Thanks Arturo, I love the copper one too although I'm already missing the LF2XT's brother.



See Daniel - I knew you would have seller's remorse. You better fill its place with something tiny in a gunner grip to make sure you don't start twitching.


----------



## easilyled

ShineOnYouCrazyDiamond said:


> See Daniel - I knew you would have seller's remorse. You better fill its place with something tiny in a gunner grip to make sure you don't start twitching.



You're quite right Sean. That would be a very nice goal to achieve.


----------



## dlmorgan999

easilyled said:


> I used the proceeds from a recent sale to fund a new arrival:-


Very nice Daniel.


----------



## easilyled

dlmorgan999 said:


> Very nice Daniel.



Thanks Dave. You and I both have a strong attraction to shiny copper.


----------



## YummyBacon!

This wonderful LF2XT just arrived here less than an hour ago. When I saw Daniel's post on this light
I was not in the market for another JH custom but as I told Daniel, this very same light caught my eye
in an older photo posted and was a deciding factor in my decision to go ahead and order one for myself
so I knew I'd regret passing it up. The light in question is the one with blue & red vials and I think it makes
an interesting contrast to mine as the clip, flutes and finish are different. I'd like to thank Daniel for a painless
deal & the fast and careful shipping. Please excuse the sub-par photos taken with a small sensor P/S camera
and no tripod to boot!


----------



## ShineOnYouCrazyDiamond

Congratulations on a great looking pair of lights.


----------



## easilyled

Those are great photos, Arturo, and beautiful lights. Thank you too for your part in a very pleasant transaction - and also for providing a great home for the gem that Sean and I both had the pleasure of enjoying for a while.

Your GG LF2XT is particularly exquisite.


----------



## H-nu

That stone washed titanium light is amazing. Simply amazing. Sean's work is also quite impressive. Wonder when we can start sending lights to Sean for touch ups!


----------



## Hiro Protagonist

Sean, the ti LF2XT turned out great! Art, congrats on another great LF2XT! 

Daniel and Jon, your collections are among the finest here. :bow:


----------



## Hiro Protagonist

Some modest additions


----------



## easilyled

Hiro Protagonist said:


> Sean, the ti LF2XT turned out great! Art, congrats on another great LF2XT!
> 
> Daniel and Jon, your collections are among the finest here. :bow:



Thanks for the nice words Hiro. Jon's is far ahead of mine, but I'm lucky enough to have secured a few treasures for myself. Your LF2XT must definitely be amongst the finest and most extensive around.


----------



## CRKDMike

Ok this thread was a bitter sweet experience. Bitter because I know I'll never get to touch some of the more rare works, but sweet because I got to see them. Furthermore, I am very lucky to be able to snag one from Daniels collection. I hope to complete that transaction tomorrow.
Nice pics guys. I killed about two hours, off and on, hunched over my iPhone drooling over some of those lights....


----------



## KDM

Hiro Protagonist said:


> Some modest additions



These look great! I've tried to purchase these clips with the same idea in mind.


----------



## jonwkng

*Spoilers* 





Photo courtesy of Jon Gefaell


----------



## KuanR

Nice, Mokume Gane ?


----------



## gunga

Hiro Protagonist said:


> Some modest additions



How did you purchase the clips and bolts? I was trying to get those but have been unable to purchase them.


----------



## H-nu

C'mon Gunga, that's_ Hiro_ we are talking about. He can get anything he wants..


----------



## jonwkng

KuanR said:


> Nice, Mokume Gane ?



Yes, Ryan. Mokume Gane from custom knife maker and Mokume Gane expert Mike Sakmar. Will post more photos once the light is ready. 

It is quite interesting, that like Damascus... The final look of the material will be remarkably different after machining and etching. I'll be going for a deep etch, so the results should be interesting.


----------



## KuanR

I just received this light in the mail last night and I am ecstatic about it! The quality of his work is not hype, it's real. The gunner grip needs to be felt to understand how awesome it is. I find myself running my fingers over it all the time. The stone wash finish is truly beautiful (my light was in the tumbler for SIX days!). My light is a twin to Arturo's light and the clip? It's crazy to look at it knowing that it's a machined piece and not bent into shape. 

I have had experience with Jeff's work on my 007 Turbo Head, but the LF2XT takes it to a whole new level.

I'll let my crappy pictures do the talking


----------



## YummyBacon!

Except for the trits, thats a twin to mine. I agree about the way the GG feels in hand, very comfortable indeed. Congrats!


----------



## jonwkng

My sincerest appreciation to Jeff Hanko, Mike Sakmar, Jon Gefaell, Duane Weikum (Not in any order of awesomeness).

Thank you for bringing a 'What if Mr Hanko made a Mokume Gane light?' thought into reality. Stunning!


----------



## YummyBacon!

That is one beautiful light-congrats!



jonwkng said:


> My sincerest appreciation to Jeff Hanko, Mike Sakmar, Jon Gefaell, Duane Weikum (Not in any order of awesomeness).
> 
> Thank you for bringing a 'What if Mr Hanko made a Mokume Gane light?' thought into reality. Stunning!


----------



## dlmorgan999

jonwkng said:


> My sincerest appreciation to Jeff Hanko, Mike Sakmar, Jon Gefaell, Duane Weikum (Not in any order of awesomeness).
> 
> Thank you for bringing a 'What if Mr Hanko made a Mokume Gane light?' thought into reality. Stunning!


Wow!! Very nice looking!


----------



## easilyled

Wow! Absolutely sensational light Jon.

What an amazing JHanko collection you have and I believe its not quite complete yet. :bow::bow::bow:


----------



## jonwkng

YummyBacon! said:


> That is one beautiful light-congrats!





dlmorgan999 said:


> Wow!! Very nice looking!





easilyled said:


> Wow! Absolutely sensational light Jon.
> What an amazing JHanko collection you have and I believe its not quite complete yet. :bow::bow::bow:



Thanks guys!

Well, Daniel... I have a bad habit of sharing my thoughts aloud with Jon. 

He whispers into Mr Hanko's ear, and if the planetary alignments are right... A new light is created. 
(But I jest, Jon actually has to do a lot of behind the scenes work to make the necessary contacts and secure the necessary materials and talent to just get the substrate that Mr Hanko works with.)

Currently, I have 2 "thinking aloud" projects that are still not material yet. Maybe they will become a reality in the future.


----------



## Hiro Protagonist

Simply beautiful work! Jeff continues to elevate his skills as an artist with metals. :bow:


----------



## KuanR

Beautiful light Jon. The Mokume Gane really looks great especially with the matte looking finish


----------



## KDM

Jonwkng, WOW! What a collection of lights you have. OK we've seen most of your lights now which country do you own? Seriously you have a small fortune invested, very nice keep them coming.


----------



## jonwkng

Hey Jon! It is nice to come back from work to this... 

Apologies first to the bandwidth challenged... For I am at a loss for words... Can't find the adjectives of the right magnitude to describe the beauty of this lights... So I'll let the pictures do the talking. 

Jeff Hanko Mokume Gane EX11.2 GG





The Mokume Gane is actually both matte and shiny at the same time. The tri-colour twist is amazing!!!





The deep etching that I requested for, and expertly done by Mr Hanko, adds an amazing depth and texture...





The same masterfully machined Gunner's Grip can be found on this light. Disrupts yet complements the twist of the Mokume Gane.





Thank you for viewing!


----------



## easilyled

That's a lovely finish to that Mokume Gane Jon. It makes the light look like its been carved out of marble. It reminds me a little of my Damascus version which also has a very textured feel with the two layers being very distinctive due to the deep etch.


----------



## KuanR

Nice photos, Jon! In terms of finish, this might be my favorite one I have seen so far. Congrats on another fine piece added to your amazing collection


----------



## jake royston

been staring at pictures of these lights all day, and ive got a LF2XT in aluminum coming in the mail.... How do i get in contact with Jhanko? I would like to see if he could make a shell for it, and how much it would cost.
Thanks guys, and the lights pictured here are amazing!


----------



## Str8stroke

Wow Jon, that by far is my favorite one! Wow, super super nice.


----------



## egrep

jake royston said:


> been staring at pictures of these lights all day, and ive got a LF2XT in aluminum coming in the mail.... How do i get in contact with Jhanko? I would like to see if he could make a shell for it, and how much it would cost.
> Thanks guys, and the lights pictured here are amazing!



Jake, please write us at [email protected], Jeff would love to build you a new LF2XT!


----------



## gonefishing

Got one these little guys. Very happy so far! Talking with Egrep for another[emoji16]


----------



## jonwkng

gonefishing said:


> Got one these little guys. Very happy so far! Talking with Egrep for another[emoji16]



Congratulations, *gonefishing*! Well, as they say... One thing leads to another, and another...
They were probably referring to Jeff Hanko flashlights. 

Oh, and extra GeekPoints for sneaking in Tie Fighter and Bomber schematics into your photo!


----------



## gonefishing

jonwkng said:


> Congratulations, *gonefishing*! Well, as they say... One thing leads to another, and another...
> They were probably referring to Jeff Hanko flashlights.
> 
> Oh, and extra GeekPoints for sneaking in Tie Fighter and Bomber schematics into your photo!



Thank you! Down the rabbit hole I go![emoji16]


----------



## xuttprosasd




----------



## Nicrod

I would like to finally contribute to this Wonderful thread. 

I have something, that I think is worthy of being shown here. 



Mac's custom Titanium Tri EDC 
Machine work by Jeff Hanko-15 Trit slots, 10 teardrops, 2 chamfers, bored tail
Steve Ku E switch with 3 green Trits 
SOYCD COPPER LE Nichia 219 B's frosted optic green Trits


----------



## YummyBacon!

That is a real beauty-congrats!


----------



## lefteye219

My God.. These lights are awesome!! I hope to pick my one soon[emoji13]


----------



## lefteye219




----------



## KDM

Freakin awesome!!!


----------



## YummyBacon!

Congrats-I notice your milled clip is unlike the very few others out there (like mine) Yours is not as slim
and has a more pronounced taper and also seems to fit the older, wider holes. Gorgeous piece of Hanko artwork!




KDM said:


> Freakin awesome!!!


----------



## Str8stroke

lefteye219: Super super nice! Looks like a Stealth Fighter! Really neat. Plus, that clip trit is sweeeet! Thanks for the pics! 

:kewlpics:


----------



## KuanR

YummyBacon! said:


> Congrats-I notice your milled clip is unlike the very few others out there (like mine) Yours is not as slim
> and has a more pronounced taper and also seems to fit the older, wider holes. Gorgeous piece of Hanko artwork!



Very nice light, I think it's the only LF2XT I have seen that has 12 trits around the battery tube.
I also noticed the clip is a little different than mine. Personal preference but I like the slimmer clip with the holes closer to each other


----------



## Nicrod

WOW Lefteye!! That is a serious light! You must be very proud to be its Guardian :bow:


----------



## bubble

Happy Birthday mister Hanko...


----------



## lefteye219

Thanks for the Kind words @KDM, @KuanR @Nicrod, @YummyBacon, @Str8stroke. The Black Glass ZrO finish is absolutely fantastic and looks damn beautiful. I will like to say it as black gold as it shines and has a good feel to it. 

Many thanks to Jeff and Egrep for making this light. Its truly a work of art and I am very happy to have it!!!

and Happy birthday Jeff


----------



## jmoyat

Here is MY grail and new favorite: Hanko V10R with 30 trits! (trit colors will remain a mystery until I post a night shot! I have yet to work on those skills..)
It all started when I posted a WTB thread for a modded V10R, and had a real hard time to find one that had the features I was looking for. Shine on You Crazy Diamond almost sold me one of his but instead, I had him and Jeff Hanko make me one! Hiro (Protagonist) answered my WTB saying he had a V10R ready to be modded. He sold it to me along with an unused SOYCD 6-trit switch. Perfect! 

I started talking to Jon (Egrep) who took care of the planning for Jeff. I sent the light to Jeff who did his miracle work on it: crenelated bezel, gunner grip, bored the tube for 18mm batteries, installed his clip and drilled the fin for 24 trits! 
I sent the light to Shine on you Crazy Diamond after that and Sean did the trit install including a beautiful job installing 6 trits and his own switch. Sean also swapped the XPG-2 for a more neutral Nichia 219B. He lowered the low to fit my needs (I love a very low low for when I wake up at night, it does not disturb the family sleeping around me..) and re-lubed the control ring with some 1500 Helical grease that gives it a real nice feel with some nice smooth resistance. I am currently running it with a AW 16350 IMR and the light that comes out is impressive! Not to mention what I find is a perfect tint.
The result is beyond what I had imagined. It took three months total and a lot of work and cooperation to make this project possible, Jeff Hanko's work is absolutely marvelous, one has to see and feel his gunner grip work to believe! The whole process of making this light and interacting with highly talented and knowledgeable CPFers was truly enjoyable and a great learning experience. Thumbs up and cheers to all the contributors!


----------



## Str8stroke

Thats a Number 1 Stunna there!!!


----------



## KDM

Beautiful light Jmayot!


----------



## Hiro Protagonist

That's a stunning ZiO LF2XT lefteye! 

Thanks for posting photos of your completed custom GG V10R Ti 219B Jmayot! I really like your selection of mods!


----------



## easilyled

I love that GG V10R with all the trits Jmayot. Congratulations!


----------



## dlmorgan999

Beautiful light! I also really like the gunner grip.


----------



## YummyBacon!

Agreed!


Str8stroke said:


> Thats a Number 1 Stunna there!!!


----------



## egrep

Now available from Jeff Hanko at EDC Knives A beautiful and practical triple LED flashlight! Stonewashed Titanium, Steel Flame Pocket Clips! A nice thing about this Hanko Machine Works light is that the cost of entry is lower since it doesn't have glowy bits when you buy it. You can add self luminous devices later if you like as a 'pro shop' upgrade! It's built like a tank to last generations and the twisted design looks -and- feels great!

*Key features of the HMW Twisted Trident;*




Made of grade 5 titanium with stonewash finish. 
 OAL is 3.48" (88.4mm). Diameter is .995" (25.3mm). 
 Neutral tint (5000K) Cree XP-G2 LED's with the brightest available S3 bin. 
 Uses 18350 cell. Does not use CR123. Drives light engine @ 10 Watts 
Narrow spot frosted optic. 
Uses 18350 cell. Does not use CR123. 
3 amp driver with Guppydrv firmware. 22 user selectable groups. Something for everyone with no complicated programming required. _All lights are shipped with user group 11 loaded._ 
Solid C110 copper heat sink for the greatest thermal mass. 
The entire LED/Noctigon copper PCB/copper heat sink assembly is all reflow soldered at the same time using silver solder. No thermal adhesives or compounds of any kind used anywhere. *The result is unmatched thermal transfer and reliability for reliable, long life.* 


It's noteworthy that the Twisted Trident does not come with any luminous devices.  This was intended to both lower the price of a Jeff Hanko Custom flashlight as well as satisfy those who have no desire for luminous devices. If you compare the cost of a HMW EX11.2 with 20 vials to a Twisted Trident with 20 vials added, they're the same price! And of course everyone can choose their own colors, quantities, sizes and patterns! This allows you to personalize and customize your light!

The Trident provides a platform for additional modification to customize the light uniquely while reducing the initial cost of ownership. Inlays, engraving and complex patterns of luminous devices are some ways to make your T3 one of a kind. 

For a small surcharge Jeff will do custom designs for slotting, within some bounds of simplicity. For more cost, Jeff will explore more complex designs with you. You could use multiple sized elements to achieve different patterns. |-| /\/\ and such patterns are simple for instance. Lettering patterns are even possible with the right sized elements, but are in the complex range of course. 

Please click for more information!





​


----------



## eraursls1984

egrep said:


> Now available from Jeff Hanko at EDC Knives! A beautiful and practical triple LED flashlight! Stonewashed Titanium, Steel Flame Pocket Clips! A nice thing about this Hanko Machine Works light is that the cost of entry is lower since it doesn't have glowy bits when you buy it. You can add self luminous devices later if you like as a 'pro shop' upgrade! It's built like a tank to last generations and the twisted design looks -and- feels great! ​


​Now we're talking. I'm not a big fan of the trits. I hope these become a regularly stocked item.


----------



## KDM

These new lights look awesome!!!


----------



## Hiro Protagonist

Wow, another fantastic offering from Jeff!
:bow:

Can glowy bits be installed on the ti shot glasses?


----------



## egrep

Hiro Protagonist said:


> Wow, another fantastic offering from Jeff!
> :bow:
> 
> Can glowy bits be installed on the ti shot glasses?



Absolutely can Hiro! I've got one in the bottom of my Dragonscale SG!

Here's a new shot of the Twisted Trident from Duane with Steel Flame 3D Darkness clips and glowy bits! It also shows the triple LED configuration.


----------



## Ladd

egrep, can you give me the dimensions of the Twist light? Thanks!


----------



## Eric242

Now I know why the darkness clip was not in stock anymore when I just wanted to order one....


----------



## egrep

OAL is 3.48" (88.4mm). Diameter is .995" (25.3mm). Thanks!


----------



## gonefishing

Got mine today. 
Programming is simple and the copper LE adds some nice weight.


----------



## Str8stroke

Looks nice. Nice placement of the M logo too. Oh and I like that tattoo on your thumb! 






:huh2::huh2:


----------



## gonefishing

I wasn't a huge fan of the stonewashed finish so I polished it[emoji16]


----------



## Str8stroke

Looks great! How long did that take?


----------



## gonefishing

Str8stroke said:


> Looks great! How long did that take?



Not long at all. Maybe 10 min total. Started with 400grit and wrapped the sandpaper around each section separately and twisted, like it was tightening the head. The. I did each section that way, making sure the twist in the same direction. Then went to 800, grit, then 1000,2000 and then finished with 12,000 grit and some flitz metal polish. Very simple actually


----------



## gunga

Looks awesome!


----------



## easilyled

gonefishing said:


> Not long at all. Maybe 10 min total. Started with 400grit and wrapped the sandpaper around each section separately and twisted, like it was tightening the head. The. I did each section that way, making sure the twist in the same direction. Then went to 800, grit, then 1000,2000 and then finished with 12,000 grit and some flitz metal polish. Very simple actually



I would have expected that it would have been more difficult to remove the stonewash finish from the recesses in the flutes.


----------



## Str8stroke

easilyled, I agree. I would like to do the polish and leave the recesses dark. That would make them stand out. Gosh, so many options on this light to think about. Makes me want to sell some of my other lights and get another one of these. 

GF: It really gives it a unique look. 

I was thinking a little after I saw yours and others pictures, it may look cool if you were to do a McGizmo style etching to the clip. I think Don does it with a diamond tip dremel bit. I got a tip to practice with. If it works and once I get it down, I may try it on one of my clips. I will probably mess it up, so I may better order a spare clip or clips. lol 

Thanks for posting & sharing your custom work.


----------



## easilyled

Str8stroke said:


> ...... I was thinking a little after I saw yours and others pictures, it may look cool if you were to do a McGizmo style etching to the clip. I think Don does it with a diamond tip dremel bit. I got a tip to practice with. If it works and once I get it down, I may try it on one of my clips. I will probably mess it up, so I may better order a spare clip or clips. lol ....



I'm also wondering whether the standard SF clips that the Trident comes with (with the stamped radioactive symbol) could be flamed for some interesting patterning, like in the more "exclusive" SF flashlight clips that come with the 3D badges.

I'm too cowardly to try this on mine though!


----------



## Str8stroke

You coward! lol!! I am with you on that one!! 

One idea I thought about was to ask them if they could stamp the radioactive logo all over the clip. That may look really neat. I have a small torch to flame it, but I too am not brave enough yet. I guess I have to wait a while and let the new wear off, and let the used wear on!


----------



## easilyled

Str8stroke said:


> You coward! lol!! I am with you on that one!!
> 
> *One idea I thought about was to ask them if they could stamp the radioactive logo all over the clip.* That may look really neat. I have a small torch to flame it, but I too am not brave enough yet. I guess I have to wait a while and let the new wear off, and let the used wear on!



That's quite an ingenious idea.


----------



## gonefishing

easilyled said:


> I would have expected that it would have been more difficult to remove the stonewash finish from the recesses in the flutes.



I didn't polish the grooves. And I don't believe they are stonewashed, it's the machining marks that make it look darker. The machine marks are pretty deep and would take some time to remove.


----------



## tobrien

what do the innards of the Trident look like? does it use a McClicky?


----------



## gunga

Looks like a Mac. Yes it does.


----------



## Ladd

The Trident even Legos to a Mac. 

I asked EDC if they could provide one without the stonewashing.

There was no easy way. 

I'm going to try GF's method (above.) It looks great!


----------



## Ladd

tobrien said:


> what do the innards of the Trident look like? does it use a McClicky?



Here: (post #68 and #83)

http://www.candlepowerforums.com/vb...ff-Hanko-Ti-Twisted-Trident-Stonewashed/page3


----------



## tobrien

gunga said:


> Looks like a Mac. Yes it does.





Ladd said:


> Here: (post #68 and #83)
> 
> http://www.candlepowerforums.com/vb...ff-Hanko-Ti-Twisted-Trident-Stonewashed/page3



thank you both VERY much!


----------



## jonwkng

My Jeff Hanko '67' Timascus Twisted Trident 






Photo courtesy of Mr Jeff Hanko


----------



## 59ride

holy crap


----------



## KuanR

Wow that is insane. What color trits did you go with for the Timascus?


----------



## Str8stroke

I normally never quote a picture because it clutters the tread, but this light is a exception! It should have its own forum! _Timascus Twisted Power Forum_! TTPF.com! 

HOLY COW! I don't know if this makes my day, or makes me mad because it isn't mine! LOL 
Once again, I bow to the Jonwkng greatness! :bow::bow::bow::bow:



jonwkng said:


> My Jeff Hanko '67' Timascus Twisted Trident
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Photo courtesy of Mr Jeff Hanko


----------



## KDM

Wow! That is one sick light. :bow: to the master.


----------



## jonwkng

59ride said:


> holy crap



Yeah... That was what I said when I was invited to buy that light. Well, as you can see, it didn't take any hesitation for me to tell Jeff to kindly 'Please take my money!' 



KuanR said:


> Wow that is insane. What color trits did you go with for the Timascus?



I posted this teaser in the Titanium Twisted Trident thread (Oh well, Timascus is special Titanium, eh? ) 
Unlike my previous lights, the 67 is not a commissioned piece, but rather a 'special' that was completed together with 2 others. See my comment above.
The two others are Jeff's personal Zirconium Twisted Trident and Jon's Copper Twisted Trident.
Green trits came standard. 65 on the light. Plus 2 in the Steel Flame skull.
Wait... here's the picture I teased on the TTT thread.





Again, photo courtesy of Mr Jeff Hanko



Str8stroke said:


> Once again, I bow to the Jonwkng greatness!



No... Bow not to me... We bow to Jeff Hanko's awesomeness/greatness/magnificence/(insert suitable adjective)...
:bow::bow::bow:

I am but the messenger who spreads the word. I've said it before, I just share what is beautiful. And Jeff makes stunning lights. It costs only as much as your internet access to browse through this thread and get your pulse rate up.  

I believe Duane is shooting some photos of my Timascus Twisted Trident light... 
Wait till you see those. 

I am not at liberty to say too much here, but for those of you planning to get a Titanium Twisted Trident, set aside the money and do not hesitate to literally pounce on one the next run is available. In case anyone is not aware, Jeff's flashlights are officially retailed at Duane Weikum's EDCKnives website. (Try not to be _too_ distracted by the sharp instruments on sale there, though. )
Contact Jon at his email beforehand if you have customizations in mind.


----------



## H.J.M.

This is an amazing light, please post a family picture of your Hankos. The mokum-gane probley looks amazing next to the twisted Timascus .

this is a jaw dropping light. Just amazing. 
Thanks for sharing.


h.j.m.


----------



## gktii

That light is just amazing..i currently own 2 tridents, and they've quickly become my favorite flashlights, and i can't wait to see Duane's amazing photos of this one...and i agree with Jon, when they come available, stop what you're doing and immediately grab one...You won't be disappointed... Thanks for sharing the pics Jon...We are officially in awe! :thumbsup:


----------



## easilyled

Mind-bogglingly, stupifyingly awe-inducing masterpiece Jon. 

You have a multitude of amazing lights but your JHanko collection must surely be your ultimate in dream realization. 

In fact when you gaze admiringly at them, surely you wonder whether you're dreaming. :twothumbs


----------



## dlmorgan999

I had to chime in here. That is an amazing light, and the trit complement is outstanding. I especially like the trit design around the light at the bottom of the clip! Congratulations Jon, and amazing work as always Jeff.


----------



## H.J.M.

+1 to all the compliments, people here are very good choice in vocabulary. I'm not so creative, I'll just agree..


----------



## H.J.M.

Post those tridents G. Don't be shy. 

H.J.M.


----------



## Buildn

Got this one on the way. Wouldn't really know what to call it. Mix of Gunner Grip and Twisted Trident?


----------



## gktii

Buildn said:


> Got this one on the way. Wouldn't really know what to call it. Mix of Gunner Grip and Twisted Trident?



Ahhh. So you were the lucky guy that picked this up from Chris. Nice score.


----------



## jonwkng

There are lights...
And there are Jeff Hanko lights.
It is often difficult to find suitable adjectives to describe them.
Superlative. Stunning. Beautiful.
A big, big, big salute to Jeff Hanko!!! :thumbsup:





Timascus Twisted Trident 67





Zirconium Twisted Trident 67





EX11.2 GGs


----------



## easilyled

Absolutely magnificent Jon. They're precious gems, like jewellery. Jeff's lights are the pinnacle of machining artistry and you have all his best ones. :bow::bow::bow:


----------



## Str8stroke

Jon, on the EX's, number 4 from left to right. That Golden Tiger stripe looking one. Is that Timascus? That light is so freaking pretty. I know you have mentioned it before, I just can't recall. Thanks for the pics. Jeff's Work is incredible. I am so amazed by how nice the Twisted Trident is. Yours are off the charts!


----------



## jonwkng

easilyled said:


> Absolutely magnificent Jon. They're precious gems, like jewellery. Jeff's lights are the pinnacle of machining artistry and you have all his best ones. :bow::bow::bow:



Thanks, Daniel! In my opinion, *all* of his lights are masterpieces. 



Str8stroke said:


> Jon, on the EX's, number 4 from left to right. That Golden Tiger stripe looking one. Is that Timascus? That light is so freaking pretty. I know you have mentioned it before, I just can't recall. Thanks for the pics. Jeff's Work is incredible. I am so amazed by how nice the Twisted Trident is. Yours are off the charts!



Mokume Gane. 
Gorgeous light
Look here :-
http://www.candlepowerforums.com/vb/showthread.php?300675-Jeff-Hanko-Tribute-thread&p=4544673&viewfull=1#post4544673


----------



## jonwkng

Timascus lights 
(Timascus™ is a trademarked product, material process patented - created by Tom Ferry, Bill Cottrell and Chuck Bybee, sold exclusively through AKS... In case anyone is not aware )

One of the most eye-catching and beautiful materials that Jeff works with. 
Not the easiest material to machine, but you'll never guess looking at the finished product.


----------



## egrep

jonwkng said:


> There are lights...
> And there are Jeff Hanko lights.
> It is often difficult to find suitable adjectives to describe them.
> Superlative. Stunning. Beautiful.
> A big, big, big salute to Jeff Hanko!!! :thumbsup:



I feel moved to note that there are fine gentlemen (such as those reading this), and there are people like Jonathan. It is absolutely appropriate and perfect that these fantastic lights are in the hands of such a fantastic person. Patient, kind, appreciative, both excited and calm at the same time. A true 'Flashaholic' if ever there was one, with a wide and vast collection reflecting discerning taste and insight. It has been nothing short of an honor and a pleasure to assist you with adding these amazing lights from Jeff Hanko your collection, thank you!


----------



## easilyled

I must admit, I have found it very difficult to be patient when waiting for Jeff's lights. Jon is a better man than I am, for sure.


----------



## jonwkng

easilyled said:


> I must admit, I have found it very difficult to be patient when waiting for Jeff's lights. Jon is a better man than I am, for sure.



 Yes, the anticipation and excitement that accompanies the process is quite unique. It is, however, entirely bearable with Jon's updates and occasional work-in-progress photos. True to the nature of custom-made lights, when one contacts Jeff through Jon to build a custom, Jon is with you every step of the way. Although Jon facilitates the sales, he has been a great help in advising and making suggestions regarding the build. You commission a build, Hanko Machine Works delivers.

I've had the privilege of communicating with Jeff on numerous occasions, and I must say, despite his repute and his [insert superlative adjective here], he is a humble gentleman who has a passion for creating flashlight masterpieces. Between Jeff, Jon and Duane, they have got a great business model running.

Waiting is a necessary evil for lights that are not pre-made. Even so, payment for commissions happen when the material stock and trits need to be ordered, which, to me is entirely reasonable. The 2 Twisted Trident lights were pre-made, pre-customized 'Special's and had zero build wait-times.

I salute the decision NOT to go with pre-payment for the Ti Twisted Trident after seeing more than a fair share of horror stories. Instead, batches of lights are completed, then released for sale and customization is added on thereafter. In my opinion, the TTTs represent the best value-for-money Jeff Hanko light with all the bells-and-whistles Dr Jone's programmable UI driving a capable triple. So, I've said it before, and I'll say it again... It is worth the wait, especially for the TTTs.


----------



## easilyled

jonwkng said:


> In my opinion, the TTTs represent the best value-for-money Jeff Hanko light with all the bells-and-whistles Dr Jone's programmable UI driving a capable triple. So, I've said it before, and I'll say it again... It is worth the wait, especially for the TTTs.



Indeed, my standard, untritted TTT is perhaps my favourite light. Absolutely beautiful as is. This made it impossible for me to part with it for further customization!!


----------



## LedTed

I guess about the only thing left is for Jeff to make a run from electrum.


----------



## Hiro Protagonist




----------



## Str8stroke

Hiro, That is so clean! I would have to EDC that. Pure flashlight elegance!


----------



## KuanR

Beautiful light, Hiro. Did this being to Sean before or a different light?


----------



## easilyled

Gorgeous light Hiro, congratulations. I know what an amazing LF2XT collection you have and this is a magnificent addition.


----------



## ShineOnYouCrazyDiamond

Very nice, Hiro. Take good care of that light. I do miss it from time to time but know it's gone to a caring home.


----------



## ShineOnYouCrazyDiamond

Str8stroke said:


> Hiro, That is so clean! I would have to EDC that. Pure flashlight elegance!



It's a wonderful light to EDC. I carried it quite often. The Damascus steel has a really nice heft to it that gives it a solid feel.


----------



## Str8stroke

ShineOnYouCrazyDiamond said:


> It's a wonderful light to EDC. I carried it quite often. The Damascus steel has a really nice heft to it that gives it a solid feel.



I was actually looking at that pic again last night, thinking how cool it would be if that clip was Damascus too! Not that the light is any less awesome, I was just brain storming like I always do. How can you take awesome to the next level of awesomeness? I only own one Damascus light. A Tain Ottavino, you are spot on with the "solid feel" comment. It also has that strange grainy feel (well atleast my light does). I wear mine almost 25 hours 8 days a week! 

Does this light have a grainy feeling too? I am probably not using the correct adjective to describe the feel?? But, do you get my drift?


----------



## bykfixer

I stumbled across his first post at cpf recently while searching for a solution to a non working part.

How to fix your sticking switch. He posted his idea that spoke to us ordinary folks. Seemed obvious to me it was no ordinary post, but was possibly the beginning of something out of the ordinary.

And it was met with "love the idea but" responses.


----------



## ChibiM

jonwkng said:


> Timascus lights
> (Timascus™ is a trademarked product, material process patented - created by Tom Ferry, Bill Cottrell and Chuck Bybee, sold exclusively through AKS... In case anyone is not aware )
> 
> One of the most eye-catching and beautiful materials that Jeff works with.
> Not the easiest material to machine, but you'll never guess looking at the finished product.



That looks really cool. 
Would it be possible to redo the picture, and have more sharp area (depth of field) to see the lights better from top to button?


----------



## H.J.M.

Jon, 
i hope you don't mind, I shared some of your pictures on the flashlight fanatic's Facebook group.
i didn't edit them or take any credit. Just screen shots  and directed everyone here to look for themselves. 
Amazing lights. Level ten. The best.


----------



## egrep

Jeff Hanko's Machine Works, in conjunction with EDC Knives is excited to present the Titanium Twisted Trident G2!

We are again proud to equip these lights with custom titanium pocket clips stamped with the HMW logo from Steel Flame! Thank you Derrick and Leonard!

The G2 is different from the G1 in that the 'shelf' or un-decorated flat area at the head end of the body has been reduced in size, similar to the prototype. GTLS vials can still be fitted there and at the tail end as a *post sale* customization. The LED emitters in this run have a slightly higher, still neutral color temperature. The driver in this run proves a much lower moonlight. Max output remains 'Very Bright'. At least as much as G1 but due to color temperature may seem a bit higher?

Copper Twisted Tridents will be available by lottery very soon! Titanium Twisted Tridents will be available at EDC Knives website later this weekend!
If you would like to purchase a Titanium Twisted Trident prior to general availability on the website, please contact me by PM to arrange a purchase!

Thank you for your interest and support!


----------



## Str8stroke

Please enter me into the Copper Lottery.


----------



## easilyled

PM sent to you egrep.


----------



## egrep

Please check out EDC Knives Lottery for two of Jeff Hanko's Machine Works COPPER Twisted Tridents! Thank you!


This SignUpSale will run from Midnight PT tonight, Friday October 30 through Sunday at 6PM PT


http://signupsale.com/sale/sq5oqgegx6ncsfg50rh4if5rta41hjod


----------



## jmoyat

Wooooowhoooo!! Absolutely gorgeous piece of copper Jeff!! Signing up later at night and will cross my fingers to win this beauty


----------



## easilyled

egrep  Please check your PM for paypal details and post-modification instructions.


----------



## didi_1606

Pm sent sir jon..


----------



## jonwkng

Awesome news, Jon!

For those of you who have been wondering what Jeff has been up to, well... There's your answer. 
It isn't everyday that you see a Custom maker make a mega-batch of lights like this.

The beauty of these lights is that you can choose to keep it stock (As mentioned before, it is ridiculously good value for money for a Custom Ti light.) Or, you can customize it to your hearts desire.

Get them before they're gone!


----------



## jdboy

I've really got to sell some stuff to fund a Hanko purchase!!!


----------



## magellan

Yes, please enter me into the lottery too.


----------



## d1ggs13

Those copper Tridents look amazing!


----------



## hombreluhrs

Egrep, can you confirm my payment was received? Also what's the color temp of these G2 Tridents?


----------



## jonwkng

Yes, Jon... What's this I hear about your new light? :naughty:


----------



## egrep

Yes sir, sent you a tracking number just a few moments ago in fact! Thank you for your support! I'd say about 5K on color temperature!

--JG



hombreluhrs said:


> Egrep, can you confirm my payment was received? Also what's the color temp of these G2 Tridents?


----------



## egrep

didi_1606 said:


> Pm sent sir jon..



Thank you as well!


----------



## jonwkng

For my radioactive TTT.

Oh, and congratulations to the 2 winners of the Copper lottery!


----------



## Gratefuljellyphish

I guessed I missed this awesome looking batch. If anyone picked up an extra or is willing to sell theirs at anytime please let me know. I have cash in hand. Thanks for all of your time. And congrats to the winners of the copper ones. Those look absolutely beautiful.


----------



## jonwkng

Gratefuljellyphish said:


> I guessed I missed this awesome looking batch. If anyone picked up an extra or is willing to sell theirs at anytime please let me know. I have cash in hand. Thanks for all of your time. And congrats to the winners of the copper ones. Those look absolutely beautiful.



If it is the Titanium Twisted Trident you're after, drop Jon (*egrep*) a PM.


----------



## egrep

jonwkng said:


> If it is the Titanium Twisted Trident you're after, drop Jon (*egrep*) a PM.



Thank you Jonathan! The Titanium Twisted Trident G2 sold out this weekend! I think we owe you a commission


----------



## Raysbeam

Not a single beam shot to be found anywhere, they are nice but what can they do for throw and output?


----------



## easilyled

Raysbeam said:


> Not a single beam shot to be found anywhere, they are nice but what can they do for throw and output?



With my 1st generation TTT, I am delighted with the beam. It seems to be focussed into a nicer, more even spot than my Mac triples. The output is excellent on high and then there is also the possibility of a much lower moonlight mode not present in the default Mac Triple L.Es.


----------



## larstetens

Are the Hanko's all sold?


----------



## 1313

Gen 1 on left Gen 2 on the right


----------



## easilyled

Very nice, 1313. I have a Gen1 at home and a Gen2 due to arrive after a couple of trits have been added.

Judging by your pictures, I think I like the styling of the Gen2 even more - if that's possible.

Which of the clips do you prefer?

Are the heads interchangeable?

The Gen1 clip seems to have the radioactive logo engraved into it, whereas the Gen2 seems to have the pattern laser-etched on it.


----------



## 1313

Maybe chipwillis can chime in he took the pics for me, I havent even seen either in person yet.

I like the look of the gen 1 clip better the blue looks pretty cool. The whole light anodized in that color would look pretty cool i think im gonna look into it.

He said the tint seems a little bit cooler on the gen 2, maybe beam is a little tighter too.


----------



## jonwkng

Congratulations to everyone who got in on the latest run of TTTs!
Congratulations to both *1313* and Daniel for getting both Gen1 & 2 lights! :twothumbs:

A big nod of appreciation for the benefactor who purchased the batch wholesale and made it possible for such a big batch of lights to be made available at a go!

Do share photos of your TTT when you get them!  Jeff is still working on mine. 
Erm, Jon has recently acquired a ridiculously beautiful, never-been-seen-before, Hanko light that he needs to show us, eh?


----------



## 59ride

will there be another run of Gen 2 or next is Gen 3 ?


----------



## mindlessmark07

Afternoon Fellas!!!!

I am new to this forum and really want to dive deeper into the candlepower scene. I have been slowly building my custom torch collection with mainly Tain's and McGizmo's and the more I collect, the more I am gaining a huge respect for Jeff's work. I have handled a few pieces from him owned by a few friends of mine, and without a doubt Hanko torches are second to none. i hope to be able to post pics of my first example from Jeff on this thread soon!!!!


----------



## egrep

Jeff Hanko's Machine Works Titanium Twisted Trident G2!


EDC Knives is pleased to make available from Jeff Hanko's Machine Works two (2) Titanium Twisted Tridents though SignUpSale.COM!


We had held out a few lights in case of loss or damage in shipping. Good fortune and USPS served us well and we are very pleased to be able to offer these two for your enjoyment! We are very thankful for your tremendous response, essentially selling out the entire run in a single day! While that was a great thing, it caught some folks unprepared and missed others altogether. We wish the run was larger and we hope to make more in the future.


Thank you again for your support!

http://signupsale.com/sale/klenvzhwnhlybtgdhad9prhtidfw0itv


----------



## eraursls1984

I signed up last night, on my birthday. Let's hope I have birthday luck on my side.


----------



## didi_1606

Just received this gen 2 TTT... my 1st hanko light...the design and quality is just like an artwork... 
when i change mode to moonlight, there's somekind of flickering, but at 2% it's gone... is it normal? anybody else has the same moonlight flickering?


----------



## Str8stroke

The flickering may be a Pulse Width Modulation circuit. Also known as PWM. I haven't noticed it on my First Gen. But I also don't believe I went that low on the moonlight. 
Deep explanation:
https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Pulse-width_modulation

Maybe someone here knows more about the driver they are using and can confirm if indeed it uses PWM?


----------



## easilyled

didi_1606 said:


> Just received this gen 2 TTT... my 1st hanko light...the design and quality is just like an artwork...
> when i change mode to moonlight, there's somekind of flickering, but at 2% it's gone... is it normal? anybody else has the same moonlight flickering?



That's a lovely photo. It just makes me all the more eager for mine to arrive.


----------



## Hiro Protagonist

Another humble mod by Jeff


----------



## jonwkng

Just arrived today... My Titanium Twisted Trident. With a few bells and whistles... And glowy bits.


----------



## ShineOnYouCrazyDiamond

Wow - that trit work is seriously impressive.


----------



## jonwkng

ShineOnYouCrazyDiamond said:


> Wow - that trit work is seriously impressive.



Yes, seriously impressive. I have no idea how Jeff does it, but I'm glad he does.

And, in case anyone is wondering, yes... It IS Titanium, with a proprietary finish perfected by Jeff. Military Ti, he calls it.
In his words - "It's a result of mechanical, electrical, chemical and heat treatments. Very durable and great looking."
In mine - "Wow!"


----------



## easilyled

Jon, you're a lucky man to have acquired such wonderful Hanko lights. 

Do you mind showing a picture of your light in the daylight so that I can admire the special Ti finish and lust after it even more?

Maybe its also time for a group Hanko shot? It will be mind boggling.


----------



## dlmorgan999

easilyled said:


> Jon, you're a lucky man to have acquired such wonderful Hanko lights.
> 
> Maybe its also time for a group Hanko shot? It will be mind boggling.


I second the motion!


----------



## Str8stroke

dlmorgan999 said:


> I second the motion!



All in favor say Aye! Motion Approved! Jon will post pictures in daylight. Meeting adjourned.


----------



## jonwkng

easilyled said:


> Jon, you're a lucky man to have acquired such wonderful Hanko lights.
> Do you mind showing a picture of your light in the daylight so that I can admire the special Ti finish and lust after it even more?
> Maybe its also time for a group Hanko shot? It will be mind boggling.





dlmorgan999 said:


> I second the motion!



Thanks guys! I did take this a while back. Does not include the Military Ti Trident.

Aye! More photos of the Military Ti to come shortly.


----------



## jonwkng

The finish on the Military Ti is very dark bronze to black depending on the lighting. It really is quite unusual especially when the light plays off the rifled twisted teardrops. You can see what I mean in the second photo.






Top: Zirconium 67
Botton: Military Ti Twisted Trident


----------



## easilyled

Jon, I have to say that your JHanko collection on its own trumps any other that I've seen. Words cannot describe the artistry and machining perfection! Thank you for the great pictures and providing us all with such vicarious pleasure and envy at the same time.


----------



## ven

easilyled said:


> Jon, I have to say that your JHanko collection on its own trumps any other that I've seen. Words cannot describe the artistry and machining perfection! Thanks you for the great pictures and providing us all with such vicarious pleasure and envy at the same time.




+10000 to what easilyled said, perfectly worded

:wow:


----------



## dlmorgan999

Agreed with everyone else, plus I really like the first family photo you posted!


----------



## Str8stroke

Jons pics and lights are so bad, the clip gives me nightmares!! 

Jon, how was that dark matte finish achieved? Kinda thinking mega sandblaster action. Or heavy tumbling. Either way, it looks totally awesome.


----------



## easilyled

My modest collection to date:-


----------



## larstetens

CRIKEY MATE.........I reckon you could purchase a car for the cost of those 6 beauties-awesome collection!!


----------



## KDM

Very nice collection easilyled! Still trying to get my hands on one.


----------



## Archangel72

larstetens said:


> CRIKEY MATE.........I reckon you could purchase a car for the cost of those 6 beauties-awesome collection!!



Im thinking at least a good healthy down payment


----------



## easilyled

Thanks for the nice comments guys. I'm on holiday so haven't been checking CPF much due to having to pay extra for wireless connection! All Jeff's lights are fantastic, let alone the ones in the two Jon's collections which are mind-boggling. I'm very lucky to own the ones that I have.


----------



## ven

Beautiful .........


----------



## easilyled

ven said:


> Beautiful .........



Thank you, your kind words are always appreciated.


----------



## Hiro Protagonist

easilyled said:


> My modest collection to date:-



Stunning collection! :bow:


----------



## Hiro Protagonist

A humble and modest photo


----------



## easilyled

Hiro Protagonist said:


> Stunning collection! :bow:


Thanks Hiro, you are very kind.


Hiro Protagonist said:


> A humble and modest photo


Nothing humble or modest about that. Those are two really beautiful LF2XTs. :bow:


----------



## KDM

Looking forward to the next batch of Tridents.


----------



## 59ride

next batch ???


----------



## KDM

59ride said:


> next batch ???



Wishful thinking...


----------



## 59ride

i hope he does, i needs some more hankos in my life


----------



## jonwkng

Hey guys,

Here's a little insight to what went into the last mega batch of Tridents (?36 Titanium + 4Copper). The way they were sold is unlike Jeff's usual commissioned pieces, where the pre-payment up front goes into ordering the titanium round stock and trits. How it worked for the most recent batch was mainly due to the kind gentleman who purchased the batch wholesale. Those of us who bought the last round of lights know who he is. 

Whether another big batch happens... It depends on demand I guess. I certainly hope more Tridents get made. They are awesome lights. :thumbsup:


----------



## egrep

The Third run is under construction! Thank you for your support!


----------



## KDM

Alright! How do I place my order?

I'm in...


----------



## easilyled

jonwkng said:


> Those of us who bought the last round of lights know who he is.



I bought one of the Ti lights from the last batch Jon but am still none the wiser as to who this gentleman was.


----------



## KDM




----------



## Tejasandre

Very nice


----------



## Bullet Beadz

Just got my first Hanko. 
Jeff's work is amazing!!


----------



## KDM

Great first post!


----------



## nbp

KDM said:


>



What coating is on this K? Looks fantastic.


----------



## archimedes

Isn't that Zirc ?


----------



## KDM

Yes it's Zirconium, and thanks!


----------



## nbp

Thanks guys. Spectacular! How does it feel in texture and weight compared to Ti?


----------



## KDM

nbp said:


> Thanks guys. Spectacular! How does it feel in texture and weight compared to Ti?



The texture is similar to titanium with a little more grip feel to it, it's slightly heavier.


----------



## sigfan




----------



## larstetens

Amazing Hanko Mate,

Combined with that Steel Flame Clip......Wowsers!!

I'm "refraining" purchasing any flashlights for saving for a Hanko.....I may never actually have the opportunity to purchase one(their like unicorns)-but I'm still hoping-I could only afford probably his "base model" so to speak, but that's okey-his lights are just....well...you guys know-Marvel Machining Masterpiecess.


----------



## Str8stroke

If I could only buy one custom Ti light, under $1k for EDC use, the Hanko Twisted Tri would likely be it.


----------



## ven

Bullet Beadz said:


> Just got my first Hanko.
> Jeff's work is amazing!!





WOW To me, that has to be one of the best looking lights...............ever, form factor, design and that clip..................:twothumbs stunning picture too


----------



## egrep

Hanko Machine Works is having an exciting Give Away/Contest in the Facebook group 'Flashlight Fanatics' Please join us there! Thank you for your support!


----------



## KDM




----------



## hoodep

KDM said:


>



WOW!


----------



## hoodep




----------



## Tejasandre

Those are just the best looking lights around ...


----------



## KDM




----------



## jonwkng

Congratulations to everyone who's snagged a Twisted Trident in one form or another!
It is always amazing how a master like Jeff is able to churn out piece after piece of flawless, almost out-of-this world masterpieces.

I do believe that with the myriad choices in materials and finishing, there's going to be something that everyone fancies. And that's before the customization options. 
I'm pleasantly surprised at the number of Zirconium Tridents there are out there. Whilst most people would drop their jaws at one, I believe they are great for EDC. The finish is very durable and holds up well to EDC use if you're so inclined.


----------



## ven

Awesome, love the clip KDM, its certainly a work of art all on its own..........

For me if i could afford, it would have to be 2 of, 1 for use and 1 to keep safe. If i could (even) afford 1, then i would have to use it........life is too short! Need to enjoy what we have imho. 

Beautiful


----------



## KDM

Thanks Jon, spot on with your description of Jeff's work and the zirconium. They are definite keepers and are carried daily.

Thanks Ven, you'll decide to pull the trigger one of these days I just know you will. :thumbsup:


----------



## KDM

Nice pair hoodep!


----------



## Str8stroke

KDM, that one on the right with the SF clip is so far my favorite non-trit version I have seen. I know it's (SF clips) not for everyone, but its for me! lol


----------



## KDM

Str8stroke said:


> KDM, that one on the right with the SF clip is so far my favorite non-trit version I have seen. I know it's (SF clips) not for everyone, but its for me! lol



Thanks I'm really digging it too, I think green trits in the eyes would be a nice touch.


----------



## hoodep

KDM said:


> Nice pair hoodep!



Thanks!


----------



## easilyled

KDM said:


>



2 Zircs? :wow: Impressive.


----------



## KDM

I wish, no the one on the left is Zr and the one on the right is Ti. The lighting just makes it look darker than it is.


----------



## easilyled

KDM said:


> I wish, no the one on the left is Zr and the one on the right is Ti. The lighting just makes it look darker than it is.



Still not too shabby, I'd settle for that.


----------



## AustinWolv

Agreed, I'm really impressed with my zirc.


----------



## Str8stroke

KDM said:


> I wish, no the one on the left is Zr and the one on the right is Ti. The lighting just makes it look darker than it is.




Thank you for clearing that up!!! You had my brain spinning. I thought you posted that clip on a Ti one in another thread?? I came back to that pic 3 times trying to figure out why it looked slightly lighter!


----------



## az2ak

A little Hanko love this morning before one of these moves on..


----------



## Str8stroke

Not one but three! Nice. Brass? Those look nice amigo!


----------



## KDM

Very nice az2ak!


----------



## az2ak

Well, three temporarily . Mine are the v2 Ti and the Brass. The third run Ti is moving on to a new home..


----------



## KDM

Zr w/ SF darkness clip


----------



## Tejasandre

KDM said:


> Zr w/ SF darkness clip



What's that coating? Awesome sauce?


----------



## KDM

HA! No coating, Zirconium.


----------



## egrep

Jeff Hanko's Machine Works. 
Matte Ceramic Zirconium Twisted Trident with seventeen panel Mother of Pearl inlay. 
Second Generation Steel Flame pocket clip. Famous location and background.  



​


----------



## KDM

Beautiful light Jon!


----------



## Tejasandre

Wow. Very nice. More pics of the inlay please.


----------



## egrep

Jeff Hanko's Machine Works, Trident Variety Pack! 
Rear to front; Raw Al, Ti concept, Ti MkII, Zr/MoP, Bronze, Brass, Copper '67', Mokume gane. All dressed with Steel Flame pocket clips.


​


----------



## Tejasandre

Ermergerd


----------



## egrep

Jeff Hanko's Machine Works. 
A Tale of Two Tridents. Mokume gane and Matte Ceramic Zirconium Oxide with Mother of Pearl inlay. Steel Flame Darkness pocket clips. 
What a pair! (TWSS!  ) 



​


----------



## Tejasandre

Very nice egrep


----------



## egrep

Jeff Hanko's Machine Works. 
Matte Ceramic Zirconium Twisted Trident with Mother of Pearl inlays alongside 'Black Glass' Gunner Grip Ceramic Ziconium LF2XT. 
Steel Flame Darkness pocket clip on the Trident. Jeff's slim Zr pocket clip on the LF2XT has no bends, it is entirely milled into it's shape!

​


----------



## egrep

Jeff Hanko's Machine Works
Seven Tridents

1) Stonewashed Brass
2) Stonewashed Bronze
3) Stonewashed Copper
4) Machined Aluminum
5) Stonewashed Titanium
6) Stonewashed Aluminum
7) Stonewashed Zirconium



​


----------



## egrep

Jeff Hanko's Machine Works
Mortar and Pestle
'Rifle Shot Jiggers with Raw Al & SwTi Tridents. 


​


----------



## ven

:wow::wow::rock:


----------



## Nitroz

I think these have to be the most beautiful lights I have ever seen. The attention to detail and the materials used, just amazing!!


----------



## Thud1023

Stunning lights egrep : ) 
Just added some glow to my Trident pair.


Tridents 



https://flic.kr/p/E69kbh


----------



## H-nu

Egreg,

Those are truly stunning pictures. Hats off to you and your awe inspiring collection. YOU DA MAN!


----------



## jdboy

Amazing collection you have there!! I just want ONE!!!! Well to start with lol.


----------



## Str8stroke

egrep, simply freaking amazing. Those make you the number one Hanko stunna!


----------



## nbp

That mokume is absofreakinglutely awesome. I dunno about that scary skull covering up that lovely metal though! Lol..


----------



## larstetens

Mate-you certainly are an expert at representations of the "WOW FACTOR" [emoji106] simply stunning examples of Hankos art-AWESOME


----------



## Str8stroke

nbp said:


> I dunno about that scary skull covering up that lovely metal though! Lol..



Same page here. Defiantly NSFW! Not to mention freak my kids out! lol


----------



## egrep

On behalf of Jeff Hanko's Machine Works, I'd like to cordially invite you all to visit our new home on Facebook! There's lots of photos, conversation, cookies and punch!

And a Trident Give Away! Please join us and celebrate Jeff's new forum! Thank you!

https://www.facebook.com/groups/HankoMachineWorks/


----------



## KDM




----------



## Str8stroke

KDM, looks great in those succulents.


----------



## KDM

Thanks Str8stroke!


----------



## easilyled

When fantasy becomes reality .....


----------



## jdboy

Someone needs to post a picture of the new Superconductor light on Facebook!!


----------



## KDM

Congratulations easilyled! You have two very unique, beautiful lights there. Plus a one of a kind clip on the Trident, nice!


----------



## easilyled

KDM said:


> Congratulations easilyled! You have two very unique, beautiful lights there. Plus a one of a kind clip on the Trident, nice!



Thanks KDM. My Damascus Ex11.2 was my most beautiful light in my opinion ... until now!! The Mokume Gane Trident renders me speechless.

Between us, we have some very special lights from Jeff and I feel very privileged that he made this beauty for me.


----------



## easilyled

Here's a better picture showing the little tritium "radioactive" badge on the clip glowing.


----------



## AustinWolv

Very cool that the clip badge was given that level of detail as well.


----------



## ShineOnYouCrazyDiamond

Definitely one of the coolest clips I've seen to date. How is the badge held on?

The detail, etching and contrast on the mokume on the light is some of the most intense I've seen to date as well.


----------



## easilyled

Thanks. 

I actually asked Jeff if he could weld (or tap and screw) a copper badge onto the steel flame clip with his signature "radioactive" logo with embedded trits as part of the pattern.

It was a nice surprise to see that instead of copper he used Mokume Gane to match the rest of the light. He must have milled the pattern manually. 

There is no sign of a screw that I can see (although I haven't taken off the clip to look at the back). I'm guessing therefore that its welded to the clip. 

Yes, the etched surface of the Mokume Gane is amazing and looks different according to the lighting. Sometimes it looks quite pale and like marble. The Copper layer has a rosy sparkle and sheen to it and the Nickle Silver layers shine brightly when the light reflects off them.

The screws for the clip appear to be anodized Titanium in a nice coppery rusty color.

Its quite beautiful. Even Jeff himself stated that he was very proud of it.


----------



## ven

:wow:


----------



## dlmorgan999

Jeff continues to do an excellent job of making beautiful one-of-a-kind lights. He is an amazing and creative artist!

Here is an example of one very special Jeff Hanko light:


----------



## Str8stroke

The CuMOP. Copper MOP, or Copper MOPper, Cop MOP. Ha.
Very nice! How nice is that! It is gonna look even better as the patina sets in. Very nice dl!


----------



## ven

WOW..........


----------



## Str8stroke

Str8stroke said:


> The CuMOP. Copper MOP, or Copper MOPper, Cop MOP. Ha.
> Very nice! How nice is that! It is gonna look even better as the patina sets in. Very nice dl!



Now that I read that post it sounds like I was saying that it needs patina to look good. lol NO! It looks insanely awesome as is! Just needed to clarify that! lol


----------



## Hiro Protagonist

easilyled said:


> When fantasy becomes reality .....




Wow, Jeff created another masterpiece! :bow:


----------



## KDM

Very nice dlmorgan! More photos please.


----------



## easilyled

dlmorgan999 said:


> Jeff continues to do an excellent job of making beautiful one-of-a-kind lights. He is an amazing and creative artist!
> 
> Here is an example of one very special Jeff Hanko light:



I remember that light very well and when you bought it Dave. Yes, it is a real beauty and shows Jeff's talent for inlays as well as all his other skills.


----------



## easilyled

A couple more pictures. I'm finding it difficult to do justice to the subtlety and beauty of the intricate patterns and reflections.


----------



## KDM

Beautiful light easilyled!


----------



## KDM

My less colorful photo.


----------



## easilyled

Thanks KDM. I like the dramatic looks accentuated by that brooding clip!


----------



## Ladd

KDM said:


> Beautiful light easilyled!



Man! I just keep returning to these great pictures!


----------



## dlmorgan999

easilyled said:


> I like the dramatic looks accentuated by that brooding clip!


I agree with Daniel, KDM. That's a really awesome photo! The close-up shot combined with the clip works very well.


----------



## KDM

Thanks guys!


----------



## AustinWolv

Wow, some crazy nice work and looks there.


----------



## Light11

easilyled said:


> A couple more pictures. I'm finding it difficult to do justice to the subtlety and beauty of the intricate patterns and reflections.



WOW,WOW fantastic !
Congratulations Daniel!
Hopefully that clip will inspire other custom makers,would not mine seeing a few more pictures


----------



## Light11

easilyled said:


> A couple more pictures. I'm finding it difficult to do justice to the subtlety and beauty of the intricate patterns and reflections.



WOW,WOW fantastic !
Congratulations Daniel!


----------



## easilyled

Light11 said:


> WOW,WOW fantastic !
> Congratulations Daniel!



Thanks Sergio.


----------



## larstetens

That is amazing craftsmanship-CONGRATULATIONS Daniel-what a work of art-Jeff Hanko is a bloody wizard[emoji106][emoji122][emoji2]


----------



## easilyled

larstetens said:


> That is amazing craftsmanship-CONGRATULATIONS Daniel-what a work of art-Jeff Hanko is a bloody wizard[emoji106][emoji122][emoji2]



Yes, he is incredible. Thanks for the nice comments.


----------



## jonwkng

Timascus 67. Still surreal looking at it after all this time. Yes, it gets used, but not abused. 
Strange seeing quite a number of Zirconium Twisted Tridents on FaceBook, but seemingly fewer Timascus ones.


----------



## ven

OMG that is out of this world, absolutely beautiful......................words can not describe that beauty that can get close to the work,design thats gone into it!


----------



## Str8stroke

ven said:


> OMG that is out of this world, absolutely beautiful......................words can not describe that beauty that can get close to the work,design thats gone into it!


I know right. If I owned that light, I don't think I would need another Hanko, that is like the be all to end all Hanko! Just WOW!


----------



## easilyled

Sensational Jon. Is yours the only Timascus Trident or are there any others? Its really beautiful.

EDIT: I think it would go very nicely with my Mokume Gane one, wanna sell? :naughty:


----------



## ShineOnYouCrazyDiamond

The time and precision that must've gone into milling the slots and setting those tiny trits in the ring is impressive. That's a lot of work right there and there's no automated way to do it.


----------



## KDM

Beautiful light Jonathan!


----------



## jonwkng

easilyled said:


> Sensational Jon. Is yours the only Timascus Trident or are there any others? Its really beautiful.
> EDIT: I think it would go very nicely with my Mokume Gane one, wanna sell? :naughty:



Hey Daniel,

I have no idea. I have to assume that, if there are other Timascus Twisted Tridents out there, I hope they are not consigned to spend their remaining years in some dark safe somewhere. 

67s. Ah, these duo of lights (Timascus & Zirconium) have particular sentimental value to me. These were not commissioned lights, but rather a trio of lights (Jon has the Copper) that were made as 'specials'. Being invited by Jeff to purchase these two, now that to me is a great, great, great honour and privilege. So, no. 



ShineOnYouCrazyDiamond said:


> The time and precision that must've gone into milling the slots and setting those tiny trits in the ring is impressive. That's a lot of work right there and there's no automated way to do it.



Yes, Sean. I have said many a time to Jon. The level of precision milling for those trits is just out of this world. Many a time, I do just hold the light and marvel at the trits, the rifled grooves, the Timascus. Jeff is truly a master, having melded each of the design elements into a masterpiece of a light. 



KDM said:


> Beautiful light Jonathan!



Thank you! Timascus is a registered trademark of Alpha Knife Supply, with which Jeff has a longstanding relationship. For anyone who is interested in having the light of your dreams crafted in one of these exotic materials (Zirconium, Timascus, Mokume Gane, Superconductor?)... Contact Jon.


----------



## dlmorgan999

I can't add much that others haven't already said, so I'll just say *wow!* That's an amazing light indeed Jon, and an excellent photo to boot! :thumbsup: What did you use for the reflective background?


----------



## jonwkng

dlmorgan999 said:


> I can't add much that others haven't already said, so I'll just say *wow!* That's an amazing light indeed Jon, and an excellent photo to boot! :thumbsup: What did you use for the reflective background?



Hey Dave! Background is the screen of my trusty tablet. Same one I'm using to type this reply.


----------



## easilyled

jonwkng said:


> Hey Daniel,
> 
> I have no idea. I have to assume that, if there are other Timascus Twisted Tridents out there, I hope they are not consigned to spend their remaining years in some dark safe somewhere.
> 
> 67s. Ah, these duo of lights (Timascus & Zirconium) have particular sentimental value to me. These were not commissioned lights, but rather a trio of lights (Jon has the Copper) that were made as 'specials'. Being invited by Jeff to purchase these two, now that to me is a great, great, great honour and privilege. So, no.



As you know, I wasn't being serious ... I would never part with them either if I was lucky enough to own them.


----------



## dlmorgan999

jonwkng said:


> Hey Dave! Background is the screen of my trusty tablet. Same one I'm using to type this reply.


That works quite well! I might have to try that.


----------



## rikyric

What batteries are you guys running?


----------



## jonwkng

rikyric said:


> What batteries are you guys running?



AW IMRs.


----------



## 59ride

^^^same AW IMRs in all my lights actually


----------



## egginator1

Wow, these lights are beautiful. I'm sure the pics don't do them justice. I'm a relative newbie and am wondering how does one go about getting a Jeff Hanko Light? I can't find them anywhere.

Truly an artist!


----------



## rikyric

Copper Gunner Grip Twisted Trident.


----------



## Thud1023

Stunning! And that clip is sweet : )


----------



## egrep

egginator1 said:


> Wow, these lights are beautiful. I'm sure the pics don't do them justice. I'm a relative newbie and am wondering how does one go about getting a Jeff Hanko Light? I can't find them anywhere.
> 
> Truly an artist!



Thank you!

Please join us at Hanko Machine Works on Facebook!


----------



## Str8stroke

very very cool. I like the GG for sure. The dragon is the Trident Guardian!


----------



## jonwkng

rikyric said:


> Copper Gunner Grip Twisted Trident.



Congratulations on your new light, Rick! 
You should get some trits installed by Jeff. :devil:


----------



## Marclon

How long do the trits last?


----------



## easilyled

Marclon said:


> How long do the trits last?



I believe the half-life of Tritium is about 12 years meaning that the tritium vials should be half as bright in 12 years time.
Therefore it's a slow, constant, imperceptible reduction in brightness.

if you use the brightest color tritium vial, ie. green, this will probably still be brighter in 12 years than some of the dimmest colors like dark blue or purple even when they're fresh.


----------



## rikyric

easilyled said:


> I believe the half-life of Tritium is about 12 years meaning that the tritium vials should be half as bright in 12 years time.
> Therefore it's a slow, constant, imperceptible reduction in brightness.
> 
> if you use the brightest color tritium vial, ie. green, this will probably still be brighter in 12 years than some of the dimmest colors like dark blue or purple even when they're fresh.



Thanks, I did not know this!


----------



## KDM




----------



## KDM




----------



## easilyled

Beautiful lights KDM. Those SF clips make the lights look even nicer, which is no easy feat!

I just wish I could order some but they're never available.


----------



## jonwkng

easilyled said:


> Beautiful lights KDM. Those SF clips make the lights look even nicer, which is no easy feat!
> 
> I just wish I could order some but they're never available.



Hey Daniel,

You could inquire with Jon. He could get you in touch with the nice folks over at Steel Flame.


----------



## easilyled

jonwkng said:


> Hey Daniel,
> 
> You could inquire with Jon. He could get you in touch with the nice folks over at Steel Flame.



Thank you Jon.


----------



## easilyled

My updated collection (thanks to the arrival of a copper trident)





Slightly darker to show trits better


----------



## ven

Guess it's final then.......mr hanko is a flashlight God!

Stunning family Daniel , KDM love them!


----------



## KDM

Awesome shots!


----------



## jonwkng

Awesome photos of awesome lights, *KDM* & Daniel! :thumbsup:


----------



## LumensMaximus

Gorgeous collection, I felt lucky to snag just one Ti Twisted Trident when they first came available and I love it :twothumbs.


----------



## easilyled

Thanks for the nice comments. Jeff just keeps raising the bar. When he first started posting lights that he machined, we could all see that they were something special. Then came the amazing 3-D tails, different finishes, Gunner grip options, different exotic materials immaculately executed and now these gorgeous twisted, fluted tridents. Make the most of the "Hanko era" while it lasts.


----------



## dlmorgan999

easilyled said:


> Make the most of the "Hanko era" while it lasts.


That sounds like very good advice Daniel!


----------



## egrep

They're [almost] here......!

Jeff is finishing a big batch of Tridents and we're on track for next week's big drop! Thank you for your patience, there will be plenty of opportunities to purchase various styles of Tridents starting next Wednesday and running through the weekend!

We will have 'beep beep' lotteries at The Blade Show. There in Atlanta, on Friday and Saturday we will take a list of people's phone numbers and pick winners throughout the day. Those selected will then have 30 minutes to come to the table to buy their Trident! How easy is that? There will also be some 'quick draw' sales so please come by to sign up, say hello and see what might be on the table!

In the Hanko Machine Works Facebook group we'll have some lotteries and quick draws as well! We'll try to space these around the clock so that our friends worldwide will have a better chance. But one man's night is another man's day. Maybe US folks would do well to check in the middle of the night and the other way around?!

We are so grateful for your kind support and participation! We look forward to many new Hanko owners posting pictures of their Tridents with other fantastic gear that you have!


----------



## TKC

easilyled said:


> My updated collection (thanks to the arrival of a copper trident)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Slightly darker to show trits better


*WOW!! Just wow!! I LOVE that one with the green tritium, in the back, and around the lens.*


----------



## easilyled

TKC said:


> *WOW!! Just wow!! I LOVE that one with the green tritium, in the back, and around the lens.*



Thanks for the nice words. The one that you're referring to is a Ti Gunner-Grip Stone-washed Ex11.2

Every light that Jeff makes is amazing.


----------



## easilyled

egrep said:


> They're [almost] here......!
> 
> Jeff is finishing a big batch of Tridents and we're on track for next week's big drop! Thank you for your patience, there will be plenty of opportunities to purchase various styles of Tridents starting next Wednesday and running through the weekend!
> 
> We will have 'beep beep' lotteries at The Blade Show. There in Atlanta, on Friday and Saturday we will take a list of people's phone numbers and pick winners throughout the day. Those selected will then have 30 minutes to come to the table to buy their Trident! How easy is that? There will also be some 'quick draw' sales so please come by to sign up, say hello and see what might be on the table!
> 
> In the Hanko Machine Works Facebook group we'll have some lotteries and quick draws as well! We'll try to space these around the clock so that our friends worldwide will have a better chance. But one man's night is another man's day. Maybe US folks would do well to check in the middle of the night and the other way around?!
> 
> We are so grateful for your kind support and participation! We look forward to many new Hanko owners posting pictures of their Tridents with other fantastic gear that you have!



Will these be appearing on EDCKnives Jon? I can't see any there yet.


----------



## jonwkng

easilyled said:


> Will these be appearing on EDCKnives Jon? I can't see any there yet.



You've really got to get onto the Hanko Machine Works group on FaceBook, Daniel. (Lots of special Hankos seen there that have not been posted here before).

Meanwhile, Daniel, here's a photo I took today.
Timascus '67 in a play of light and shadows.
(Yes, the light was back-lit  - really brings out a lot of the detail which is not apparent when completely lit).


----------



## easilyled

jonwkng said:


> You've really got to get onto the Hanko Machine Works group on FaceBook, Daniel. (Lots of special Hankos seen there that have not been posted here before).
> 
> Meanwhile, Daniel, here's a photo I took today.
> Timascus '67 in a play of light and shadows.
> (Yes, the light was back-lit  - really brings out a lot of the detail which is not apparent when completely lit).



Fantastic light and excellently executed pictures of it, Jon. Its right up there at the summit of flashlight beauty and function married together.

Regarding the HankoMachineWorks Facebook group, I am able to access it but just not participate as I don't use my real name due to preferring anonymity which Facebook doesn't facilitate.

So, yes, I can see some of the beauties on offer there. However your light trumps them.


----------



## easilyled

Its hard to post anything after jonwkng's amazing pictures but as I had another Trident arrive today, I thought I'd post an up-to-date picture of my Tridents:-


----------



## Ladd

What a grouping of treasures! That just takes your breath away! The TT is perfect in exotic metals.


----------



## easilyled

Ladd said:


> What a grouping of treasures! That just takes your breath away! The TT is perfect in exotic metals.



Thanks so much for the compliments. I do treasure them.


----------



## Chauncey Gardiner

Daniel,

I find myself unable to pick a favorite from your last picture. The only thing that makes them more spectacular is having them grouped. Enjoy your lights and thank you for sharing them with your CPF family.

~ Chance


----------



## easilyled

Chauncey Gardiner said:


> Daniel,
> 
> I find myself unable to pick a favorite from your last picture. The only thing that makes them more spectacular is having them grouped. Enjoy your lights and thank you for sharing them with your CPF family.
> 
> ~ Chance



Thank you very much Chance. I enjoy them far more for being able to share them (at least with pictures) with my CPF friends. :thumbsup:


----------



## jskelton

I love my Twisted Ti Trident


----------



## dlmorgan999

easilyled said:


> Its hard to post anything after jonwkng's amazing pictures but as I had another Trident arrive today, I thought I'd post an up-to-date picture of my Tridents:-


That's a magnificent Trident collection Daniel!


----------



## easilyled

dlmorgan999 said:


> That's a magnificent Trident collection Daniel!



Thanks very much Dave. They cheer me up in this uncertain era.


----------



## Daddo808

easilyled said:


> Its hard to post anything after jonwkng's amazing pictures but as I had another Trident arrive today, I thought I'd post an up-to-date picture of my Tridents:-



Wow what a collection!!


----------



## easilyled

Daddo808 said:


> Wow what a collection!!



Thank you.


----------



## Hiro Protagonist

That is an amazing Trident collection Daniel!


----------



## easilyled

Hiro Protagonist said:


> That is an amazing Trident collection Daniel!



Thanks Hiro, I'm very pleased with it. Its impossible to go wrong with any of Jeff's lights as you know. His Tridents are a perfect blend of art and function. Robust and beautiful at the same time.


----------



## MrZelly

My little collection so far...


----------



## AndyF

I like the one with the radioactive clip.


----------



## mistercoffee




----------



## topmaytar

easilyled said:


> Its hard to post anything after jonwkng's amazing pictures but as I had another Trident arrive today, I thought I'd post an up-to-date picture of my Tridents:-



Amazing collection! I love the look of that Mokume!


----------



## KDM




----------



## KDM




----------



## easilyled

MrZelly said:


> My little collection so far...




Wow! That's very spectacular. Is the one third from the right mokume gane? It looks a little different from mine. :thumbsup:


----------



## egginator1

Beautiful collection.....I'm green with envy...lol, wish there was a way to get one.


----------



## easilyled

topmaytar said:


> Amazing collection! I love the look of that Mokume!



Thank you. Yes, the Mokume is beautiful.


----------



## MrZelly

easilyled said:


> Wow! That's very spectacular. Is the one third from the right mokume gane? It looks a little different from mine. :thumbsup:



It is. Here's a better shot.


----------



## ven

:bow::bow::bow::bow::bow::bow::bow::bow::bow::bow::bow::bow:

Out of this world guys, am i allowed to how so many favorites? .....................of all time


----------



## easilyled

MrZelly said:


> It is. Here's a better shot.



Thanks. You have a magnificent collection.


----------



## Ladd

Magnificent! That's the word I was looking for. Wow comes to mind, also...


----------



## MrZelly

easilyled said:


> Thanks. You have a magnificent collection.



Cheers! Every time I carry, or even stare at them, I am always taken aback. Jeff's work is absolutely outstanding.


----------



## easilyled

I applied a slightly different finish to my Hanko Mokume Gane (sacrilege I know) and thought I'd take some pictures:-


----------



## easilyled

Oops! Duplicate!


----------



## KDM

Looks great!


----------



## easilyled

KDM said:


> Looks great!



Thanks. Relieved that you think so.


----------



## jonwkng

Looks amazing, Daniel! Always in awe with your metal polishing skills!
The Nickel Silver in the Mokume Gane grain looks surreal, fluid-like... Astounding! :thumbsup:


----------



## easilyled

jonwkng said:


> Looks amazing, Daniel! Always in awe with your metal polishing skills!
> The Nickel Silver in the Mokume Gane grain looks surreal, fluid-like... Astounding! :thumbsup:



Thank you Jon. I was worried about tinkering with the work of such a master! 

Yes, the Nickel Silver is very highly reflective now, like mercury. So on a black surface, it creates some nice outlines.


----------



## KDM

Three amigos


----------



## easilyled

Great lights and photo, KDM. Those clips look super-cool too. :thumbsup:


----------



## KDM

Thanks Daniel, you have some amazing gems yourself!


----------



## ven

Stunning trio KDM, wow!


----------



## KDM

Thanks Ven!


----------



## Mr.Mcgoo

Thanks everyone sharing the shots. Everyone really have some awesome lights. I have been trying for awhile to get one of these lights but hopefully soon. I carry a light with me everyday and at work two. Hopefully one of these bad boys will be next to my 007.


----------



## LumensMaximus

And I thought I was lucky to have one, awesome collections guys!!


----------



## Blue_Steel

egrep said:


> Thank you!
> 
> Please join us at Hanko Machine Works on Facebook!



I had the same question, so I just sent a join request to the Facebook group as you suggested (name Anders G.). Look forward to learning more about these pieces of art and to hopefully one day owning one!


----------



## Luckyonion

Awesome photos guys! I just went through most of this thread. I joined the Facebook group and there are great pics on there as well. Looks like Hanko Machine Works will be at USN Gathering this year. Wish I could go!


----------



## MrZelly

updated family photo...


----------



## ven

:bow: Stunning family


----------



## jonwkng

Superb collection *MrZelly*! :thumbsup:
Now, I may be mistaken, but I believe that you have the most number of Tridents at the moment, eh?


----------



## easilyled

jonwkng said:


> Superb collection *MrZelly*! :thumbsup:
> Now, I may be mistaken, but I believe that you have the most number of Tridents *at the moment, eh?*



It looks like the Trident wars are escalating. 

Actually, I think the other Jon (Gafaell) has the most number of Tridents, doesn't he?


----------



## MrZelly

Thanks guys! And yes, I believe that egrep (Jon) has the most, at least as far as what I have seen in person.


----------



## easilyled

My MG Trident is developing a nice patina in the copper and brass sections since my polish


----------



## jonwkng

easilyled said:


> My MG Trident is developing a nice patina in the copper and brass sections since my polish



Looks even more astounding with the patina, Daniel! Great contrast against the Nickel Silver.


----------



## ven

..............:rock:


----------



## easilyled

jonwkng said:


> Looks even more astounding with the patina, Daniel! Great contrast against the Nickel Silver.





ven said:


> ..............:rock:



Thanks guys. :thumbsup:

I was going to say thanks Mark and Jon, but it seemed wrong to leave out Matthew and Luke!


----------



## ven

:laughing: God bless you Daniel


----------



## write2dgray

Damn Daniel, that's drop dead gorgeous.


----------



## easilyled

write2dgray said:


> Damn Daniel, that's drop dead gorgeous.



Thank you, its certainly going to be hard (if not impossible) to find anything that can knock this light of its perch for me.


----------



## ven

Just make sure Mathew, mark , Luke or Jon is there to catch it!.......................for gods sake!


----------



## easilyled

I'll do my best Mark.


----------



## ShineOnYouCrazyDiamond

Now let's not blasphemy but because these lights are of biblical proportion.  Maybe one of these years I'll be able to snag me a Twisted Ti light of some flavor.


----------



## calypso699

What does everyone use when lubricating the threads of your Hanko?


----------



## puinsai




----------



## jonwkng

HankoMachineWorks Twisted Tridents, quite out of this world...


----------



## easilyled

jonwkng said:


> HankoMachineWorks Twisted Tridents, quite out of this world...



Stunning light Jon. One of the Crown Jewels of cpf lights. I must try to buy a Timascus trident one day.


----------



## jclubbn5

Hello all new here to cpf but figured I'd start here


----------



## YummyBacon!

Welcome & quite a 1st post I'd say!:thumbsup:


----------



## archimedes

jclubbn5 said:


> ....
> Hello all new here to cpf but figured I'd start here



Yep, that's a good start ... :welcome:


----------



## ven

Wow , stunning 1st post..........I can't wait to see you 10k one

:welcome:


----------



## AndrwTNT

jclubbn5 said:


> Hello all new here to cpf but figured I'd start here



Hey Jeff! I was wondering when your collection would show up here..


----------



## jonwkng

jclubbn5 said:


> Hello all new here to cpf but figured I'd start here



Hi Jeff! Nice to see you on CPF!
:welcome:
Always amazing to see your awesome collection!


----------



## write2dgray

Nice 1st post.

BAM. Mic drop. Walks away and never posts again


----------



## ven

Jeff!?!?!? The Jeff himself ?


----------



## easilyled

ven said:


> Jeff!?!?!? The Jeff himself ?



I don't think so Mark. Jeff Hanko has a cpfname of "jhanko" and first posted in 2003.

This Jeff has a mighty impressive collection of Hanko lights though, and some of the patinas look amazing. :thumbsup:


----------



## ven

easilyled said:


> I don't think so Mark. Jeff Hanko has a cpfname of "jhanko" and first posted in 2003.
> 
> This Jeff has a mighty impressive collection of Hanko lights though, and some of the patinas look amazing. :thumbsup:




This jeff certainly does! amazing family of hanko's


----------



## jonwkng

ven said:


> Jeff!?!?!? The Jeff himself ?



Nope, *ven*. Not Jeff Hanko, but Jeff is a regular on the Jeff Hanko FaceBook group.
Spectacular photos all the time.  Looking forward to seeing more.


----------



## ven

jonwkng said:


> Nope, *ven*. Not Jeff Hanko, but Jeff is a regular on the Jeff Hanko FaceBook group.
> Spectacular photos all the time.  Looking forward to seeing more.




:devil: i dont do faceache , i know eddy has joined his FB group though as he is a huge fan of his work too. May join up one time, just dont want the rest of it though :laughing: I am content waitng for some pics if/when they get posted on here


----------



## puinsai




----------



## ven

Very nice puinsai:twothumbs


----------



## egginator1

jclubbn5 said:


> Hello all new here to cpf but figured I'd start here




Holy Crap!!!! What a pic! I can't find one much less 9! Let me know if any of the "kids" are looking to be adopted....I'm glad to be here for them!!!


----------



## ven

egginator1 said:


> Holy Crap!!!! What a pic! I can't find one much less 9! Let me know if any of the "kids" are looking to be adopted....I'm glad to be here for them!!!




Forget that, I AM up for adoption my self, quiet and well mannered, can wash cars and mow lawns with short notice...........I can talk flashlight as well...........


----------



## jclubbn5




----------



## jclubbn5




----------



## ven

Stunning Jeff , awesome pics


----------



## write2dgray

Jeff,

Gorgeous lights. I notice most of yours are sans-trits, do you prefer them that way? 

I've got a copper gunner grip twisted trident coming in and I'm torn between trits or not. May just go for a handful around the tail.

Cheers,
David


----------



## jclubbn5

write2dgray said:


> Jeff,
> 
> Gorgeous lights. I notice most of yours are sans-trits, do you prefer them that way?
> 
> I've got a copper gunner grip twisted trident coming in and I'm torn between trits or not. May just go for a handful around the tail.
> 
> Cheers,
> David


Might be a typo but not sure what sans-trits are? I like trits they give the extra cool factor and work great on a nightstand light for easy locating in the dark


----------



## eraursls1984

jclubbn5 said:


> Might be a typo but not sure what sans-trits are? I like trits they give the extra cool factor and work great on a nightstand light for easy locating in the dark


Without trits. Although, half of the Hanko's in your pictures have them.


----------



## jclubbn5




----------



## jclubbn5




----------



## jclubbn5

Hahaha just reading some of the past posts since my first post. Thanks all I'm new to cpf but post alot of pics in the hanko Facebook group. Also thanks Jonathan Ng for the kind words! Just trying to live up to your collection!


----------



## Str8stroke

Love your pics & collection sir! Well done.


----------



## jclubbn5

some engraving by Panja Pojiew on my first gen trident


----------



## jclubbn5

Sorry for the multiple posts still trying to navigate through the taptalk app
Dual wielding zirc


----------



## write2dgray

jclubbn5 said:


> Might be a typo but not sure what sans-trits are? I like trits they give the extra cool factor and work great on a nightstand light for easy locating in the dark


sans = without

I think I'll go with at least a handful or two .

It seems EX11s almost always have tons of trits, but I noticed many of your non-Ti tridents (dammys, copper, brass/bronze?) were ordered without trits.

Beautiful collection once again! Do you tend to use your smaller or larger Hanko's more?


----------



## jclubbn5

write2dgray said:


> sans = without
> 
> I think I'll go with at least a handful or two .
> 
> It seems EX11s almost always have tons of trits, but I noticed many of your non-Ti tridents (dammys, copper, brass/bronze?) were ordered without trits.
> 
> Beautiful collection once again! Do you tend to use your smaller or larger Hanko's more?


Only tridents I have with trits are bronze with 10 green and the zirconium with 12 blue. Also I carry the trident model the most out of all my lights but every now and then get on a ex11.2 kick and will alternate between them for a month or so. Right now I'm on a damascus kick so I've been solely carrying the damascus trident.


----------



## jonwkng

Waiting for my next Zirconium Hanko.
And no, it will not be a Twisted Trident.


----------



## egginator1

Beautiful lights guys!


----------



## jclubbn5

jonwkng said:


> Waiting for my next Zirconium Hanko.
> And no, it will not be a Twisted Trident.


Oh that ex so nice! I could guess what your next would be but don't want to spoil your suprise if I'm right


----------



## jclubbn5

One to rule them all! This damascus is quickly becoming my favorite light!


----------



## Str8stroke

jclubbn5, love that collection and very nice picture. Where do you live? And when you going on vacation next?? 

Seriously, Not counting the lights.....You done spunt some serious Benjamins on those SF clips! Muy impressivo compadre.


----------



## jclubbn5

Str8stroke said:


> jclubbn5, love that collection and very nice picture. Where do you live? And when you going on vacation next??
> 
> Seriously, Not counting the lights.....You done spunt some serious Benjamins on those SF clips! Muy impressivo compadre.


I live near St. Louis and with an addiction like this can't waste money on vacations 😉 
Money is just paper with ink on it and you can always make more but these are useable art peices which are priceless to me.


----------



## jclubbn5

timascus out at the lake


----------



## jclubbn5

Damascus in the morning


----------



## outofthedarkness

jclubbn5 said:


> Damascus in the morning


I love this light. Where can you buy these?


----------



## eraursls1984

outofthedarkness said:


> I love this light. Where can you buy these?


The Ti, Cu, etc. are done in batches. That is a Damascus one that you have to get on the list for a commissioned light. You can find some of the less exotics on the secondary market for $800+, or $650 if you're lucky enough to snag one directly. The more exotics are $1300+ I believe.


----------



## jclubbn5

Your best bet to aquire a Hanko machine works lights is to join the Facebook group Hanko Machine Works. Also the Facebook group flashlight fanatics has some secondary market lights for sale from time to time. Good luck with your search!


----------



## outofthedarkness

Wow too expensive for my liking, very nice lights tho!


----------



## easilyled

outofthedarkness said:


> Wow too expensive for my liking, very nice lights tho!



Unfortunately, the best in anything doesn't usually come cheap! Takes an individual a labor of love and lots of time, effort and expertise to craft objects of such high quality.


----------



## -JP

This is my first one and its everything I hope it to be and more. I have a handful of customs and high end lights but I have yet to find one quite on this level of fit and finish and detailing. The work is just amazing and I find myself just holding it sometimes feeling the fine machining and just admiring it. I hope to add another one of Jeff's works of art sometime in the near future.


----------



## -JP

Couldn't agree more easilyled. You pay a lot but you get a lot for what you pay for.


----------



## outofthedarkness

There very nice. Is there a website?


----------



## outofthedarkness

I like the knife....


----------



## outofthedarkness

Why is the led green?


----------



## -JP

Thanks, the knife is an Olamic Cutlery Wayfarer in sculpted titanium. The light isnt on its not the LED the green glow is a GITD after market gasket. I lack trits but this GITD is super bright and stays fairly bright most of the night so I can always see it in the middle of the night if I need to grab it.


----------



## Str8stroke

Good looking gear folks. That glow looks outstanding. I would love to see a night time pic about 30 minutes after you had it on High. I know cameras throw it off, but curious.


----------



## -JP

I was using it right now. I'll post back in about a half hour with a pic. :thumbsup:


----------



## -JP

If you turn it off on high total darkness you can actually use the glow to navigate around inside the house for a couple minutes without even having the light turned on at all. Its pretty cool and impressive.






After about a half hour it gets dim and is noting super but works well to see where it is most of night. I can equate the glow level to that of a watch with super luminova. Its powerful but fades quickly and maintains a fade glow just enough to see it.


----------



## Str8stroke

Thanks a bunch. That is pretty good. I can imagine in person with dark adaptation it works great. I have been playing with glow ORings. I think they work pretty well. But if I did both? May be some mega glow. Lol


----------



## jclubbn5




----------



## jclubbn5

Bronze


----------



## MRsDNF

I love the patena on the last light jclubbn5.


----------



## redvalkyrie

These are gorgeous lights. They remind me of Bill Walls jewelry work.


----------



## jclubbn5

Old pics but thought they could use a second look


----------



## egrep

*Jeff Hanko Rocks!*

It's so great to see this thread continue with so many wonderful photos and collections of Jeff's work that we all love. Here's a couple pics I took a week or so ago.


----------



## jclubbn5




----------



## jclubbn5




----------



## ven

Stunning jc, fantastic pic


----------



## easilyled

ven said:


> Stunning jc, fantastic pic



+1 Amazing variety of lights and beautiful pictures.


----------



## eraursls1984

Yep, like they said, nice pictures Jeff! I love seeing higher resolution pics on here as opposed to the compressed pictures on Instagram and Facebook .


----------



## KDM




----------



## KDM

Great pictures Jeff? &#55357;&#56846;


----------



## KDM




----------



## ven

There he is, KDM  Awesome quad hanko there, fantastic pics...............now i know where you have been...................hanko hording!


----------



## KDM

HA! Thanks Ven! I've been living under bridges and eating crackers so I can support my addiction...


----------



## ven

:laughing: .............me too but the bridges have been burnt and my crackers are turned to crumbs


----------



## easilyled

ven said:


> :laughing: .............me too but the bridges have been burnt ....



Talking about Brexit again Mark? :thinking:


----------



## ven

:laughing: No those bridges are being dismantled and about to get re-built in other EU contries


----------



## puinsai




----------



## Taz80

KDM said:


>



Awesome picture, Thanks for posting.


----------



## easilyled

Great pictures and collection Ken. :thumbsup:


----------



## KDM

easilyled said:


> Great pictures and collection Ken. :thumbsup:



Thanks!


----------



## jclubbn5

Thank you for the kind words Ven, easilyled, eraursls1984, and Ken. Also great pics ken!


----------



## KDM




----------



## delmetniz

*Jeff Hanko Tribute t*

Jeff is off the respirator and breathing on his own. Still a long way to go but hes trying to come back to us. Keep the good thoughts coming


----------



## easilyled

*Re: Jeff Hanko Tribute t*



delmetniz said:


> Jeff is off the respirator and breathing on his own. Still a long way to go but hes trying to come back to us. Keep the good thoughts coming



EDIT: Found out this was a troll post.


----------



## KDM

*Re: Jeff Hanko Tribute t*


----------



## Chauncey Gardiner

*Re: Jeff Hanko Tribute t*

^ One word. Striking. Probably the most striking black light I've ever seen. Very masculine. OK, that's two words, striking and masculine. 

If knights of The Round Table carried flashlights .........

~ Chance


----------



## KDM

*Re: Jeff Hanko Tribute t*



Chauncey Gardiner said:


> ^ One word. Striking. Probably the most striking black light I've ever seen. Very masculine. OK, that's two words, striking and masculine.
> 
> If knights of The Round Table carried flashlights .........
> 
> ~ Chance



Thanks! I love the Zirconium.


----------



## easilyled

*Re: Jeff Hanko Tribute t*

Deleted


----------



## KDM

*Re: Jeff Hanko Tribute t*



easilyled said:


> Post #950 sounds very worrying. I assume that it refers to the guy we're all paying tribute to in this thread. I hope that he manages to make a full recovery.



I haven't heard this, what I have heard is Jeff has been dealing with some health issues lately. He has been taking antibiotics by IV for a infection. It's been a lengthy process but hopefully he is on the mend.


----------



## easilyled

*Re: Jeff Hanko Tribute t*



KDM said:


> I haven't heard this, what I have heard is Jeff has been dealing with some health issues lately. He has been taking antibiotics by IV for a infection. It's been a lengthy process but hopefully he is on the mend.



I certainly hope that things are not as bad as they sound in that post. :candle:


----------



## KDM

*Re: Jeff Hanko Tribute t*

He was posting on FB a couple of days ago, was in good spirits.


----------



## egrep

*Re: Jeff Hanko Tribute t*



delmetniz said:


> Jeff is off the respirator and breathing on his own. Still a long way to go but hes trying to come back to us. Keep the good thoughts coming



This is a scandalous lie, and one hell of a first post. Moderators, please banish this troll. Some people's children.....  

Jeff is on the mend and doing better than he has since being ill. He is not, and has not been on a respirator. He is actually doing some limited work in the shop. Thank you all for your concern.


----------



## easilyled

*Re: Jeff Hanko Tribute t*



egrep said:


> This is a scandalous lie, and one hell of a first post. Moderators, please banish this troll. Some people's children.....
> 
> Jeff is on the mend and doing better than he has since being ill. He is not, and has not been on a respirator. He is actually doing some limited work in the shop. Thank you all for your concern.



Thank goodness for that and thanks for the clarification Jon.
I hope Jeff makes a full and speedy recovery and am pleased to hear that he's improving.


I can't understand the mentality of somebody that would post something to deliberately upset everybody.


----------



## ven

*Re: Jeff Hanko Tribute t*

Thats great news that he is on the mend


----------



## Empath

*Re: Jeff Hanko Tribute t*

The "troll's" privilege to continue his "jokes" have been revoked, and will require convincing staff of their seriousness before returning.


----------



## egrep

-JP said:


> The light isnt on its not the LED the green glow is a GITD after market gasket. I lack trits but this GITD is super bright and stays fairly bright most of the night so I can always see it in the middle of the night if I need to grab it.



Just for clarification, Jeff does not put GITD in the lights, these are after market.


----------



## jclubbn5




----------



## jclubbn5




----------



## ShineOnYouCrazyDiamond

Wow! That's the most gorgeous Twisted Ti light I've seen to date. The scroll work is amazing!


----------



## jclubbn5

ShineOnYouCrazyDiamond said:


> Wow! That's the most gorgeous Twisted Ti light I've seen to date. The scroll work is amazing!


Thank you Sean! It was a long time in the works with Panja Pojiew but definitely worth the wait


----------



## 2flyfish444

Amazing lights Jeff!!


----------



## jclubbn5




----------



## jclubbn5

trying out some lanyards with beads


----------



## jclubbn5




----------



## Chauncey Gardiner

JC, Consider naming that one ^ the Witch Doctor. 

~ Chance


----------



## jclubbn5

Old school trio


----------



## easilyled

Will repost this using Imgur since Photobucket have changed their terms of service.


----------



## easilyled

Hanko Twisted Trident Quartet:-


----------



## egginator1

Very nice!!


----------



## Luckyonion

I can see it now. Sweet 4 !!


----------



## BigCountryEDC

@easilyled Wow.. those are beautiful, Amazing collection.


----------



## easilyled

egginator1 said:


> Very nice!!





Luckyonion said:


> I can see it now. Sweet 4 !!





BigCountryEDC said:


> @easilyled Wow.. those are beautiful, Amazing collection.



Thanks for the nice words. Jeff's lights are immaculate in every way.


----------



## jclubbn5

Trident, D10, EX11.2, LF2XT


----------



## gonzalu




----------



## gonzalu

*Re: Jeff Hanko Tribute t*

DUPLICATE PLEASE DELETE


----------



## wimmer21

^^^Wow amazing pics!


----------



## roypwee




----------



## mcbrat




----------



## eraursls1984

mcbrat said:


> ...


I hate you so much! Not only do you have my favorite light I've ever seen (this MAC's with Hanko modified head), but you have the coveted 18650 body as well.


----------



## mcbrat

Actually, it's a full Hanko. I know who has the Mac though....


----------



## archimedes

mcbrat said:


> Actually, it's a full Hanko. I know who has the Mac though....


Isn't that your clip ?

Looks great on there, by the way


----------



## mcbrat

Yes, that the Bearpaw tumbled ti clip.


----------



## archimedes

mcbrat said:


> Yes, that the Bearpaw tumbled ti clip.


Looks like it was made for it :goodjob:


----------



## egginator1

Here are my Hankos!


----------



## easilyled

egginator1 said:


> Here are my Hankos!
> View attachment 6513



Beautiful. Congratulations!


----------



## easilyled

roypwee said:


>



Beautiful lights and special clips. I'd love to know how one goes about obtaining those unique Steel Flame Clips. (especially if one's not on Facebook!)


----------



## archimedes

easilyled said:


> Beautiful lights and special clips. I'd love to know how one goes about obtaining those unique Steel Flame Clips. (especially if one's not on Facebook!)



PM sent ...


----------



## egginator1

easilyled said:


> Beautiful lights and special clips. I'd love to know how one goes about obtaining those unique Steel Flame Clips. (especially if one's not on Facebook!)





I’ve got the same question


----------



## easilyled

egginator1 said:


> I’ve got the same question




I particularly meant the very unique Steel Flame clips like the Pile of Skulls and the Horses which are not displayed on the Steel Flame website in the Flashlight Clip subsection.

You are no doubt wondering the same thing


----------



## easilyled

archimedes said:


> PM sent ...



Thanks archimedes. Replied. 

I'm after the ones that you can't find on the Steel Flame website like some of the ones displayed in this tribute thread.


----------



## mcbrat

eraursls1984 said:


> I hate you so much! Not only do you have my favorite light I've ever seen (this MAC's with Hanko modified head), but you have the coveted 18650 body as well.








The Mac and Hanko do Lego though....


----------



## mcbrat




----------



## mcbrat




----------



## jclubbn5

Timascus


----------



## ven

WOW


----------



## Scribe

jclubbn5 said:


> Timascus


That is sweet!


----------



## xdayv

I have to encounter this twice, it means having to drool again and again! LOL. ^^


----------



## jclubbn5

Thanks fellas Jeff Hankos work is top notch!


----------



## easilyled

Absolutely stunning, magnificent light Jeff. You have the cream of the crop in your collection.


----------



## wimmer21

^^ Incredible Jeff!

Zirc


----------



## Chauncey Gardiner

:thumbsup: Very nice, wimm....... great picture too. 

~ Chance


----------



## easilyled

Beautiful light wimmer21. This thread has some amazing pictures of amazing lights.


----------



## jclubbn5

That twist though[emoji41]


----------



## mcbrat

love that polish Jeff!


here's 3 generations of 18350 Hankos.....


----------



## jclubbn5

Ecstatic to present to you all this beautiful tight twist patter twisted trident


----------



## Chauncey Gardiner

jclubbn5 said:


>



That is the cat's meow! Reminds me of tiger claw scratches.

~ Chance


----------



## KITROBASKIN

Jclubbn5 that may be the most amazingly beautiful flashlight I have ever seen.


----------



## easilyled

jclubbn5 said:


> Ecstatic to present to you all this beautiful tight twist patter twisted trident



My jaw just dropped to the floor. Wow, that's gorgeous Jeff. What beautiful exotic metal alloy is that?


----------



## jclubbn5

Thanks guys! This is timascus


----------



## ven

Out of this world crazy beautiful............WOW jeff:rock::bow:


----------



## ridnovir

that Zirc is bee's knees


----------



## ridnovir

Here is my first.


----------



## ridnovir




----------



## xdayv

I prefer the twisted, but the machining of the GG is from another world.


----------



## mcbrat

Copper

Sent from my Pixel 2 XL using Candlepowerforums mobile app


----------



## KDM

Jeff is still going strong. Enjoyed looking back through some of the old post.


----------

